# Specula's Topic



## Specula (Aug 18, 2006)

Lousy topic name, I know. Anyways, I was thinking to myself 'If FF.Net and MM.Org don't allow me to post a pure A/N chapter even if I need to tell you something like I do right now, why not start a topic on this board and direct people here?'

I'm aware that the people who I've been less... Pleasant to for flaming me will probably flame/spam etc, but that's beside the point. This is a general topic where my fans/readers can talk to me about anything related to my fics. Like with my fics, I will accept the following: 

*CONSTRUCTIVE* criticism: 

In case I didn't make my point, constructive criticism is rather simple to explain. For example saying 'this sucks' is flaming. However, saying 'this sucks *because*' and then saying why it sucks by backing it up with a logical and well constructed argument is not flaming. Sure, it's putting it rather... Bluntly, but at least your providing reasons why it's no good, therefore classifying it as constructive criticism and not flaming.

*Questions:* 

Questions that are not things like 'what about the Suna/Oto invasion in two of your fics' as well as some others I have specified in A/N. As long as they're not questions I've answered many times, it's fine.

*Suggestions:* 

If you have any suggestions as to how I can improve the way any of the story lines are heading, by all means please tell me. However, as the heading suggests, a suggestion is offering an alternative, not ordering/demanding I change it.

Also, I will post news here occasionally and try to answer your posts and what not with some sort of regularity and punctuality. Oh, and just for the sake of it, below are links to my FanFiction and MediaMiner profiles as well as my fics on each site and their status:



Fic Links on FanFiction:



Main Pairing: Naruto x Yukiko (Female Jinchuriki OC).

Status: Complete.



Main Pairing: Naruto x Yukiko (Female Jinchuriki OC).

Status: In Progress.



Main Pairing: Naruto x Female Kyuubi.

Status: In Progress.



Main Pairing: Naruto x Kurenai.

Status: Complete.



Main Pairing: Naruto x Kurenai.

Status: In Progress.



Main Pairing: Naruto x Tayuya.

Status: In Progress.



Media Miner Fic Links:











Well, this initial post isn't going to contain much that will relate to anything after I post this, mainly just as an introductory post. 

UPDATE: 18/08/06: 

Well, I suppose I owe you guys an explination as to why I've essentially dropped off the face of the world. It's a multilayered problem; 

1: Big fight with parents = lots of stress.

2: Moving out of home.

3: Starting a new full time job.

4: Working on all four stories at the same time.

In other words, I'm completely knackered. I've almost finished the majority of chapters for my four current stories and I'll update them asap.

Anyways, I know I'm just another author, but I'd like to make some requests for several pairings for fics. I don't mind if no one does it, but I'd <3 you if you do. It's my birthday on September 3rd, so maybe someone could write one for me then? *Activates chibi puppy dragon eyes no jutsu* 

These are my requests numbered from most wanted to least wanted:

Naruto Fics:

#1: Naruto x Rin (Kakashi's Teammate).

#2: Naruto x Anko.

#4: Naruto x Inuzuka Hana (Kiba's older sister).

#6: Naruto x Temari.

Bleach Fics:

#3: Ichigo x Yoruichi.

#5: Ichigo x Matsumoto.

As another request, they don't sell Naruto games for Gamecube in Australia and there are never any on sale on Ebay. If any of my readers come from Europe, I'd <3 you if you could buy me a Naruto GameCube game like Naruto: Clash of the Ninja 2 and post it to me. No, I'm not the sort of stingy guy who'd ask for it for free. Tell me the price for both the game and the shipping/handeling and I'll pay you back for it. Remember though, it has to be for a PAL GC and preferably in English too, if possible... I remember my brother got me a spanish version of Final Fantasy 9 for my birthday a while ago... Kind of useless since I can't read Spanish... <.<

Can't think of anymore 'requests'... Anywho, I'll be updating shortly, so don't worry guys! Just one more page of Chances Missed and I'll update! 

*11/11/06 Update: *

The poll for Living Behind a Mask epilogue/sequal:

Ok, so I managed to convince somee people to come here, and as promised, here are your options:

1: 5 Year Time Skip.

2: 10 Year Time Skip.

3: 20 Year Time Skip.

4: 30 Year Time Skip.

5: 40 Year Time Skip.

6: 50 Year Time Skip.

Make your pick. Just post a quick reply and post your prefered choice.

Specula.


----------



## Liquid Armor (Aug 18, 2006)

Yo!

Its me Kyubbi-sama from fanfiction.net.


Great work so far!


For chances missed are you going to reveal Naruto to konoha with the knowledge that he is the yondaimes son?

Will Tayuya be able to love naruto after the second stage of the curse seal?


Good luck and update soon!


----------



## Specula (Aug 18, 2006)

Yo! I'm going to have Naruto *severely* mess with Konoha's minds about that. You'll see how I pull it off. Personally, I think itl'll be great.

From what I've been able to see, the second stage of the cursed seal may take away your free will, but everything else is left intact. It's essentially not noticable to people who don't know them. So, yes, the relationship will still develop.


----------



## Liquid Armor (Aug 18, 2006)

Will Naruto ever be able to break tayuya free from orochimaru?

Will you give Naruto any other "gifts" from orochimaru?
Kusanagi raijin or something like that?
Or is he already too powerful?


Are you thinking of making a Naru Hina pairing?
I have no idea why I like that pairing so much.



Also I was wondering how to get a banner into your sig?
Im trying to get a Naru Hina pairing sig but it wont let me copy and paste.


----------



## monkeylord (Aug 18, 2006)

Specula said:
			
		

> Lousy topic name, I know. Anyways, I was thinking to myself 'If FF.Net and MM.Org don't allow me to post a pure A/N chapter even if I need to tell you something like I do right now, why not start a topic on this board and direct people here?'
> 
> I'm aware that the people who I've been less... Pleasant to for flaming me will probably flame/spam etc, but that's beside the point. This is a general topic where my fans/readers can talk to me about anything related to my fics. Like with my fics, I will accept the following:
> 
> ...




SPECULA-SENSEI!!


----------



## Liquid Armor (Aug 18, 2006)

monkeylord said:
			
		

> SPECULA-SENSEI!!



I like that!


Catchy phrase 


Specula-Sensei


----------



## zackn3 (Aug 18, 2006)

yo big fan of your can i call you specula-sensei too?


----------



## Specula (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey guys! Hmm, I set this thread on subscription so that I receive an email every time someone posts, but I didn't get any since the last time I posted... Oh well... I don't mind what you guys call me as long as it's not something that's against the rules; IE names, and all that junk. Never been called Sensei before... There's always a first for everything I guess 

I'm really not suprised someone's neg repped me already... I'm also not suprised they did it anonomously. Spinless coward...

Anyways, I'm just about to update the next chapter for the Bijuu series. Just another page and I'll be done.


----------



## Liquid Armor (Aug 19, 2006)

Yo!


Tried to give you some good rep


Whats up?
Are you thinking of making a Naru Hina fic anytime soon?


----------



## Specula (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks 

No, I won't be making a NaruxHina fic. They're too common. I specialise in rare pairings


----------



## zackn3 (Aug 20, 2006)

hai specula-sensei will you be giving naruto a blood line limit in chances missed or will he just basically have kyuubi and cursed seal powers


----------



## Specula (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, unless you consider the Cursed Seal/Kyuubi chakra combination a Bloodline Limit, then no. Naruto's powerful enough without one.


----------



## zackn3 (Aug 20, 2006)

i see good point though the ingan from the biju would be a good addition to
 his arsenal \


----------



## Specula (Aug 20, 2006)

Liquid Armor said:
			
		

> Yo!
> 
> 
> Tried to give you some good rep
> ...




Oh, and I just checked my profile. If you did rep me, you negatively repped me 



> i see good point though the ingan from the biju would be a good addition to
> his arsenal \



Well, I kind of like to make each of my storylines give Naruto not only a different personality, but a different set of abilities besides the given (Kyuubi, Kage Bunshin, Rasengan and eventually Hiraishin are the given in my opinion)


----------



## Liquid Armor (Aug 20, 2006)

Specula said:
			
		

> Oh, and I just checked my profile. If you did rep me, you negatively repped me
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I kind of like to make each of my storylines give Naruto not only a different personality, but a different set of abilities besides the given (Kyuubi, Kage Bunshin, Rasengan and eventually Hiraishin are the given in my opinion)




Im so sorry  
I thought I was good reping you

So when is the next update on chances missed?
Its my favorite of all your fics so far


----------



## Kawaii desu ne (Aug 20, 2006)

In general, I like your stories. You put a lot of dedication into making them and I'm confident I could never write as much as you do (in such a short time too!). Damned short attention span.

I've noticed four noticible problems in your writing style. It's up to you if you want to fix them, but I figured that I'd point them out.

--Attention to detail: Sadly, very little detail is given on background/setting and mood. I noticed that in your "A tale of two bijuu" that it was hard to visualise each character as description was limited. 

Much of writing a story requires you to embue a mood into each setting. If it's happy, describe the trees so that they're filled with life and prospering, if it's hopeless, the trees are warped and decript. Hell, the trees might just be normal trees, but from the perspective of the character, the mood will make things seem more something than they are.

That's how I feel anyway, I'm not a perfessional at this kinda thing.

--Too tranquil: Probably your biggest problem. Stories tend to go down hill with the mood becomes too "stale", they stagnate because the main character isn't having any trouble. In most stories, I notice that the main character encounters a major problem and slowly resolves it throughout the story, but, after the first couple chapters, the character arrives at a state of bliss--In the instance of your "tale of two bijuus", it's when Naruto get's a loving girlfriend in the matter of a single day. He never really dips below "shit I'm as happy as hell". 

Although you might add combat scenes or introduce new, lesser problems, the mood remains similar. The main character never really proves anything, and he appears to be godly. 

The main character only continues to grow in strength, and more overpowered baddies are needed to keep things from being one-sided. Don't be afraid to underpower your characters in not only aspects of physical power, but in emotional choices. Naruto is far from perfect, keep it that way. 

For example, Naruto only drew me in because the beginning was really innovative. Naruto, the main character, is/was a total wussy loser from episode 1 to whenever he beats neji in the chuunin exams. Sasuke filled the role of "valiant hero extrodinare", taking a hit from Haku's needles, fighting Orochimaru 1v1, having the love of Sakura, the attention of Kakashi, and the pure skill needed to be an amazing ninja. Naruto was a worthless ninja with the Kyuubi, a disgrace, a "I'm not a hero overnight" character. He still has a long way to go too, he's still a ramen-dobe after 319 chapters. The only difference is he's gotten more confident and he's ascertained some skill.

--Not enough showing. A well-balanced story has both showing and telling. You descibe Naruto as he reacts to seeing his girlfriend, then you tell what they do as they spend the day together. It's hard to explain without numerous examples, but I don't have time for that  (attention span)

--Paying attention to what matters. This is a minor problem I only really encountered in the bijuu series. There was way too much detail put into describing how to make hash browns and how elevators work. Describe the character's reactions if you must, but going into intracite detail about machines every average person understands is extremely boring.

Again, I'm no professional, but I think your stories would be much better if you took any of my advice to heart.

~Gracias


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Aug 20, 2006)

I am an advocate of a non-A/N chapter website.

I enjoying pestering FF.net about that for years until they finally did something about it.


----------



## Specula (Aug 21, 2006)

Kawaii desu ne said:
			
		

> In general, I like your stories. You put a lot of dedication into making them and I'm confident I could never write as much as you do (in such a short time too!). Damned short attention span.
> 
> I've noticed four noticible problems in your writing style. It's up to you if you want to fix them, but I figured that I'd point them out.
> 
> ...




I'm wondering about something. I can see every single comment made in reference to a fic was my 'Bijuu' series. I don't suppose you happen to read the very first line in the first A/N, did you? It said 'this is my first fic ever'. Naturally, the first is always the worst. As for lack of detail, I've specifically said, that is done on purpose. The lack of detail is so that people can imagine the scene in any way they want. I hate the fics that go so over the top, the actual plot content to description ratio is about 1:10. In a way, my style is what an anti-sue is to a mary-sue. Teachers always thought that the only way you are allowed to write creative literature is by packing it with detail and marked me down for it. How stupid. I personally enjoy stories that let me imagine a scene several ways in my mind's eye while still sticking to the plot given. That's what I hope to achieve. In onther words, my writing is mainly focussed towards those with a vivid imagination, like myself. In total, those people number about five in every hundred. So no, I will not take your advice to heart, because of rather personal reasons that I have not stated here. Basically, it's going against everything I've strived for if I do.


----------



## Kawaii desu ne (Aug 21, 2006)

Specula said:
			
		

> I'm wondering about something. I can see every single comment made in reference to a fic was my 'Bijuu' series. I don't suppose you happen to read the very first line in the first A/N, did you? It said 'this is my first fic ever'. Naturally, the first is always the worst. As for lack of detail, I've specifically said, that is done on purpose. The lack of detail is so that people can imagine the scene in any way they want. I hate the fics that go so over the top, the actual plot content to description ratio is about 1:10. In a way, my style is what an anti-sue is to a mary-sue. Teachers always thought that the only way you are allowed to write creative literature is by packing it with detail and marked me down for it. How stupid. I personally enjoy stories that let me imagine a scene several ways in my mind's eye while still sticking to the plot given. That's what I hope to achieve. In onther words, my writing is mainly focussed towards those with a vivid imagination, like myself. In total, those people number about five in every hundred. So no, I will not take your advice to heart, because of rather personal reasons that I have not stated here. Basically, it's going against everything I've strived for if I do.



Whatever you wanna do's fine with me. I meant no ill, just a couple 'a things I enjoy myself. I suppose its better to write "rebelliously" than to comprimise your ideals.

And I have read your other fics (halfway through most of them), but by nature I skip author notes (in general, they're paragraphs of 'blah blah blah').


----------



## Specula (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh and sorry if that response was a little... Agressive. It just strikes a deep nerve with me when people think that I automatically have to conform to their standards otherwise I'm wrong. It's like the certificate to show you passed the finals/HSC or whatever the end exam is called at the end of year 12 where you are. Having a piece of paper that shows how I measure up to other's standards means absolutely nothing to me. I've always been very tempted to burn it, but employers insist that it means something... Anywho, I'm rambling here. The point is, sorry for sounding rude, but I'm a rebel who won't change for anyone


----------



## BooTheGhost (Aug 21, 2006)

I am a big fan of your work.  You have a great taste in pairings!  I am really looking forward to your narukin story.

As for a NaruRin story, do you know any good ones?  I can't seem to find any at all. :|


----------



## Specula (Aug 21, 2006)

This is really the only one more than a one-shot:



Good story too.


----------



## Liquid Armor (Aug 21, 2006)

so when will you update chances missed next?


whats up?


----------



## Specula (Aug 21, 2006)

Right now, I'm updating Living Behind a Mask. After that will be R&S and then Chances Missed, so still about another week or so.


----------



## BooTheGhost (Aug 22, 2006)

Specula said:
			
		

> This is really the only one more than a one-shot:
> 
> 
> 
> Good story too.



Oh, hehe.  I read that.  I kinda forgot about it.  But yeah, it is a great story.

Hm.... it would be interesting if there was a story how Kakashi likes Rin, but he comes back liking Naruto!  And then they spite kakashi for being an ass to Naruto and Rin when they were younger, and Kakashi is bitter and Naruto kicks his ass...


----------



## Specula (Aug 23, 2006)

Sorry for not updating sooner, but work leaves me so knackered I just want to go to bed when I get home. Standing upright for 7.6 hours a day carrying 15 kilogram loads is not exactly a piece of cake...


----------



## Liquid Armor (Aug 25, 2006)

So whats the current status on all your stories?


What is your job that makes you carry 15 kilos a day?


----------



## Specula (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm most likely going to update the next chapter for Chances Missed and R & S at the same time by tomorrow. As for what job I do, I basically make sure that pretty much all fire extingishers in the Sydney Metropolitan area are suitable for use. My job is to basically unload them fresh from the production line and then asemble the other parts, such as the nozzels as well as check to see if they meet saftey standards before packing them back up and sending them off to whoever buys them. Basically, it requires me to lug about 100 or so fire extingishers a day from a pile onto a work bench, check each one of them and then box them. The offical job title is Warehouse Assistant. Still, the pay is damn good for pretty much pure physical labour, but it's worth it. Strangely though, after work, my arms are fine, but it's my legs that sting like buggery... Probably because I have to stand up for 7.6 hours a day... Anywho, I'm rambling. The point is, it's hard work.


----------



## Specula (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh, btw, I need people's opinions on something. Remember how I said I had an idea for Naruto in the Star Wars Galaxy? I think I can successfully implement that idea as a new fic at the end of the Living Behind a Mask story as an alternative continuation from the ending. Say 'Yay' or 'nay' or whatever equivalent you choose that makes sense to answer. I'll catch you soon!


----------



## Liquid Armor (Aug 27, 2006)

I need some more info to make a judgement.

Are you going to make Naruto and all the other characters into jedi aprentices and masters set in the star wars universe? If so they I say YEAH!  

If you are putting lightsabers into the Naruto universe Im a little wary of that.



If you make the story what is the pairing?
Please say Naru Hina   

I see it now......

Hinata the compassionate senator paired with the sith apprentice Naruto!
Or he could be a jedi apprentice.


What is your take on my opinions?


----------



## Specula (Aug 27, 2006)

....

I did say I was implementing it into 'Living Behind a Mask' if I did it at all, didn't I? Wouldn't that mean that it would still be a NaruxFemKyuu story? The only change to the pairings would be that it'd also be Sasux?.

And no, there wouldn't be lightsabres in the Naruto world... Well, at least not until they get back, anyway...


----------



## Ishamael (inactive) (Aug 27, 2006)

i must say that most of your stories are interesting..but i would like to make a blunt comment on R&S(or living behind a mask...cant really remember.)

IMO

you make naruto into someone he is not...he is not supposed to be cool or super powerd....he is supposed to be an underdog with superdetermination. you super nerf sasuke and replace any of sasuke's cool moments with naruto. 

What i dont understand is how you hate sasuke yet make naruto into basically a clone of him.. In your stories naruto is cool, powerfull, not an underdog(like sasuke).. you basically transform him into an uberbeing making i t anti-climatic when he beats someone.

not that it wasnt interesting to read...keepwriting, and ill keep reading.

BTW a naru/rin story would be nice as would a ichigo/yourichi


----------



## Specula (Aug 27, 2006)

Ishamael said:
			
		

> i must say that most of your stories are interesting..but i would like to make a blunt comment on R&S(or living behind a mask...cant really remember.)
> 
> IMO
> 
> ...



Forgive me if I'm wrong, but I could have sworn the whole point was to make him into something he wasn't normally. Naruto shows the signs of a genius in canon, however, he never had that potential brought out. So in reality, I'm not turning him into something he's not supposed to be, I'm making him into something he could and should have been. As for making Naruto into a clone of Sasuke, you're being shallow. You're only looking at the levels of power. Sasuke was hell bent on revenge and wanted everything handed to him on a silver platter just because he's an Uchiha. Last time I checked, Naruto didn't have a hope in hades of beating Uchiha Itachi in battle when they fought, he got his ass handed to him by Orochimaru and he fought Unryu Itachi to a draw. Not only that, but you didn't read the A/N from the very first chapter of Rubies & Sapphires Book Two did you? Canon Naruto is already so 'Mary-Sue' it's not funny. I took a test to find out if canon Naruto was a mary-sue. The scores were grouped into three catagories: 0 - 25, 25 - 50, 50+. 0 - 25 means 'if anything, this is an anti-sue', 25 - 50 means 'in the middle of this rank is a perfectly balanced character' and 50+ meant 'this is without a doubt a mary-sue'. Know what score canon Naruto got? 158. Now try and tell me canon Naruto's not superpowered. My Naruto in R & S after the time skip was 199. 41 points difference. Canon Gaara was even more Mary-Sue than canon Naruto, coming in at 167. Trust me, every single main character in Naruto is a mary-sue, so 'overpowered' means nothing in the context you're using it in.

If you were talking about making Naruto into a clone of Sasuke when refering to Living Behind a Mask, to an extent, that's true. However, in that fic, Sasuke is not hell bent on revenge and when faced with Itachi in the latest chapter, he did not go insane and try to kill him, he calmly asked him his reasons for the clan's murder and FORGAVE him. Canon Sasuke would not have given Konoha 'three chances' before killing them, he would have just sought them out and murdered them the first time they annoyed him. Also, Naruto & Sasuke's relationship emphasises the point that they have a heavy influence on each other, but they still have their own unique traits.

Sorry, but every 'flaw' you've pointed out is not true. I understand the personality of pretty much every major canon character in Naruto to the extent I can tell what most of them would say or in any given situation, and that gives me the ability to twist their personalities a certain way and keep them in character with their new personalities.

Still, I think I've found a way to make a NaruxRin story work... I'm also trying to find a way to make a IchigoxYoruich fic while remaining in character.


----------



## zackn3 (Aug 28, 2006)

i say  nay to starwars being implemented into living behind a mask i'm srry but it seems odd to me to have anime in one hand and sci fi in the other and meld it togather


----------



## InvaderSpax (Aug 30, 2006)

I've been following the Bijuu series and R&S for a while now.

I have to say I really enjoy both of them.  I like the way you have the characters doing (gasp) different things than they might usually do.  Both are very enjoyable reads and I just wanted to give you that virtual pat-on-the-back (so to speak).

Oh, and btw, the last chapter of R&S had me laughing so hard it hurt.  Gotta love Gai-sensei.

S


----------



## Specula (Aug 30, 2006)

Next chapter will be for Chances Missed. I believe it will be my 'dark Naruto' masterpiece chapter, and as such it will be over 40 epic A4 pages in length! So naturally, it's gonna take me some time to get it to my liking. Give me another few days and it'll be ready.

And thank you for your comment(s), InvaderSpax.


----------



## Specula (Sep 1, 2006)

Hn, I've hit a bit of a 'rocky road' so to speak, so it may take several more days to upload. It's also my birthday weekend! 20! Hazzah!


----------



## Specula (Sep 2, 2006)

Vision said:
			
		

> I read everyone of your Naruto fanfics and I have to say that I'm impressed.
> The small (and not so small) variations to Naruto's personality and the original pairings (especially Naruto x Kurenai) are interesting even though Naruto x Kyuubi went a bit too far for my taste. Also, I like the way you write.
> 
> But then there are some things that I don't like about your fanfics:
> ...




And I thought it was too much to ask for constructive criticism instead of all out flaming... Thank god some people, such as you, understand what that means.

The reason I'm able to write fanfics is because the majority of what characters will say or do in a given situation is almost completely predicatable. Sometimes, I have to agree with you that some of my 'Sharingan' copy speeches are a little unbelieveable, but the majority of the time, I try to make them believable. The 'Hokage' speech is an example of that. Naruto has always wanted to be the Hokage so that everyone will have to recognise him, and in both the cases it's used, he no longer wants to be Hokage for recognition, he want's to be Hokage to protect them. Both Sandaime and Yondaime in those fics were very big influences on Naruto, and so he tried his best to act like they would and 'keep their memories alive', iun a sense.

The anime 'carbon copy' scenes are sometimes necessary, but you're right that the majority of them aren't. In furture, I think I'll take this advice on board. As for the 'carbon copy' scenes from fics, there were two such examples I can remember, both of which I had to write out an entire scene which at the times I really couldn't be bothered, so I just copy-pasted and made several minor adjustments to suit the new fic it was going in. Sloppy on my part.

If you refered to the Hiraishin as 'cheap' because of the 'Bijuu' series, I have to agree. However, that was my very first fic, so I really had no idea what was the idea of a 'good fic' at the time. I'm reviewing it and figuring out ways to rewrite it so that it's not 'Naruto on steriods' all of a sudden. If you meant that I cheapened Hiraishin for other fics, could you please give me specific examples? Did you mean like during the Jounin Exams of Rubies & Sapphires with the 'Dance of the Hiraishin'?

As for mocking Lee, I'm not actually mocking him, I'm using him much as the anime uses him as a comic releif, but I pretty much have to keep it that way, otherwise Lee would be so out of charcater when he spoke, it wouldn't be believable. Either that, or never mention him in my fics whatsoever. And Lee isn't about 'Youthful' passion? I could have sworn he adopted that as his motto or something...

Also, the explinations of how stuff works is a quirk of mine. I tend to like how to input 'lessons' into my fics, so you guys can learn while you read. 

And for once, I'm thankful that you have pointed out the flaws in my fics in a way that wasn't 'OMG, th4t w4z 4 pi3c3 of cr4p!' As I said, constructive criticism I can accept with ease, it's the flames and abuse I will not accept and I will chew people out for. I'll catch you round! Oh, and you have been repped.


----------



## BooTheGhost (Sep 6, 2006)

Since you are great at writing story's, and like writing about odd pairings, I have a request!

NarutoxFemaleGaara, or NarutoxAyame!  Just think at the possibilities!  I


----------



## Kawaii desu ne (Sep 6, 2006)

Specula said:
			
		

> As for mocking Lee, I'm not actually mocking him, I'm using him much as the anime uses him as a comic releif, but I pretty much have to keep it that way, otherwise Lee would be so out of charcater when he spoke, it wouldn't be believable. Either that, or never mention him in my fics whatsoever. And Lee isn't about 'Youthful' passion? I could have sworn he adopted that as his motto or something...



While Lee isn't an important character in any of your fics, it's rather important to note that he is a surprisingly deep character. The hugging and crying and shouting are just the ways Gai and Lee communicate to each other.

Lee is pretty much Naruto minus Kyuubi from a 3rd person perspective (we rarely see thoughts to accompany Lee's actions, that is why he appears to be  a braindead taijutsu specialist). If Naruto was found by Gai instead of Lee, I can only imagine he'd be acting very similarly to how Lee does.

Actually, the similarities are disturbing: Crush on Sakura. Genius of Hardwork. Orphans. Troubled past. Deadlast at the academy. Puts up with stoic and cold teammate. Laughing and smiling all the time. Unique chakra system. Perhaps Lee is actually Naruto's brother! Hah.


----------



## BooTheGhost (Sep 6, 2006)

BooTheGhost said:
			
		

> Since you are great at writing story's, and like writing about odd pairings, I have a request!
> 
> NarutoxFemaleGaara, or NarutoxAyame!  Just think at the possibilities!  I




OR!  OR!  You could make a NarutoxMikoto (Sasukes and Itachis mom).  Naruto could get close to her, and then her husband feels threatened, tries to kill him.  Then Itachi slaughters the clan, because he see's Naruto as a father figure. (lmao).  But sneaks Mikoto out, and tells sasuke he did it to test his limits, because he doesn't want sasuke to find out about his mothers feelings for the 12 year old boy. (The massacre could happen later).  Then, sasuke wonders how Naruto is so strong, so he follows him into the woods late at night to see him kissing his thought to be dead mother, after a training setion from Itachi!

Now is that a sweet plot, or what?

OR!!!

NarutoxFemale Itachi!  But can Itachi be a female name? >.<  I think it would be nice.  Naruto is kidnapped by the Aktaksuki, and then the relationship develops and he willingly stays with them because of "Itachi-chan".  Ooooh!

Am I the only one feeling the potential?


----------



## Specula (Sep 7, 2006)

Female... Gaara? Um... No promises there.

The reason I can write rare pairings so well is because I get an urge to. I don't think I will EVER have an urge to write a Naruto x Female Gaara or a Naruto x Ayame fic. Sorry, but I'm already about to start another fic with a pairing I'm dead certain has never, ever been done before. Not even in a one shot or drable.


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Sep 7, 2006)

BooTheGhost said:
			
		

> OR!  OR!  You could make a NarutoxMikoto (Sasukes and Itachis mom).  Naruto could get close to her, and then her husband feels threatened, tries to kill him.  Then Itachi slaughters the clan, because he see's Naruto as a father figure. (lmao).  But sneaks Mikoto out, and tells sasuke he did it to test his limits, because he doesn't want sasuke to find out about his mothers feelings for the 12 year old boy. (The massacre could happen later).  Then, sasuke wonders how Naruto is so strong, so he follows him into the woods late at night to see him kissing his thought to be dead mother, after a training setion from Itachi!
> 
> Now is that a sweet plot, or what?
> 
> ...



That was the most STUPIDEST plot that I have ever heard. And I've accidentally read some really stupid stories. In the words of Inuyasha: "ARE YOU STUPID OR IS YOUR BRAIN BROKEN OR SOMETHING?"


----------



## BooTheGhost (Sep 7, 2006)

Specula said:
			
		

> Female... Gaara? Um... No promises there.
> 
> The reason I can write rare pairings so well is because I get an urge to. I don't think I will EVER have an urge to write a Naruto x Female Gaara or a Naruto x Ayame fic. Sorry, but I'm already about to start another fic with a pairing I'm dead certain has never, ever been done before. Not even in a one shot or drable.



...

But Ayame is a perfect match for Naruto!  What about Female Itachi or Sasukes mom?  

As for the rare paring, sweet.  I love rare pairings. Who is it?  Is it NarutoXHana? D:  Or maybe a NarutoxMoigie...

NaruHina is the lamest thing ever.  I mean, after like 100 epic NaruHina storys, it makes me want to gag.  

And to the man below, WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?!?  THAT PLOT IS AWESOME!  I will prove it to you all!


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Sep 7, 2006)

First off, how can Naruto get close to Sasuke's mother?

For one, Naruto is hated by at least 90% of the populace, which includes the Hyuuga and Uchiha. Remember that the majority of adults hate him, dispise or treat him with contempt and pass this down to their children. Fugaku would not allow that boy in his home, nor would be allow the monster near his family, especially his wife.

How would Itachi see Naruto as a father figure? Naruto would be 6-7 years old at the time of the Uchiha Massacre. Itachi was 13-14 years old. No young assassin like Itachi would see a tiny shrimp as a father figure, period. Itachi probably didn't know about Naruto until he joined ANBU. Father figures are older men that are vastly knowledgable of the world that can give advice to those under them to speed along their knowledge. Naruto is NOT that.

Lastly, were talking about the wife of a Clan Head and ninja. There is a thing called loyalty being questioned here. Spouses of ninja, male or female, would not settle down with someone that they find frivilous and prone to making wild, stupid mistakes. Fugaku, being the head of the Uchiha and working in a field where you risk your life day to day, would not marry a woman that would cheat on him. He already has enough stress in life in his field of expertise, he doesn't need such stress at him (althought Itachi does great in that sense). Plus, Mikoto would not willingly do such a thing. She knows he risks his life everyday for the village and the clan, hence he risks his life for her well being. Loyalty between a married man and woman in Japanese culture is not as loose as it is in the US. Mikoto would NOT cheat on her husband with a 6 year old boy.

Period.

Henceforth, your plot is claimed as stupid and would not work.

Period.

BELIEVE IT!


----------



## BooTheGhost (Sep 7, 2006)

Sesshoumaru said:
			
		

> First off, how can Naruto get close to Sasuke's mother?
> 
> For one, Naruto is hated by at least 90% of the populace, which includes the Hyuuga and Uchiha. Remember that the majority of adults hate him, dispise or treat him with contempt and pass this down to their children. Fugaku would not allow that boy in his home, nor would be allow the monster near his family, especially his wife.
> 
> ...



I must say, you made some pretty interesting points there... BUT....

In my story, Mikoto is forced into marriage because she is powerfull, and she is beaten and abused!  Seeing this, she finds shelter in an innocent 8 year old boy!  And in my story, Itachi and Naruto will be the same age, and grow up together.  TOGETHER THEY WILL DESTROY THE CLAN, LETTING NARUTO CLAIM WHAT IS RIGHTFULLY HIS!


----------



## Liquid Armor (Sep 7, 2006)

BooTheGhost said:
			
		

> I must say, you made some pretty interesting points there... BUT....
> 
> In my story, Mikoto is forced into marriage because she is powerfull, and she is beaten and abused!  Seeing this, she finds shelter in an innocent 8 year old boy!  And in my story, Itachi and Naruto will be the same age, and grow up together.  TOGETHER THEY WILL DESTROY THE CLAN, LETTING NARUTO CLAIM WHAT IS RIGHTFULLY HIS!



This sounds like a p*d*p**** type story.


Very wrong


----------



## BooTheGhost (Sep 7, 2006)

Liquid Armor said:
			
		

> This sounds like a p*d*p**** type story.
> 
> 
> Very wrong



It is not wrong, it is a perfectly good fanfic.  Now NarutoxTsunade, that is wrong.  This is almost the same as a NarutoxKureina.  I wonder how you spell her name... Anyways, it isn't that wrong...  It is just unique.


----------



## Specula (Sep 8, 2006)

By god, I go to work for a day and this is what I come home to find...

The only reason I did a fic with an age gap like the one in R & S is because Kurenai was not married/going out with anyone. She seemed kinda close to Asuma, but no where near the point of having kids. She has no known family, which made it even more plausible. You also do realise that if Naruto 'got close' to Sasuke's mother, he would have been killed by Itachi at the age of 6 or 7, possibly before that, assuming Sasuke's dad was already dead and if he got 'close' to her after that, he'd be a necrophiliac, and I am NOT doing that. So basically, what Sesshoumaru said. By the way, speaking of Sesshoumaru, I'm about to read the latest chappie of your fic. Looking forward to it.


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 8, 2006)

Its not "Yukiko", its "Yugito".


----------



## Specula (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm sorry, but could you tell me what 'Fanfiction' means? I thought it meant I can do whatever I want in a fic...

Take a look at 'Tail of Two Bijuu's publish date. See what it is? That's right, it was created before the Nibi's container was introduced during the manga. Therefore, my guess was as good as anyone's. Also, do you know what 'Fanfiction' means? Of corse not. It means I can write whaterver the hell I want. Hell, if I wanted to, I can substitute Naruto for Darth Vader and it'd all be good. 

Neg rep 4 saying something so stupid.


----------



## zackn3 (Sep 8, 2006)

hahahaha lol you go spec u tell him wahat you can do lol


----------



## arithx (Sep 9, 2006)

Was really getting into the story on Rubies & Sapphires Book 1 and Fanfiction stopped working


----------



## BooTheGhost (Sep 9, 2006)

arithx said:
			
		

> Was really getting into the story on Rubies & Sapphires Book 1 and Fanfiction stopped working



I know, the site has been sucking lately...


----------



## arithx (Sep 9, 2006)

I loved the Rubies & Sapphires Book series, please come out with more chapters, I can't get enough of the series


----------



## Specula (Sep 9, 2006)

BooTheGhost said:
			
		

> So, I read your new fic.  You have quite a lot of them going on, how do you plan to finish them all? >.>
> 
> And, is Naruto going to teach Llyod THE ART OF THE NINJA?!  Because llyod is hella annoying.  I never did beat that game...



Nah, no Ninja Lloyd. If anything like that will happen, Lloyd's going to become a Samurai.

As for requests for R & S chapters, yes I am writing the current one. Problem is, I'm suffering a minor case of writers block, which is why I do so many fics at once. If I can't think of what to write with one fic, I just go to anther until I figure out what to write.


----------



## arithx (Sep 9, 2006)

That's a cool process, if you have like a PM list when new chapters come out I'd love to get on it


----------



## Specula (Sep 9, 2006)

Unfortunately, there is no such thing. You just have to search my profile or read the A/N of my chapters for info.


----------



## arithx (Sep 9, 2006)

Aww that sucks


----------



## sandpapyrus (Sep 10, 2006)

arithx said:
			
		

> That's a cool process, if you have like a PM list when new chapters come out I'd love to get on it



You can always create an account on FF.net and add spec to your author alert list. Thats what I did at least.


----------



## terreo (Sep 10, 2006)

I won't flame you, i still read and like your work. Your grammar/typo's have improved dramatically and it shows in the overall quality of your chapters. I'll look forward to more from you


----------



## arithx (Sep 10, 2006)

Damnit Spec, now I'm addicted to the Bijuu series too, why do they have to end


----------



## sandpapyrus (Sep 10, 2006)

arithx said:
			
		

> Damnit Spec, now I'm addicted to the Bijuu series too, why do they have to end



I know what you mean Arithx... I couldn't just sit there and wait for the next chapter of R&S, so I started reading Spec's other fics. Now I'm anxiously awaiting new chapters of three or four of Spec's fics. /sigh


----------



## arithx (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm waiting for a new chapter on everything that's not complete


----------



## Saintbeazt (Sep 11, 2006)

haha me too, all the incomplete ones im waiting for such a tease not being able to know the ending


----------



## Specula (Sep 13, 2006)

Sorry for not replying for so long. I had very limited net access which consisted of about fanfiction and gmail. It seems that the 'alerting' fuction to a new topic here is somewhat unreliable... Anyways, I'm trying to update all of them as quickly as possible, as I'm doing a chapter of R & S, as well as Two Worlds Two Ninja right now. Both of them are around... 25 is % complete. If you guys want me to update a certain fic over another, say so. I won't be able to do it every single time, but most of the time I should be able to do it. Also, my birthday plans went down the toilet, so I'm having an uber belated birthday party in october instead of september. Aslo, not this coming weekend but the next, I'm going to my local anime convention. So things are really, really bust atm. Appologies again!


----------



## arithx (Sep 13, 2006)

Umm I would really like either a R & S or Tail of Two Bijuu's but whatever you feel like writing is fine w/ me


----------



## Saintbeazt (Sep 13, 2006)

I like all your fics, very original themes =D, specially tale of two bijuus


----------



## Liquid Armor (Sep 16, 2006)

Specula said:
			
		

> Sorry for not replying for so long. I had very limited net access which consisted of about fanfiction and gmail. It seems that the 'alerting' fuction to a new topic here is somewhat unreliable... Anyways, I'm trying to update all of them as quickly as possible, as I'm doing a chapter of R & S, as well as Two Worlds Two Ninja right now. Both of them are around... 25 is % complete. If you guys want me to update a certain fic over another, say so. I won't be able to do it every single time, but most of the time I should be able to do it. Also, my birthday plans went down the toilet, so I'm having an uber belated birthday party in october instead of september. Aslo, not this coming weekend but the next, I'm going to my local anime convention. So things are really, really bust atm. Appologies again!



If its not too much trouble could you update two worlds more often?

It is shaping up to be one of my favorite fics.

Thanks


----------



## Specula (Sep 16, 2006)

I just did. I've mainly been working on Two Worlds and R & S. I've hit a rather large stump in R @ S, so I'm going onto Chances Missed until I can work it out.


----------



## Saintbeazt (Sep 17, 2006)

w00t, I would love to read more of Chances missed, its good to see a fanfic totally have the good guy do a complete 180 and own his friends =P


----------



## Specula (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm working on the latest chapter for Chances Missed right now. I'm suffering from a case of writer's block for one small part of R & S atm. Once I get that part out of the way, it should be clear sailing.


----------



## Taya (Sep 23, 2006)

Wow, the forum is so long. It took me ages to read.
You need new ideas for the Biju series. Um, I heard there was perhaps an organisation that rivals Akatsuki? I dunno, but what I do know is that you need Naruto to kick some new bad dudes ass.
I can't remember, but has Naruto or Yukiko had their wedding yet??
If not then I'm waiting fot that.
OH YEA!!! Anybody that lives in Australia, Sydney! On the September 30th and 1st of October is the ANIMANIA FESTIVAL!!!!! SO EXCITING!!
$30 entry on Saturday or $25 entry on Sunday.
It's at Town Hall building.
Hopefully I'll see some people on Saturday!
Ja mata ne yo!


----------



## Specula (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm really really really REALLY sorry for not updating recently, but as my friend wrote in a 'notice' in the latest chapter of 'TW,TN' I've had family issues that ended up with me in hospital for one week. I'm now also in the process of moving out of home for real, so internet connection will be sketchy at best.



			
				Taya said:
			
		

> Wow, the forum is so long. It took me ages to read.
> You need new ideas for the Biju series. Um, I heard there was perhaps an organisation that rivals Akatsuki? I dunno, but what I do know is that you need Naruto to kick some new bad dudes ass.
> I can't remember, but has Naruto or Yukiko had their wedding yet??
> If not then I'm waiting fot that.
> ...



Anyways, one promise I intend to keep is I WILL be at the Anime Convention tomorow and Sunday at Sydney Town Hall. Unless something catatrophic happens between tonight and tomorrow, I will see you guys there! Look for Uchiha Itachi.


----------



## Valesco (Oct 7, 2006)

Damnit, I didn't discover this thread sooner. 
Anyway, I really really love your fics!

I think I saw you at Animania. Were you the only one dressed up as Itachi?


----------



## Specula (Oct 7, 2006)

Uh huh, I was ther only one fully dressed up as Uchiha Itachi. However, there was some guy who had SHARINGAN contacts. That was scary. Those things cost more than my entire outfit.

Anyways, I'm writing this from an internet cafe I happened to be passing, so I still haven't got access to a reliable internet connection. Oh btw, moving out of home was the best thing I ever did. If I didn't, I wouVdn't have met my gf. She's charming, beautiful, smart, caring and most of all a 'stayer' lke me. Mika, if you're reading this, I love you angel 

I hope I can get a stable internet connection soon. I'll update when I get the chance. Please have patience.

Spec, out.


----------



## Valesco (Oct 8, 2006)

Specula said:
			
		

> Uh huh, I was ther only one fully dressed up as Uchiha Itachi. However, there was some guy who had SHARINGAN contacts. That was scary. Those things cost more than my entire outfit.
> 
> Anyways, I'm writing this from an internet cafe I happened to be passing, so I still haven't got access to a reliable internet connection. Oh btw, moving out of home was the best thing I ever did. If I didn't, I wouVdn't have met my gf. She's charming, beautiful, smart, caring and most of all a 'stayer' lke me. Mika, if you're reading this, I love you angel
> 
> ...



SHARINGAN contacts???? Damn!

Where did you move to?


----------



## Specula (Oct 8, 2006)

OMG, YES! I fibnally have access to internet! Unwired broadband ftw! Anywho, I'm moving to a small flat on the pasific highway above a shop. There's only me there plus the shop owner's appartment downstairs, so it's cool. I'm going to get straight onto writing. I'm working right now on R & S, TW, TN & CM. I'll update asap people., so hang on tight!


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Yo*

Yo, Its your beta. I finally got my account functional

Hope you send the next chap soon

Ja, Ne
                       Kyuubi no yoko 9


----------



## HakumeiN (Oct 10, 2006)

hay specula-dono it seems that you have many fans on FFNET because I've seen a lot of authors making NarutoXOC and dedicating them to you.


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 11, 2006)

If any one is looking for Sharingan contact lenses, check out 
Link removed


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 11, 2006)

All of you measuring your own capacity had no idea of mine. And now, you lie here, defeated. You focus on your group, and you focus on your clan,and focus on your name. These kinds of things should be done away with, as it restrains us and our capabilities. Also, things we have not seen yet and things we do not know yet, it is foolish to fear them. ~ Uchiha Itachi ~

Ja, Ne
            Kyuubi no yoko 9


----------



## HakumeiN (Oct 12, 2006)

An idiot like you doesn't have the right to play this game- Setsura

How pathetic, you rely on its "power", you have no "power"- Endrance, the Temptress(a guy)

I'll show you my "power"!- Shi no Kyoufu PPK no Haseo

I think I've lost my love for this world- Shino

I have no choice but to get stronger all because of you- Shi no Kyoufu PKK no Haseo


----------



## einsteinmasters1 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey specula, are you finished with Return of the bijuu? so far it is really good...matter of fact living behind a mask was awsome too...


----------



## Valesco (Oct 13, 2006)

Living behind a mask was indeed awesome 

I'm looking forward to the next chapter of Rubies and Sapphires II


----------



## HakumeiN (Oct 13, 2006)

specula-dono i give you good luck on updating your fics and doing your gf Mika at the same time XD but seriously you have 4 active fics at the same time i bid you good luck 

Sincerely,
the Apprentice of the Shi no kyoufu,
Hakumei


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 14, 2006)

Yo!  

   All of you measuring your own capacity had no idea of mine. And now, you lie here, defeated. You focus on your group, and you focus on your clan,and focus on your name. These kinds of things should be done away with, as it restrains us and our capabilities. Also, things we have not seen yet and things we do not know yet, it is foolish to fear them. ~ Uchiha Itachi ~


----------



## HakumeiN (Oct 14, 2006)

hm it seems that specula-dono hasn't updated his stories or posted on the forum as of late....


----------



## HakumeiN (Oct 15, 2006)

sry im posting so much specula-dono but i'm just restless and impatient for either a post from you or an update on your stories well.... ja ne!


----------



## Specula (Oct 16, 2006)

Gah! I'm so so so sorry for not replying sooner.Currently, my life can be described as 'compete and utter mayhem'. I've moved into my new appartment, and I look forward to fridays for two reasons: 1: It's the weekend. 2: It's payday. You know what payday means? The money I need to live for the next week comes in. I've recently found out about ADSL2. I'm paying almost 90 bucks a month for my internet now, but I can get 10 times the speed, more than twice the dl limit for less than half the price. Know the one thing that's stopping me? 100 meters. What's a distance got to do with it? I'm 100 meters away from the boarder of the nearest suburb that has it. 100 meters from the border.  That's about 33.3 repeater feet. NOT HAPPY, JAN! Anywho, I'm trying to split my time between work, my girlfriend, friends, shopping for a fridge, relaxing sleeping and fic writing. I really hope you can understand this, but fic writing is really the last of my worries right now. I promise I'll post more often here now though! Hope you're all well. Oh, and for anyone who has a game called Second Life, feel free to contact me in game. I'm Unryu Nefarious. If you do want to contact me in game, but don't have it, the first account is permanetly free. I'll catch you round!

Specula/Unryu.


----------



## Taya (Oct 16, 2006)

you really went to the animania festival on sunday??
i went on saturday!!! 5555;(
yea, there was a few itachi people on saturday.
should have been there last year...there was like woah so many itachi's walking around.
anyway, next year i'm going again! i might even cosplay!! look for a Ren from "Erementar Gerad". um...not sure on the day though...
Ja minna.


----------



## Specula (Oct 16, 2006)

um, I actually went on saturday. I didn't go on sunday. I was the only full Itachi person there minus the sharingan contacts.


----------



## HakumeiN (Oct 16, 2006)

Specula-dono are you close enough to your girlfriend yet to you know... do her? Please answer soon, sayonara!

-Apprentice of the Shi no Kyoufu and Supporter of the Sanaoikishi, Hakumei


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 16, 2006)

So glad you updated.


Ja, Ne 
                        Kyuubi no yoko 9

    All of you measuring your own capacity had no idea of mine. And now, you lie here, defeated. You focus on your group, and you focus on your clan,and focus on your name. These kinds of things should be done away with, as it restrains us and our capabilities. Also, things we have not seen yet and things we do not know yet, it is foolish to fear them. ~ Uchiha Itachi ~


----------



## Specula (Oct 17, 2006)

HakumeiN said:


> Specula-dono are you close enough to your girlfriend yet to you know... do her? Please answer soon, sayonara!
> 
> -Apprentice of the Shi no Kyoufu and Supporter of the Sanaoikishi, Hakumei



O.o....

Um... Of all the questions I was expecting, that was not one of them. Not by a long shot... Well.... *blushes deeply* I do make love to her. I'm closer to her than I will ever be with anyone or anything. I know it sounds soppy, but the things she says to me mean so much. No one, and I mean NO ONE has ever been as kind to me as she has. I'm certain beyond a doubt that I will spend the rest of my life and beyond with her if either of us has any say in it. One of the main reasons I love her I can explain using a modified version of a Haku quote except replacing his referance to Zabuza with me referencing my girlfriend: 

'... And I realised the most painful thing... In this world... I was a person who was despised for something they had no control over, their blood, or a defect in a part of it. All I wanted was tolerance. But what if someone who not just tollerated you, but got to know you for who you really were and not just 'him' appeared?  Wouldn't that person become the single most important person to you? Mika didn't just rely on her first impression of me, but actually took the time to find out who I really was. She didn't just tollerate the parts of me that others despised, she cherished them. I was so happy...'

When she first asked to make love to me, I really was happy. However, the things she whispered in my ear afterwards made me weep tears of joy, relief and comfort. Not even if all the positive things people have said to me were rolled into one would it even come close to a single one of the things she said to me. That includes every single positive review I've ever had for my fics. She gave me the one thing I have been denied in any form for my twenty years of life. Love. For that, I am eternallly grateful and will do anything she asks of me, even die for her. As long as she is happy, that's all that matters to me. Our relationship is the kind that appears in fair tales. Pretty much 'picture perfect'. I can only make sure it stays that way.

So, does that answer your question?


----------



## Valesco (Oct 17, 2006)

Specula said:


> O.o....
> 
> Um... Of all the questions I was expecting, that was not one of them. Not by a long shot... Well.... *blushes deeply* I do make love to her. I'm closer to her than I will ever be with anyone or anything. I know it sounds soppy, but the things she says to me mean so much. No one, and I mean NO ONE has ever been as kind to me as she has. I'm certain beyond a doubt that I will spend the rest of my life and beyond with her if either of us has any say in it. One of the main reasons I love her I can explain using a modified version of a Haku quote except replacing his referance to Zabuza with me referencing my girlfriend:
> 
> ...



That's wonderful!  

I have yet to find my most precious person


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 17, 2006)

Specula said:


> O.o....
> 
> Um... Of all the questions I was expecting, that was not one of them. Not by a long shot... Well.... *blushes deeply* I do make love to her. I'm closer to her than I will ever be with anyone or anything. I know it sounds soppy, but the things she says to me mean so much. No one, and I mean NO ONE has ever been as kind to me as she has. I'm certain beyond a doubt that I will spend the rest of my life and beyond with her if either of us has any say in it. One of the main reasons I love her I can explain using a modified version of a Haku quote except replacing his referance to Zabuza with me referencing my girlfriend:
> 
> ...



Very deep. I am surprised someone would ask that question though. Good luck

I hope you send me the next chapter soon.

Ja, Ne 
Kyuubi no yoko 9


----------



## HakumeiN (Oct 18, 2006)

dammit FF is such a bitch nowadays..... hm specula-dono you have only know your girlfriend for awhile and you love her that much? wow... im a person with no desire of love for now and i dedicate this quote to you and your girlfriend:

"The bonds of love cannot be measured, they are limitless and bring happiness and power to others."-Shi no Kyoufu PKK no Haseo De, quote from .hack//g.u. vol.2 Kimi mo Koe(A Voice That Reminds Me of You)

well... ja ne!

-Apprentice of the Shi no Kyoufu and Supporter of the Sanaoikishi


----------



## HakumeiN (Oct 18, 2006)

if you guys wanna know who the guys from my quotes are from here's a link: 

Misfits Music Video

the one with the spiky armor and white hair is Shi no Kyoufu PKK no Haseo de, the one with the long blue hiar that has a fetish for roses is Endrance and the red haired woman is AIDA Bordeaux(oh btw the game's true quality is a lot better i know this vid is low quality)

ja ne!(for real this time)

-Apprentice of the Shi no Kyoufu and Supporter of the Sanaoikishi


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 18, 2006)

Yo!

Specula-san I was just wondering how long you have known your girlfriend?

I know that you are busy in real life, but please don't say that you have dropped your stories altogether.

I hopy you send me the next chapters soon.

Ja, Ne
                    Kyuubi no yoko 9


----------



## Specula (Oct 19, 2006)

Ugh, updating my stories? That's the last of my problems right now. My delusional family is trying to keep me under their thumb in any way possible, and their latest attempt is to take an AVO out on me, even fabricating the basis on which the AVO was taken out.

As for how long I've known Mika, I've known her for a week and a bit short of a month, or 18 days to be exact. Oh, and for the information of the people who are shocked/amazed and/or find this questionable, I say 'take your opinion and tell it to someone who cares' because frankly, I don't. It's my life, I will live it the way I wish.

The next chapter will come when it comes. That being said, I'll catch everyone around.


----------



## HakumeiN (Oct 19, 2006)

*lol*

lmao! your family is trying to do stuff to you! but why? i mean they are family members...


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 19, 2006)

Specula said:


> Ugh, updating my stories? That's the last of my problems right now. My delusional family is trying to keep me under their thumb in any way possible, and their latest attempt is to take an AVO out on me, even fabricating the basis on which the AVO was taken out.
> 
> As for how long I've known Mika, I've known her for a week and a bit short of a month, or 18 days to be exact. Oh, and for the information of the people who are shocked/amazed and/or find this questionable, I say 'take your opinion and tell it to someone who cares' because frankly, I don't. It's my life, I will live it the way I wish.
> 
> The next chapter will come when it comes. That being said, I'll catch everyone around.




What is an AVO? 

Problems with family just seem to make Itachi's idea right. Although I suggest you don't do what Itachi did. Even if you want to.


----------



## Specula (Oct 20, 2006)

AVO stands for aprehended violence order. You might call it a restraining order in the US, but I'm not sure. I also got run over by a car today, which was an interesting way to start the weekend. Injuries? Couple of cuts and a swolen right ankle. No broken bones/fractures sprains. IE, Apart from my cuts, I'm all good. Oh, except the fact that my sunnies are broken... Damn, those sunnies cost 30 bucks! Oh, and I did more damage to the car than it did to me. Woot!

Ja.


----------



## HakumeiN (Oct 20, 2006)

lol specula-dono how did your gf react to you being run over?


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 20, 2006)

Specula said:


> AVO stands for aprehended violence order. You might call it a restraining order in the US, but I'm not sure. I also got run over by a car today, which was an interesting way to start the weekend. Injuries? Couple of cuts and a swolen right ankle. No broken bones/fractures sprains. IE, Apart from my cuts, I'm all good. Oh, except the fact that my sunnies are broken... Damn, those sunnies cost 30 bucks! Oh, and I did more damage to the car than it did to me. Woot!
> 
> Ja.




How in the world did you get in the path of a car? 

Lately you seem to be attracting all kinds of bad luck.

I hope your problems are solved soon.

Ja, Ne

                    Kyuubi no yoko 9


----------



## Specula (Oct 21, 2006)

Me? Get in the path of a car? No, it was the car that got in the way of me! How dare it try and run me over while I j-walked? Seriously though, I was trying to catch up to a friend and catch the bus home with him when I walked out from behind a stationary bus, straight into a car. Must say, it was a very overrated experience. I can walk on it again, but not run yet.


----------



## Specula (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh, and as I said in the A/N of Chapter 5 of Chances Missed, I will be holding a vote for how long you want the epiloge/prequel of Living Behind a Mask to be. Personally, I'd prefer a 10 or 20 year epilogue, due to the fact a young Naruto will appear before his old 'friends' who look much older than he is. Still, here are your options:

5 years.

10 years.

20 years.

30 years.

40 years.

50 years.

With that said, vote away!


----------



## Valesco (Oct 21, 2006)

I vote for 5 years epilogue


----------



## HakumeiN (Oct 21, 2006)

Specula-dono i will pick the 5 year one also and i have a quiz for you... my signature is a fragment of a famous poem solve the riddle in it and guess the right poem and you win.... nothing! But it is a good way to kill time...

-Apprentice of the Shi no Kyoufu and Supporter of the Sanaoikishi


----------



## Specula (Oct 21, 2006)

hmmm.... I oroginally thought it was love, however, I'm starting to lean towards the past.


----------



## HakumeiN (Oct 21, 2006)

Specula-dono wtf r u talking about?


----------



## HakumeiN (Oct 21, 2006)

r u talking about my poem?


----------



## HakumeiN (Oct 21, 2006)

Specula-dono here is the rest of the poem:

Yet to return, the shadowed one.
Who quests for the Twilight Dragon
Rumbles the Dark Hearth,
And Helba, Queen of the Dark,
has finally raised her army.
Apeiron, King of Light beckons.
At the base of the rainbow they meet
Against the abominable Wave,
together they fight.
Alba's lake boils.
Light's great tree doth fall.
Power- now all to droplets turned
in the temple of Arche Koeln.
Returns to nothing,
this world of shadowless ones.
Never to return, the shadowless one,
Who quests for the Twilight Dragon.

Riding the Wave is Skeith, the Shadow of Death, to drown all that stands.
Mirage of Deceit, Innis, Betray all with the flawed image, and did aid the Wave.
And by the Power of Magus, a drop from the Wave doth reach the heavens, and creates a new Wave.
With the Wave, Fidchell, the power to tell the dark future, hope darkens, sadness and despair rule.
Gorre schemes when swallowed by the Cursed Wave.
Macha seduces with the sweet trap.
Wave reaches the Pinnacle, and escape none can. Tarvos still remains with more cruelty to punish and destroy.
And with the turbulent destruction after the Wave. Only a void remains. From deep within the void arrives Corbenik.

When the finger points to the
yonder moon,
The fool will not look at the fingertip.

The whole cannot be changed.
We have already lost that chance.
Because the time left to us was short,
We were mistaken in our path.
But now do we realize,
We should change not the whole,
But the parts.

Wave soars and shrouds the eyes.
No means to fight an omnipresent force,
The shadowless ones just grieve.
Why must it be a Wave?
Divide, if it would just...
Then retaliate, we may.


----------



## Specula (Oct 21, 2006)

Your sig, the riddle. What else?

'Surely, I will return' coupled with the 'bare it, you cannot, accept it you cannot, but hidden it is from you'

Just a guess...

EDIT: Ah yes, so there was more. You can't give half a ridddle and expect someone to solve it. Anywho, I'll have another go at it tomorrow, because I'm tired right now.


----------



## HakumeiN (Oct 21, 2006)

Ohoho! Am i outsmarting the great weasel? Lol a 12 year old outsmarting someone else 8 years older than him. Anyways.. tell me your final answer (which i know will be wrong) then i will tell you the answer here is a hint: i have given you the rest of the poem albeit some of the stanzas may be out of order but in there lies your answer do not post again until you give me your answer, specula-dono. ALL HAIL THE SANAOIKISHI!!!!

-Apprentice of the Sanaoikishi and Enemy of the Shi no Kyoufu


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 22, 2006)

Shunning the field broken by Wave.
The shadowed girl whispers,
"Surely, I will return."
Alas, the truth unbeknownst.
Awaiting her at journey's end;
Eternal mourning for her land.

Over the Keel Mountains,
Meets an ape with human speech.
The ape asks,
"What clings to you?
Bear it - you cannot.
Accept it - you cannot.
But hidden - it is from you.
Recite its name." 

Is the answer to the riddle "the truth" ? Please tell me if I am right.


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 22, 2006)

Specula said:


> Oh, and as I said in the A/N of Chapter 5 of Chances Missed, I will be holding a vote for how long you want the epiloge/prequel of Living Behind a Mask to be. Personally, I'd prefer a 10 or 20 year epilogue, due to the fact a young Naruto will appear before his old 'friends' who look much older than he is. Still, here are your options:
> 
> 5 years.
> 
> ...





I vote for the 10 year epiloge.

Hope you send me the next chapter soon.


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 22, 2006)

Please check out my C2 on Fanfiction.net   Tell me what you think.


----------



## ~Shinigami~ (Oct 22, 2006)

I vote for the epiloge after 10 years. I can't wait to see the looks on Naruto's "friends" faces.


----------



## zackn3 (Oct 22, 2006)

hey specula this be weird coming from a strnger but congrats on finding love just 1 more reason for people to respect you and good luck with the family issues srry to hear bout those


----------



## HakumeiN (Oct 22, 2006)

Kyuubinoyoko9 said:


> Shunning the field broken by Wave.
> The shadowed girl whispers,
> "Surely, I will return."
> Alas, the truth unbeknownst.
> ...



Kyuubinoyoko9: Yes in a way.. but you need to be more specific in what you mean by "the truth" Specula-dono: Be aware that the fragments in my signature are 2 completely different stanzas in the same poem but that doesn't mean they are directly related*hint*.....


----------



## Specula (Oct 23, 2006)

Right now, I frankly don't give a damn about your riddle. I just asked my GF to marry me in Second Life and she accepted. I also just bought us a pagoda to live in. ^^

And if you think you trully 'outsmarted me' by giving me a single stanza from a riddle instead of the whole thing that I took a half hearted stab at and then forgot about, I'm sorry but you're greviously mistaken. It's unlikely that you'll be able to outsmart me for quite some time yet. IE, every time I have sex, I end up in an extremely deep philosophical discussion. Ones that put that riddle to shame. Keep trying though ^^


----------



## HakumeiN (Oct 23, 2006)

eh whatever idc anyways im just bored no new fanfics or any updates from my fav authors T_T. Also O.o you talk about philosophy when you fuck your gf? Oh and Specula-dono I have a request for a fanfic. Can you please write a NarutoxYukie fic? I 've been dying to see one of those that are epic length and I'm sorry to ask another favor but I need help on inspiration on my new story which will be called Twilight Fox and it will be another NarutoxOC pairing which will feature the Sanaoikishi, please respond! ALL HAIL THE THREE AZURE KNIGHTS...I MEAN SANAOIKISHI!!!!


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 23, 2006)

HakumeiN said:


> eh whatever idc anyways im just bored no new fanfics or any updates from my fav authors T_T. Also O.o you talk about philosophy when you fuck your gf? Oh and Specula-dono I have a request for a fanfic. Can you please write a NarutoxYukie fic? I 've been dying to see one of those that are epic length and I'm sorry to ask another favor but I need help on inspiration on my new story which will be called Twilight Fox and it will be another NarutoxOC pairing which will feature the Sanaoikishi, please respond! ALL HAIL THE THREE AZURE KNIGHTS...I MEAN SANAOIKISHI!!!!





You do know that Specula-san is very busy in real life. 

You should let him finish his other stories before bugging him.

You should not use the f word in your posts. Your account might be deleted.


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 23, 2006)

Specula said:


> Right now, I frankly don't give a damn about your riddle. I just asked my GF to marry me in Second Life and she accepted. I also just bought us a pagoda to live in. ^^
> 
> And if you think you trully 'outsmarted me' by giving me a single stanza from a riddle instead of the whole thing that I took a half hearted stab at and then forgot about, I'm sorry but you're greviously mistaken. It's unlikely that you'll be able to outsmart me for quite some time yet. IE, every time I have sex, I end up in an extremely deep philosophical discussion. Ones that put that riddle to shame. Keep trying though ^^




Because Seond Life is a game, is your Gf in Second Life controlled by your Gf in real life?

Ja, Ne


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 23, 2006)

Please check out the thread I have just set up>

CODE RED

Thanks


----------



## HakumeiN (Oct 23, 2006)

Kyuubinoyoko9 said:


> You do know that Specula-san is very busy in real life.
> 
> You should let him finish his other stories before bugging him.
> 
> You should not use the f word in your posts. Your account might be deleted.



Kyuubinoyoko9-dono i understand that Specula-dono is busy in real life that is why I SPECIFICALLY said I was sorry for bothering him


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 23, 2006)

HakumeiN said:


> Kyuubinoyoko9-dono i understand that Specula-dono is busy in real life that is why I SPECIFICALLY said I was sorry for bothering him



HakumeiN-san    I know what you said. I was not trying to criticize you.


----------



## arithx (Oct 23, 2006)

Anyone wanna help me with a little test reading of a story that I'm going to make. If you do send me an e-mail/Gtalk convo at stephen.lowrie@gmail.com


----------



## Specula (Oct 24, 2006)

gah, I go to work for a day and I come home to find this on page seven... Anywho, I didn't mean to be as harsh as I sounded in my previous post... However, we're getting 3 fourty foot long containers of fire extingusihers in that have to be made and repacked, out the door by friday, and it's 10 pm tuesday evening now. I have to get up at 4:30 am just to talk to my gf in second life for 15 minutes while I get ready, out the door by 6 am and I get home 12 hours later at 6pm. Oh, and apart from that whole bannining account thing from mentioning that four letter word that rhyms with truck, I don't do that to her. I make love to her. There's a difference, and believe me, it's a big one. right now, I don't have time to do anything but chat to my friends, eat, sleep and work. If you can manage to write anything with my lifestyle, I salute you. However, once things quieten down a bit, I will get back into my fics. Promise. ^^

Oh, and Kyuubinoyoko9, yes my GF's character in sl is controled by her irl. How do you think we 'get each other off' when we can't see each other irl?

Well, it's 10 pm now, so I'm going to try and get six hours sleep before starting again. G'night all ^^


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 24, 2006)

Specula said:


> gah, I go to work for a day and I come home to find this on page seven... Anywho, I didn't mean to be as harsh as I sounded in my previous post... However, we're getting 3 fourty foot long containers of fire extingusihers in that have to be made and repacked, out the door by friday, and it's 10 pm tuesday evening now. I have to get up at 4:30 am just to talk to my gf in second life for 15 minutes while I get ready, out the door by 6 am and I get home 12 hours later at 6pm. Oh, and apart from that whole bannining account thing from mentioning that four letter word that rhyms with truck, I don't do that to her. I make love to her. There's a difference, and believe me, it's a big one. right now, I don't have time to do anything but chat to my friends, eat, sleep and work. If you can manage to write anything with my lifestyle, I salute you. *However, once things quieten down a bit, I will get back into my fics. Promise. ^^*
> Oh, and Kyuubinoyoko9, yes my GF's character in sl is controled by her irl. How do you think we 'get each other off' when we can't see each other irl?
> 
> Well, it's 10 pm now, so I'm going to try and get six hours sleep before starting again. G'night all ^^




That is very good to hear.

40 foot long roles of fire extinguishers ???

Good luck



Ja, Ne
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 24, 2006)

arithx said:


> Anyone wanna help me with a little test reading of a story that I'm going to make. If you do send me an e-mail/Gtalk convo at stephen.lowrie@gmail.com



You might have better luck posting this on a different thread.


----------



## HakumeiN (Oct 24, 2006)

eh whatever i dont know the dif between fvck and making love besides I'm 13 years old (birthday was today) and my gf barely even shows affection to me and to Kyuubinoyoko9-dono and Specula-dono even if I get my acc banned I can just use my account on my other email (I got 10 emails just for this kind of occasion. YATTA!)

Ja ne!


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 24, 2006)

HakumeiN said:


> eh whatever i dont know the dif between fvck and making love besides I'm 13 years old (birthday was today) and my gf barely even shows affection to me and to Kyuubinoyoko9-dono and Specula-dono even if I get my acc banned I can just use my account on my other email *(I got 10 emails just for this kind of occasion. YATTA!)*
> 
> Ja ne!





Nice

I got somethin' like that too.

Ja


----------



## HakumeiN (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh yah and Specula-dono you sound like you're in your PMS (not to be offensive or anything) you should relax a bit after work you can just go to a spa or something or do an activity that relaxes you or clams your mind you seem really stressed out


----------



## HakumeiN (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm bored so I'll show a link to .hack//g.u. vol.3 preview the guy with the 2 guns is the Shi no Kyoufu:

Link removed


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 24, 2006)

HakumeiN said:


> Oh yah and Specula-dono you sound like you're in your PMS (not to be offensive or anything) you should relax a bit after work you can just go to a spa or something or do an activity that relaxes you or clams your mind you seem really stressed out



When you get into higher grades some people like  Specula-san and I, you don't have much time to relax, between school and internet. Admittedly Specula-san is in college while I am only in high-school.

Ja, Ne


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 24, 2006)

HakumeiN said:


> Oh yah and Specula-dono you sound like you're in your PMS (not to be offensive or anything) you should relax a bit after work you can just go to a spa or something or do an activity that relaxes you or clams your mind you seem really stressed out



Males do not PMS only females. Just so you know.


----------



## HakumeiN (Oct 24, 2006)

I know PMS is only for females but he is grumpy like one


----------



## Specula (Oct 25, 2006)

I try not to be, but I have to try and ballance a lot on a metaphorical knife point right now... I lose my job, and it's pretty much out on the streets for me... And I can tell you, I'm not far off it. I've had to mature both mentally and physically what it normally takes people alot longer to do in the course of a month. I try and maintain a posative attitude at all times, but it's really hard at times. I'll get around to my fics when I can. Please try and understand.


----------



## HakumeiN (Oct 25, 2006)

Specula said:


> I try not to be, but I have to try and ballance a lot on a metaphorical knife point right now... I lose my job, and it's pretty much out on the streets for me... And I can tell you, I'm not far off it. I've had to mature both mentally and physically what it normally takes people alot longer to do in the course of a month. I try and maintain a posative attitude at all times, but it's really hard at times. I'll get around to my fics when I can. Please try and understand.



How are you so close to getting fired? Do you talk back to your boss or something?


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 25, 2006)

Yes. My Itachi costume for Halloween just came.

check out this link.  It is to the thread I started.

*[Lunar] Asatte no Houkou - 03 [1A481FC7].avi*


Just recently someone else besides Steve Erwin got attacked by a Stingray. Very wierd, considering how rare attacks are.


----------



## HakumeiN (Oct 25, 2006)

yah I know I saw on tv I wonder why they're getting so common now...


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 25, 2006)

HakumeiN said:


> yah I know I saw on tv I wonder why they're getting so common now...



Are you talking about the Stingrays ??

Stupid filler arcs are beginning to annoy me.


----------



## HakumeiN (Oct 26, 2006)

Yah the fillers annoy me too. people keep telling me that the fillers will end at episode blahablahblah and it never happens


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 26, 2006)

HakumeiN said:


> Yah the fillers annoy me too. people keep telling me that the fillers will end at episode blahablahblah and it never happens



Very true.

What episode have you seen up to ?   There are about 210 - 215 out in Japan. Up to at least 196 are fillers. Next dvd of Japanese episodes should be out soon.  Yay



Strange. It seems that Specula-san has not posted today.


Ja, Ne
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## HakumeiN (Oct 26, 2006)

He's probably tired from work and "making love" to his girl friend and BDSM and all that stuff


----------



## Specula (Oct 27, 2006)

'groans' can I please die in peace now? I had to lift 1000 nine kilo fire extinguishers multiple times over the course of several days... My arms feel like if they try to lift another nine kilo fire extinguisher, all the major joints (wrist/elbow/shoulder) will promptly detatch themselves from each other. I could barely get myself out of bed in the mornings... Oh man, thank god it's friday.... I'm trying to type, but my fingers start spasaming violently after several minutes of typing, so there'ss not much I can do... And there'ss another thousand of the nine kilos waiting for me next week... Oh man...


----------



## HakumeiN (Oct 27, 2006)

lol Specula-dono just sleep in the next few days or go to a local spa to rest your arms it does wonders


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 27, 2006)

Specula said:


> 'groans' can I please die in peace now? I had to lift 1000 nine kilo fire extinguishers multiple times over the course of several days... My arms feel like if they try to lift another nine kilo fire extinguisher, all the major joints (wrist/elbow/shoulder) will promptly detatch themselves from each other. I could barely get myself out of bed in the mornings... Oh man, thank god it's friday.... I'm trying to type, but my fingers start spasaming violently after several minutes of typing, so there'ss not much I can do... And there'ss another thousand of the nine kilos waiting for me next week... Oh man...




Man. that sounds harsh. You should take a rest. Or spend time with your Gf.

Ja, Ne
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## HakumeiN (Oct 27, 2006)

Yah have 'pleasure' with your gf. Kyuubinoyoko9-dono can you beta my new fic when I make it? I'm trying to find a co-author because my other fic sucked I'm gonna do a .hack//g.u. crossover with Naruto it will be a NarutoxOC pairing.


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 27, 2006)

HakumeiN said:


> Yah have 'pleasure' with your gf. Kyuubinoyoko9-dono can you beta my new fic when I make it? I'm trying to find a co-author because my other fic sucked I'm gonna do a .hack//g.u. crossover with Naruto it will be a NarutoxOC pairing.



Ya, sure I'll beta your fic. How long until you have the fic ready for me to beta? I'll give you a private message on the forums, containing my email. You can send the fic as an attachment. I look forward to reading it.

Ya, I agree Specula-san should have fun with his Gf. His life is more hectic than mine. I have an awful teacher.

Pretty soon I might write my own fic.

Ja, Ne
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## HakumeiN (Oct 28, 2006)

It will vary it depends if I will co-author it or not...


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 28, 2006)

Specula-san, I would like to apologize about the jokes concerning you and your Gf, that I might have postedin this forum.  I will try not to do it anymore.


----------



## Specula (Oct 28, 2006)

'having fun with my gf' is not what I would consider making jokes about our relationship. Don't worry, it's all good. As a matter of fact, it was your suggestion of 'having fun with my gf' tjhat led me to do just that


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 28, 2006)

Specula said:


> 'having fun with my gf' is not what I would consider making jokes about our relationship. Don't worry, it's all good. As a matter of fact, it was your suggestion of 'having fun with my gf' tjhat led me to do just that



Glad I didn't offend you.  Hopefully spending time with your Gf made you feel better.

Sigh I don't have a Gf.

I was hoping to post my first fanfic this month, but life has been hectic. Four words: English teacher from hell. Srry bout the rant I know you have alot to do also.  Yay almost 50 posts! Post 47.

Ja, Ne
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 28, 2006)

Whenever I am logged in, at the bottum of the page it shows who is viewing this thread, how come your name (Specula) has a plus (+) after it?

Badly written, I know.

Ja, Ne
          Kyuubinoyoko9


----------



## Specula (Oct 29, 2006)

probably means topic creator or something, as I'm not a mod. Anywho, great news everyone! I've got a day off, so I'm going to work on another chapter. Hell, I may even get one done.


----------



## HakumeiN (Oct 29, 2006)

Hm that is very good news specula-dono. Sorry I haven't posted in awhile I just have benn playing my new game: .hack//g.u. vol.1 rebirth


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 29, 2006)

Specula said:


> probably means topic creator or something, as I'm not a mod. Anywho, great news everyone! I've got a day off, so I'm going to work on another chapter. Hell, I may even get one done.



*That is very good to hear. I can't wait to beta it.  I would really apreciate it if the chapter was the epiloge  (10 - 20 years), To Living Behind a Mask.  That is my favorite story.*

It is a bout time you got a break. Have fun with your Gf.

By January I hope to have some graphics and colering design software. (Don't know why I wrote this.). Oh well, school tomorrow, but it is good my Itachi costume is supposed to arrive tomorrow.

Ja, Ne 
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm pissed, my costume didn't arrive today, I ordered it three weeks ago, and tomorrow is Halloween.

Ja


----------



## Specula (Oct 31, 2006)

*groans* Oh man, I really overbudgeted... I just realised that I have to pull 760 out of pretty much no where for my rent by saturday. And no, I don't mean 'shock horror, I have to pay RENT?' It's more a case of mix ups in dates of when the rent was due. All up, I have about 170 or so in the bank now, plus about 500 or so from this week's pay check, assuming my ankle doesn't give out again, which it looks like it might try to. The only option I have left is to actually apply for something called 'rental assistance' from the government. I don't like taking advantage of my disability, but you take what you can get. However, I'll need it approved by the end of the week, which I don't know if it can... If it can't be, I may very well be packing my bags and be heading out the door to live on the streets... I'm very tempted to takee the approach of Arch Angel UK on the podcast SonicWrecks and go for the 'please send any spare cash my way, even if it's like... a dollar... I'm really in the mire here...', but to date, over the course of almost a year, only one person ever donated to him... Hell if anyone plays Second Life and can spare Lindens, that works too... I can convert them into real life currency to use... 

If you don't hear from me for a long time, it might be safe to assume the worst... Anywho, I'lll tell you what happens on saturday.


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 31, 2006)

Specula said:


> *groans* Oh man, I really overbudgeted... I just realised that I have to pull 760 out of pretty much no where for my rent by saturday. And no, I don't mean 'shock horror, I have to pay RENT?' It's more a case of mix ups in dates of when the rent was due. All up, I have about 170 or so in the bank now, plus about 500 or so from this week's pay check, assuming my ankle doesn't give out again, which it looks like it might try to. The only option I have left is to actually apply for something called 'rental assistance' from the government. I don't like taking advantage of my disability, but you take what you can get. However, I'll need it approved by the end of the week, which I don't know if it can... If it can't be, I may very well be packing my bags and be heading out the door to live on the streets... I'm very tempted to takee the approach of Arch Angel UK on the podcast SonicWrecks and go for the 'please send any spare cash my way, even if it's like... a dollar... I'm really in the mire here...', but to date, over the course of almost a year, only one person ever donated to him... Hell if anyone plays Second Life and can spare Lindens, that works too... I can convert them into real life currency to use...
> 
> If you don't hear from me for a long time, it might be safe to assume the worst... Anywho, I'lll tell you what happens on saturday.




Damn!, that sounds bad. I hope everything turns out all right and you get out of this mess soon. Trouble seems to pick a target and follow them around. It is then hard to shake off. Anyway I'm just rambling.

Asuma died! I didn't expect that.  Do you think that Kishimoto-sama is making Naruto to weak and the other rookie 9 to strong. After the timeskip Naruto still has to use a clone to form Rasengan !!  What the hell was he doing while training?  

Ja, Ne
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## Specula (Nov 1, 2006)

and I think I may have solved one problem, ie my rent. Hopefully, things should start working themselves out. Oh, and although it's a bit late, "night night, don't let the headcrabs bite!" Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Nov 1, 2006)

Specula said:


> and I think I may have solved one problem, ie my rent. Hopefully, things should start working themselves out. Oh, and although it's a bit late, "night night, don't let the headcrabs bite!" Happy Halloween everyone!



Hmm... That is good to hear.

It seems that HakumeiN-san has not posted ina couple days. Strange  Hmm...

Ja, Ne

Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## Taya (Nov 2, 2006)

hmmm....i've been reading for a while and it only seems like there are only three people chatting in this...
lolz, some of the topics are just wack. but they are pretty amusing.
i wanna know, can i get a sneak preview of the next chp of 'return of the bijus'?


----------



## Taya (Nov 2, 2006)

oh yea, is there really a difference in the chunnin and jounin jackets?
i wanna know, and i've been told so many different theories.


----------



## Specula (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey Taya ^^

Well, I would give you a preview, but unfortunately, I haven't even started the next chapter yet <.<

*runs*


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Nov 2, 2006)

There actually is no difference between Chuunin and Jounin flak vest.


----------



## HakumeiN (Nov 2, 2006)

then Sesshoumaru-dono how can people tell which are chunnins or jounins?


----------



## Taya (Nov 3, 2006)

HakumeiN said:


> then Sesshoumaru-dono how can people tell which are chunnins or jounins?



yea, i wanna know too. how can you tell between jounins and chuunins?
oh, specula-san, dont worry about it. you dont have too...i was just curious.


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Nov 4, 2006)

Specula said:


> *groans* Oh man, I really overbudgeted... I just realised that I have to pull 760 out of pretty much no where for my rent by saturday. And no, I don't mean 'shock horror, I have to pay RENT?' It's more a case of mix ups in dates of when the rent was due. All up, I have about 170 or so in the bank now, plus about 500 or so from this week's pay check, assuming my ankle doesn't give out again, which it looks like it might try to. The only option I have left is to actually apply for something called 'rental assistance' from the government. I don't like taking advantage of my disability, but you take what you can get. However, I'll need it approved by the end of the week, which I don't know if it can... If it can't be, I may very well be packing my bags and be heading out the door to live on the streets... I'm very tempted to takee the approach of Arch Angel UK on the podcast SonicWrecks and go for the 'please send any spare cash my way, even if it's like... a dollar... I'm really in the mire here...', but to date, over the course of almost a year, only one person ever donated to him... Hell if anyone plays Second Life and can spare Lindens, that works too... I can convert them into real life currency to use...
> 
> If you don't hear from me for a long time, it might be safe to assume the worst... Anywho, I'lll tell you what happens on saturday.




How in the world can you take something from an online game and turn it into cash in the real world ??

Anyway, are your problems with rent fixed yet ??

Ja, Ne
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Nov 4, 2006)

Yo, Specula-san I was just wondering how to make an extenda sig like you have. could you please tell me, either in a post or pm. Thanks


----------



## Specula (Nov 4, 2006)

well, my landlord was fine with it, as long as I pay him next week, so I get to stay... For now. As fort the extenda sig, I made a spoiler tag and changed the opening spoiler bracket to say [ SPOILER = SHOW ] without any spaces. The closing bracket I left alone.

As for my fics, I'm quite disturbed. I know where I want to take all of them, and I'm getting to the point where my mind is screaming at me to write, but when I open the fic and look at it, the screaming stops and I just stare at it thinking 'I reallly can't be bothered' before closing it. It's not writer's block, I know that, I just genuinely can't be bothered. Hell, I even half wrote the opening scene for a new Starfox fic I've been unable to get out off my mind for a while, and I just couldn't be bothered writing anymore. Scary, to say the least. I'll see how it works out tomorrow.


----------



## Taya (Nov 4, 2006)

Specula said:


> well, my landlord was fine with it, as long as I pay him next week, so I get to stay... For now. As fort the extenda sig, I made a spoiler tag and changed the opening spoiler bracket to say [ SPOILER = SHOW ] without any spaces. The closing bracket I left alone.
> 
> As for my fics, I'm quite disturbed. I know where I want to take all of them, and I'm getting to the point where my mind is screaming at me to write, but when I open the fic and look at it, the screaming stops and I just stare at it thinking 'I reallly can't be bothered' before closing it. It's not writer's block, I know that, I just genuinely can't be bothered. Hell, I even half wrote the opening scene for a new Starfox fic I've been unable to get out off my mind for a while, and I just couldn't be bothered writing anymore. Scary, to say the least. I'll see how it works out tomorrow.



it's been a while since i've read any of your fics.
good luck.

oh yea, plz!! some1 answer the question.
'how can you tell between a chuunin and a jounin?'
i really want to know!!!


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Nov 4, 2006)

Specula said:


> well, my landlord was fine with it, as long as I pay him next week, so I get to stay... For now. As fort the extenda sig, I made a spoiler tag and changed the opening spoiler bracket to say [ SPOILER = SHOW ] without any spaces. The closing bracket I left alone.
> 
> As for my fics, I'm quite disturbed. I know where I want to take all of them, and I'm getting to the point where my mind is screaming at me to write, but when I open the fic and look at it, the screaming stops and I just stare at it thinking 'I reallly can't be bothered' before closing it. It's not writer's block, I know that, I just genuinely can't be bothered. Hell, I even half wrote the opening scene for a new Starfox fic I've been unable to get out off my mind for a while, and I just couldn't be bothered writing anymore. Scary, to say the least. I'll see how it works out tomorrow.




That is good to hear. I hope that this period of writing troubl ends soon for you. Hopefully you'll have the next chapter out soon.

Yay, my Uchiha Itachi costume came today. Although it was late for Halloween it is still awesome.

Ja, Ne
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## HakumeiN (Nov 5, 2006)

Ah that is good news Specula-dono. I hope you can write your fics soon, may the Twilight Goddess be upon you.

-Apprentice of the Sanaoikishi and Defender of the Key of the Twilight


----------



## Specula (Nov 5, 2006)

I think I've found out why I couldn't be bothered to write them. I needed to write something new and fresh, which I have now started, however, I will not post it here. Why? Because I don't think it's suitable for this audience. Sorry about that guys, but a lot of you would retch in disgust as your views are too narrow for my liking. If you think you can stomach it, PM me and I'll tell you what the story's about.


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Nov 6, 2006)

Specula said:


> I think I've found out why I couldn't be bothered to write them. I needed to write something new and fresh, which I have now started, however, I will not post it here. Why? Because I don't think it's suitable for this audience. Sorry about that guys, but a lot of you would retch in disgust as your views are too narrow for my liking. If you think you can stomach it, PM me and I'll tell you what the story's about.




Even though you are starting a new story please say that you aren't going to give up yuor old ines completely. 

Ja, Ne
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## Specula (Nov 7, 2006)

Depends. How far back do you want to go? For the most recent issues, this site is great (the main part, not the forums). Further back, I'm not sure I can help you. I didn't word it properly, but I will come back to them. I'll post one more chapter of my regular stories, most likely chances missed, and then focus on my new ones elsewhere for a while. Unlike a lot of people, I generally like change in almost all it's forms. Hell, I find it hard to stay loyal to any one job because it gets boring, no matter how hard or easy, or what the pay is. The only thing I don't like change in is my love life. MY GF is my GF, and I hope it stays that way. ^^


----------



## HakumeiN (Nov 7, 2006)

Specula-dono that is great news but you haven't updated the bijuu series in a LOONNNGGG time are you gonna update it? Oh yah and Kyuubinoyoko9-dono I'm almost done with the story I just need to type it....(ROFLMAO) but seriously I got all the planning done so pm me you email and I'll send you the 1st chappy. May the Twilight Dragon and The Twilight Goddess, Aura be with you all. Ja ne!

-Apprentice of the Sanaoikishi and Guardian of The Key of the Twilight, Aura


----------



## Specula (Nov 8, 2006)

Um, as I said last post, I'm nort going to update most of my stories for an indefinate amount of time, meaning I'm not giving a date as to whether or not I'll start them again. The only exception is TW, TN, as it's set outside the Narutoverse. I'll be mainly concerntraiting on my stories elsewhere which I must say are not for kiddies or the faint of heart. Ie smut, gore, etc. Oh and Character Death. Can't forget Character Death. Anywho, I'll get back to writing.


----------



## Saintbeazt (Nov 8, 2006)

w00t hell yeah love your stories specula, down with censorship i say =D


----------



## Taya (Nov 8, 2006)

Specula said:


> Um, as I said last post, I'm nort going to update most of my stories for an indefinate amount of time, meaning I'm not giving a date as to whether or not I'll start them again. The only exception is TW, TN, as it's set outside the Narutoverse. I'll be mainly concerntraiting on my stories elsewhere which I must say are not for kiddies or the faint of heart. Ie smut, gore, etc. Oh and Character Death. Can't forget Character Death. Anywho, I'll get back to writing.



Your not going to update the bujis?
*teary eyes*
but-but-but *sobbing*
*runs out of the room*


----------



## HakumeiN (Nov 8, 2006)

hm that is understandable Specula-dono oh and White Alchemist Taya you gotta toughen up well I'm off now ja ne! May the Twilight Dragon and The Twilight Goddess, Aura be with you all.

-Apprentice of the Sanaoikishi and Guardian of the Key of the Twilight


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Nov 8, 2006)

Specula said:


> Depends. How far back do you want to go? For the most recent issues, this site is great (the main part, not the forums). Further back, I'm not sure I can help you. I didn't word it properly, but I will come back to them. I'll post one more chapter of my regular stories, most likely chances missed, and then focus on my new ones elsewhere for a while. Unlike a lot of people, I generally like change in almost all it's forms. Hell, I find it hard to stay loyal to any one job because it gets boring, no matter how hard or easy, or what the pay is. The only thing I don't like change in is my love life. MY GF is my GF, and I hope it stays that way. ^^




I look for to reading your new stories woot! go violence.  

Anyway, I hope you send my the epiloge of Chances Missed soon, for bete-ing. Chances Missed is the best story you have written, in my opinion. Are you going to still post on the forums though.
HakumeiN-san I have sent you the pm. I look forward to beta-ing your story. On a side note I may hav etime to post one of me stories I have been writing. School Is a drag.

​
Ja, Ne
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## Specula (Nov 9, 2006)

You know something? Up until a certain point in the latest chapter of Chances Missed, I thought it was tops. However, I can't do the actual war right. It just seems so rushed.. Tell you guys what. All of you have been following this topic for quite some time, so how about I post what I'm not happy about here, and you guys give me pointers on what could be better? Just say yes or no. I still haven't quite finished off the actual chapter, so I'll keep working on that for now.

Specula.


----------



## HakumeiN (Nov 9, 2006)

Sure thing Specula-dono


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Nov 9, 2006)

Specula said:


> You know something? Up until a certain point in the latest chapter of Chances Missed, I thought it was tops. However, I can't do the actual war right. It just seems so rushed.. Tell you guys what. All of you have been following this topic for quite some time, so how about I post what I'm not happy about here, and you guys give me pointers on what could be better? Just say yes or no. I still haven't quite finished off the actual chapter, so I'll keep working on that for now.
> 
> Specula.



Anyway, glad to know that you are working on the chapter. I;ll give some pointers/ideas about a war tomorrow. Weekend!

​
Ja, Ne

Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## HakumeiN (Nov 9, 2006)

Kyuubinoyoko9-dono: I'm sorry but I will have to delay the date for you beta-ing my fic. It's a crossover and I discovered some new facts on the anime I'm doing a crossover with Naruto, which if I sent on FFN and went on with the story there would be numerous plotholes. I have to redo my first chapter.

Specula-dono: I will be happy to do it right now since I have a 4-day weekend which started today, so bring it on.


----------



## Specula (Nov 10, 2006)

God damn it... I just realised something. I'm going to have to rewrite a fair portion of the chapter, otherwise this story just dies. No ending, no nothing. I NEED the retrival arc to happen, and I just killed off that chance with the way I wrote this chapter, so I have to rewrite chunks of it...


----------



## HakumeiN (Nov 10, 2006)

Lol good job Specula-dono


----------



## Specula (Nov 10, 2006)

*pats self on back* I'm good like that


----------



## Specula (Nov 10, 2006)

Sweet! It's done! I'm sending the chapter your way KNY9. Just tell me if you think I need to flesh it out anymore.


----------



## sanbi no isonade (Nov 10, 2006)

k i've only justg recently found your fanfics and i have to honestly say...... youre a geneius, not only do you write storys that allow you to imaging it multiple ways, you do stuff not many others do, this is what makes your storys stand out.therefor i truly respect you as a writer for not conforming to otjhers standards. plus ive just read your profile and honestly it sounds alot like me, only i cant get my thoughts onto paper. plus i think i have the same condition i wont say it in case you dont want me to though


----------



## Specula (Nov 10, 2006)

Glad you like my style ^^

I've always prided myself on being the black sheep in everything I do, and authoring is no exception. As for the condition, you can say it or not, it's up to you. Personallly, I don't think I actually have it. It's just a fool's attempt to label me and get me on some form of medication. 'Antoehr satisfied customer' 'but I'm not-' 'ANOTHER SATISFIED CUSTOMER' '...'

Well, it's 9am, so I'm going to go have something to eat. Hope to see you around ^^


----------



## sanbi no isonade (Nov 10, 2006)

i agree totally agree,  when they told me it didnt make no difference i dont really even aknowlage it exists., apart from some personal jokes involving asparagus (vegatable) jokes


----------



## HakumeiN (Nov 10, 2006)

Well this conversation is awkward...


----------



## Specula (Nov 10, 2006)

lol everyone always used to say 'wtf is aspergus?' I asked them 'ever heard of autism?' if they said yes then 'a mild form of that' if they said no I didn't even bother. When I told my kiwi boss what it was he didn't take me seriously and said 'where did you get your grass boy? I want some.' I smirked and pointed to the patch of grass just outside the window.

'From right there. Why don't you do what Kiwis do best and go graze and let me get back to work? Hell, you might even find a ewe out there as well.'

The look on his face was absolutely priceless. Oh and don't get the wrong idea, everyone gives each other schtick at my work. Hell, even some of the casuals tell the General Manager to 'get back to work' when they see him going to the shops for lunch.

For those of you who don't know what that means, Kiwis are the equivalebnt to Aussies that Canadians are to the US. But due to the fact that the number of sheep in New Zealand outnumber humans by 10 times, we just call them sheep shaggers and make alot of crude sheep references. Including things like 'BAAAAAAA' One of the many reasons I enjoy playing Worms Armageddon. At least there the damn sheep are useful for something, ie throwing at your opponents and making them blow up.

Anyway, I digress. Point is, if people want to try and label me, they can try all they want. My mum who's supposedly a professional psychologist completely and utterly failed to do so, no matter how many times she tried. And she 'knew' me better than anyone.

Well, I'm going to go throw some more holy hand grenades around now. 

'And they did feast upon the fruits, breakfast cereals, children and the Orang utans. And all being naughty in thy sight... Shall snuff it. -'

'Just get on with it!'

'Right. To use the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch, you must pull out the blessed pin, and count to three. Not to 2, for that is too little. Not to four, for that is too much. Five, is way out.'

'Alright... One... Two... FIVE!'

'Three, Sir! Three!'

'Right! Three!'

'HALLELUJAH!'

BOOM!

Heh, forgive me for I digress again. Well, I'm off to play Worms Armageddon.

Ja.


----------



## HakumeiN (Nov 10, 2006)

Uh... Specula-dono... you're explanation made my head hurt now I got a BIG headache


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Nov 10, 2006)

Specula said:


> lol everyone always used to say 'wtf is aspergus?' I asked them 'ever heard of autism?' if they said yes then 'a mild form of that' if they said no I didn't even bother. When I told my kiwi boss what it was he didn't take me seriously and said 'where did you get your grass boy? I want some.' I smirked and pointed to the patch of grass just outside the window.
> 
> 'From right there. Why don't you do what Kiwis do best and go graze and let me get back to work? Hell, you might even find a ewe out there as well.'
> 
> ...




All I can say is crazy. Sorry 'bout the email, with all the talk about Living Behind a Mask epiloge, I got confused with the update. I'm already editing it. I'll have it to you be mid-day tomorrow, if not earlier.

​
Ja, Ne
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Nov 11, 2006)

I won't be able to get the next chapter to you until later tonight. Unforseen circumstances occured. I hope you understand.

Notice people, i did not say which story is getting updated. You'll just have to wait and find out.

Ja, Ne
Kyuubinoyoko9


----------



## Specula (Nov 11, 2006)

Np. I'd prefer that you get whatever happens in rl out of the way first before this.


----------



## HakumeiN (Nov 11, 2006)

Yo Kyuubinoyoko9-dono you're gonna have more on your plate tomorrow morning since I'm gonna send my story to you tomorrow probably at like 7:00 to 8:00. I finally got my first chapter done but my parents don't know I have an emial so I have to do it early in the morn. Well... ja ne!


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Nov 12, 2006)

Yo, Specula I sent you the chapter. It is all ready to go. The unforseen circumstances solved themselves. Wierd.

​
Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## seaj0725 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi folks! Hope u join my little contest in this link:
this guy
what u just need to do is continue the first chapter that I have made and I will be the one who will judge the best next chapter?ok so hope to see u there and pls. join! Thank you!


----------



## HakumeiN (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey ummm... Specula-dono? I need some advice...


----------



## Specula (Nov 12, 2006)

Need advice? What's up?


----------



## HudanTatshi (Nov 12, 2006)

yo specula continue on da 2nd part of that naruto x kuneai FF its good 2 kno that some1 else wants naruto a genuis


----------



## Juggernaut1985 (Nov 12, 2006)

Specula I hope you keep writing, the one with Naru and Kur is a very good one, one I hope isn't stopped.

I hate it when a story gets going and the author decides to write another story and not go back to the old ones and they die.


----------



## HakumeiN (Nov 12, 2006)

Yah I um I have this thing with my gf...


----------



## Specula (Nov 12, 2006)

HakumeiN said:


> Yah I um I have this thing with my gf...



Uh huh... Care to elaborate? Not much I can do with 'I have this thing with my gf'. If you feel uncomfortable posting it here, send me a pm with it instead.


----------



## HakumeiN (Nov 12, 2006)

Well you see... My girlfriend told me that she's bi and I'm going like 'WTF!! WHAT DO I DO!!!' So I'm afraid that she might start dating girls behind my back and stuff. Yes, yes I know odd situation but it's true. Please respond...PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Specula (Nov 12, 2006)

A bi gf... I know what it's like as mine is as well... Ok, here's what I did with my gf. This may or may not work with you. Let's get one thing straight first. A 'No tollerance' pollicy never has and never will work ever for anything. Simple as that. What I would suggest is making a slight compromise. In exchange for you being allowed to perv on other girls (or guys if you swing that way), she can flirt with other girls, or something of that nature. However, no further than that. If it goes past flirting/perving, the other needs to reign the one who went over the line in and give them a warning. If it keeps happening, I would personally suggest breaking up. Just remember that this is what I would do, and it may not be necessarily the best course of action for your predicament. If it does get to the stage where you want to break up, don't just say 'it's over', like with consturctive criticism, say why you want to break up. Remember, a relationship takes two people. It's not all about what you want, but what she wants as well. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## HakumeiN (Nov 12, 2006)

Arigatou Specula-dono, this seems to have a high chance of success. Thank you for helping me on such short notice since I have a date with her in let's see... 1/2 an hour well... ja ne!

p.s. MIKA'S BI?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Nov 12, 2006)

Specula said:


> A bi gf... I know what it's like as mine is as well... Ok, here's what I did with my gf. This may or may not work with you. Let's get one thing straight first. A 'No tollerance' pollicy never has and never will work ever for anything. Simple as that. What I would suggest is making a slight compromise. In exchange for you being allowed to perv on other girls (or guys if you swing that way), she can flirt with other girls, or something of that nature. However, no further than that. If it goes past flirting/perving, the other needs to reign the one who went over the line in and give them a warning. If it keeps happening, I would personally suggest breaking up. Just remember that this is what I would do, and it may not be necessarily the best course of action for your predicament. If it does get to the stage where you want to break up, don't just say 'it's over', like with consturctive criticism, say why you want to break up. Remember, a relationship takes two people. It's not all about what you want, but what she wants as well.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Interesting way of giving advice. How is the epiloge of Living Behind a Mask coming?

Mika's bi ?!?!?!?!?!?!? Interesting How do you know?

HakumeiN aren't you a little young to have a gf? Anyway, its not really my business. Sigh I don't have a gf.

​
Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## Specula (Nov 12, 2006)

How do I know? Because I asked her 

As for the epilogue, I haven't gotten a single extra vote yet... this is getting annoying...


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Nov 12, 2006)

About the epiloge: I would just go with what you think is best, if people don't start to vote.

Do you think it is okay for girls to be bi, but not guys?


----------



## Specula (Nov 12, 2006)

A person's sexual preference is a person's sexual preference. That's all I'm going to say on that.

And I think I will do what I want for the epilogue if people don't vote soon.


----------



## brolly1990 (Nov 12, 2006)

about the sequal id say watever you think would be good as your past storys show that your great at writing storys......if i had to pick id say 5 years would be enough as i enjoy reading and that would allow the most change where as 50 years later would be most things would be set and showed in flashback....i dont know if i said what i meant as my communication skills arnt the best.... anyways most people are to lazy to go to another site to vote....i am to however this is for my favorite story so its ok.......anyways great job with all of your fics and i enjoy/enjoyed all of them....so yah........i might come back later as now i have an account here and i cant just become an unactive user....cya


----------



## HakumeiN (Nov 13, 2006)

Well Specula-dono you do what you want we just read your stories, we are not here to order you around we just observe and read you stories. Kyuubinoyoko9-dono, I don't mean to be impatient, but are you done checking my story yet? And Kyuubinoyoko9-dono love has no age limit and there are no rules in love, for it is very enigmatic and strange as Sepcula-dono had said in his profile. Oh yah, thanks for the advice Specula-dono, thanks to you I got 2 girlfriends!


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Nov 13, 2006)

HakumeiN said:


> Well Specula-dono you do what you want we just read your stories, we are not here to order you around we just observe and read you stories. Kyuubinoyoko9-dono, I don't mean to be impatient, but are you done checking my story yet? And Kyuubinoyoko9-dono love has no age limit and there are no rules in love, for it is very enigmatic and strange as Sepcula-dono had said in his profile. Oh yah, thanks for the advice Specula-dono, thanks to you I got 2 girlfriends!



I am going to need you to send me the fic again, with the fic being in an attachment. My computer won't let me copy/paste it inot word, to edit it.

I know that love knows no age. Human pscology is interesting and confusing at the same time.  2 gf's man your lucky. 3=XXX 3timeshb=XXX  

​
Ja Na, 
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## Specula (Nov 14, 2006)

Hehe, good on you ^^

Poligamy, anyone? <.<


----------



## HudanTatshi (Nov 14, 2006)

ey i wanna c u continue the story of naruto x kuneai with naruto dress and as smart as kakashi


----------



## HakumeiN (Nov 14, 2006)

Specula said:


> Hehe, good on you ^^
> 
> Poligamy, anyone? <.<



Specula-dono: Lol yah poligamy, although it's illegal  since my gf is a bi we both needed to find a girl who is bi and who we both like. That's what we came up with, a 3-way relationship which guys my age are lucky to have even a gf(YATTA!) I feel so good right now. 

Kyuubinoyoko9-dono: Roger that! I'll send it right now!


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Nov 14, 2006)

HakumeiN said:


> Specula-dono: Lol yah poligamy, although it's illegal  since my gf is a bi we both needed to find a girl who is bi and we both like. That's what we came up with, a 3-way relationship which guys my age are lucky to have even a gf(YATTA!) I feel so good right now.
> 
> Kyuubinoyoko9-dono: Roger that! I'll send it right now!



I need it in attachment format, not in the email itself.


----------



## HakumeiN (Nov 14, 2006)

Ano... I don't know what that is..


----------



## Specula (Nov 15, 2006)

HakumeiN said:


> Specula-dono: Lol yah poligamy, although it's illegal  since my gf is a bi we both needed to find a girl who is bi and who we both like. That's what we came up with, a 3-way relationship which guys my age are lucky to have even a gf(YATTA!) I feel so good right now.
> 
> Kyuubinoyoko9-dono: Roger that! I'll send it right now!



hehe, just beware they don't slowly phase you out and take off together. Oh, and as for the attachment, up the top of the email that you type, there'll be an option to attach something, usually with a paperclip symbol. Use that to attach the actual word document.


----------



## HudanTatshi (Nov 15, 2006)

come on continue the naruto x kurenai fic rubbies and saphires


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Nov 15, 2006)

HakumeiN said:


> Ano... I don't know what that is..



Sorry, I thought you knew what that was. Just like Specula said, usually, up near the top of an email there is a button, that you can use to select an attachment. In this case a word document.


How far have you gotten with your 2 gfs? You don't have to answer if you don't want to. 

​
Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## HakumeiN (Nov 15, 2006)

Ok thank you Specula-dono, Kyuubinoyoko9-dono. There's a problem I'm being grounded for not doing some of my homework for 1 day and for not doing extra credit assignments T_T so I might no go on the comp for a long time after this ... ja ne!


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Nov 15, 2006)

HakumeiN said:


> Ok thank you Specula-dono, Kyuubinoyoko9-dono. There's a problem I'm being grounded for not doing some of my homework for 1 day and for not doing extra credit assignments T_T so I might no go on the comp for a long time after this ... ja ne!



What a drag. I've beta-d your chapter. You should have it in your inbox.

By the way, Specula, when do you expect to have the epiloge to Living Behind a Mask ready for me to beta. Has any on else voted? If not just do whatv you think is right. Of course, I vote for the 10-20 year epiloge.

I would upload a fic I am writing now, but I've got so many ideas in my head I don't know which ones I should put into the fic. Well srry 'bout this rant. (If you consider it a rant.) 

When I was looking at pics of the anime convention you went to, I think I might have found a pic of you dressed up as Itachi, but I'm not sure.

​
Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## HakumeiN (Nov 16, 2006)

w00t I can go on the comp!!!!! I made a compromise with my mom... but I'm under "Social Lockdown" which my mom calls it which means I can't leave the house unless it is absolutely necassary (to my parents) so no dates(T_T), no hanging out with my friends, etc. Well enough ranting I'm posting my story now... ja ne!


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Nov 18, 2006)

HakumeiN said:


> w00t I can go on the comp!!!!! I made a compromise with my mom... but I'm under "Social Lockdown" which my mom calls it which means I can't leave the house unless it is absolutely necassary (to my parents) so no dates(T_T), no hanging out with my friends, etc. Well enough ranting I'm posting my story now... ja ne!



Thats good to hear. How far have you gottrn with your 2 gf's ?

Strange, Specula-san has not posted in a few days. 

​
Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## Specula (Nov 18, 2006)

Sorry for not posting, I've been busy with one thing and another, as tends to happen from time to time.

Normally, I know exactly what I want to get covered during my spare time, but once in a while I don't, and that's what happens art times like this, I don't usually complete anything I enjoy doing when I'm in that kind of mindset. Also, I've been trying to sort out a number of real life issues that would normally be very separate, but are noww horribly entwined, and it's very murky. And no, I'm not going to explain, as that'd take too long and I'm not sure how to express it properly. Right now, I'm just sleeping most of the time. 

Appologies again for not posting.


----------



## Specula (Nov 18, 2006)

You know, the new opening, Yura Yura? A picture of Naruto in there gave me an idea for a new fic, which would be interesting to play out. And for once, Naruto wouldn't be the main star of it, but equal main star with a male OC from a village I made up.


----------



## HudanTatshi (Nov 18, 2006)

yea i made 1 like that 2 but naruto is co star ff is in sig


----------



## HakumeiN (Nov 18, 2006)

Excuse me lilchaos, I don't mean to offend you but do you have grammar problems? Grammar is one of my pet peeves... ah well Sayonara!


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Nov 19, 2006)

Specula-san, when do you expect to have the epiloge to Living Behind a Mask out? Sorry if I seem to be bugging you about this, but Living Behind a Mask is my favorite story, that you have written.

In the next month or two I might go back and re-edit all the chapters of Living Behind a Mask. Of course, this all depends on school work and what is going on at home. Sorry if this seems like I'm just continously rambling.

I wonder when the next Naruto DVD is going to come out in Japan. Hopefully soon.

Yay, I might get Adobe Photoshop CS2 soon. That means colering manga.

Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## Specula (Nov 19, 2006)

Actually, I've just started writing it now. I'm not sure how long I should make it, but I'm aiming for somewhere between 8 and 12 thousand words for the full uncensored version. The reason I've only just started was because I wasn't entirely sure where I wanted to take it or what I wannted to happen, but that's been sorted so I'm getting on with it. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Nov 19, 2006)

Specula said:


> Actually, I've just started writing it now. I'm not sure how long I should make it, but I'm aiming for somewhere between 8 and 12 thousand words for the full uncensored version. The reason I've only just started was because I wasn't entirely sure where I wanted to take it or what I wannted to happen, but that's been sorted so I'm getting on with it. I'll keep you updated.



Awesome, please keep me updated as to its progress.

You now where you have your section of things Naruto characters would never say, could you please add this:    

Jiraiya: ... looking at Icha Icha Paridise ...  "Who in their right mind would write this crap?!?"

Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## Specula (Nov 19, 2006)

Sure thing.


----------



## HakumeiN (Nov 19, 2006)

Aw god, sorry to bother you again with my problems Specula-dono but I need to consolodate to you again.


----------



## Specula (Nov 20, 2006)

What's up?


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Very Important*

I will be out of town between Tuesday the 20th and Saturday the 25th. I do not know if I will have access to the internet, so I might not be able to post or beta your chapters (Specula).  
If I do not post for quite a while it will mean that the plane I will be on will have crashed. (I hope it doesn't.)

Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## HakumeiN (Nov 20, 2006)

Kyuubinoyoko9 said:


> I will be out of town between Tuesday the 20th and Saturday the 25th. I do not know if I will have access to the internet, so I might not be able to post or beta your chapters (Specula).
> If I do not post for quite a while it will mean that the plane I will be on will have crashed. (I hope it doesn't.)
> 
> Ja Na,
> Kyuubinoyoko9​



Lol Kyuubinoyoko9-dono, that's a 1 out of a million chance. Anyways Specula-dono at school I was talking to my friend in my Culinary Arts class and this girl told me to shut up, so I politely told her that I'm having a conversation with my friend and she told me to shut up and that she doesn't care. So I called her an inconsiderate bitch, and I told her that I am not her subordinate and she can go screw herself with a dildo. Then after class one of my gfs said that the girl I insulted was one of her best friends.... so I don't know what to do.... apologize to the girl to save our love and get a lecture or do nothing and let our love fall apart and still get a lecture.


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Nov 20, 2006)

HakumeiN said:


> Lol Kyuubinoyoko9-dono, that's a 1 out of a million chance. Anyways Specula-dono at school I was talking to my friend in my Culinary Arts class and this girl told me to shut up, so I politely told her that I'm having a conversation with my friend and she told me to shut up and that she doesn't care. So I called her an inconsiderate bitch, and I told her that I am not her subordinate and she can go screw herself with a dildo. Then after class one of my gfs said that the girl I insulted was one of her best friends.... so I don't know what to do.... apologize to the girl to save our love and get a lecture or do nothing and let our love fall apart and still get a lecture.



Well you have certainly gotten yourself into a F***in hole. I would advise that you apologize to the girl that you told to go screw herself with a dildo. I would also have yuor gf ask her why she was so adament (persistant) about getting you to shut up. Although, I would still suggest you ask Specula-san for advice. I don't pretend to understand human psycology and love.

​
Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## Specula (Nov 21, 2006)

well, what you said was going a bit far, but she was still out of line. When you were talking to your friend, were you talking about anything that would obviously concern her? Also, was she being agressive when she said it? If so, then tell your gf that. She still told you to shut up after that. Although what's done is done, I would have asked her why she wanted you to shut up, and if it was an unreasonable answer I would have directly told her to shove it pretty much like you did. However, personally, I would ask your friend to act as a witness to what you said. Otherwise, it's just you against her, and I garantee you, she will win. I'll provide you with an example.

Ages ago, my brother and I were at a holiday care centre, and my bother was messing around with some girl which I didn't know was a girl at the time, poking fun at her. I had my back to them focusing on what I was doing when I hear my brother's strangled call of 'Nick, a little help?'

I start turning around saying 'what do you-' and that was as far as I got before I was slogged in the face. 

I stummbled back in suprise and pain and then got slogged in the face again by this girl. I ducked the third one and slugged her as hard in the gut as I could, because I could tell she was deranged from the maddened look in her eyes, so I had to incapacitate her. Anyway, she fell to the ground and tried to get back up again to keep fighting, but I placed my foot on her upper back to keep her from getting back up and told my brother to get one of the adults in charge. But one of this girl's friends had already done so and he came out, throwing me off her and making sure she's ok while not giving a damn about me. She had at least 6 friends watching the thing, giving a completely skewed version of the events, saying that I had turned around and punched her in the gut for no reason at all while my brother and I told him exactly what happened. Needless to say, 2 v 7. We lost the case and I got a lecture from everyone, as well as our parents.

The more witnesses you have the better. It'll make you fall out of favour with your gf's friend, but it will possibly damage their relationship, and being the ruthless businessman I am, means it's better for you. After all, lots of people profit off other's misery and it's considered ok most of the time. Just be sure you don't mention anything about my 'business' stuff, or you're REALLY up the creek without a paddle.

Also, try and be calm about it, don't shout or point fingers. It'd be best to admit you messed up as well, but also point it that it takes two to argue and she's also partially at fault, agrivating you to the point that it caused you to use such terms when the conversation's original topic had 'nothing' to do with her. (going with the assumption it didn't)

Hope that helps.


----------



## HakumeiN (Nov 21, 2006)

Specula-dono, actually we were just dicussing my fanfic and I guess she was getting annoyed by it. Well... 3 good things happened today and one bad thing happened today. *Sigh* we had the first day of Thanksgiving break today so I went to the mall with my friends and my big brother and we saw one of my gfs and the girl who I cussed at. So I apologized to her and she apologized back. Then my gf forced me to come to her house which was empty at the time(unfortunately). She pushed me on the couch and sat on top of me (I could've pushed her off but I was curious to what she was doing) then she took my pants and boxers off. I thought she was gonna give me a blowjob, I was wrong..... she squeezed my length HARD. Then she bit it, not hard enough to damage it or draw blood but it was very painful, then she lectured me about being polite and stuff. *Sigh* I wonder if I can ever have kids now.... oh well, sayonara!


----------



## Zhang_Fei (Nov 24, 2006)

*i like your fics*

hey specula, you must have a lot of fans but having one more person say they appreciate your writing doesn't hurt right?  

Just finished Rubies and Saphires 1 & 2, great fic, really looking forward to the developments with Akira, hope you update soon.  Kurenai is the smex.

In the meantime I guess I'll check out Living Behind a Mask.


----------



## Specula (Nov 24, 2006)

Glad you liked them, Zhang_Fei. ^^

And you're right, one more never did hurt. I'm trying to update R & S, but I'm sort of stuck with a small part of the next chapter. I'll update when I finish the chapter.

As for living behind a mask, I'm currently writing the epilogue chapter for it.

Hope you enjoy what's up there so far. And if you want the smwex scenes, check out my media miner account of the same name. The link is in my FF profile.

Have a nice day ^^


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Nov 24, 2006)

HakumeiN said:


> Specula-dono, actually we were just dicussing my fanfic and I guess she was getting annoyed by it. Well... 3 good things happened today and one bad thing happened today. *Sigh* we had the first day of Thanksgiving break today so I went to the mall with my friends and my big brother and we saw one of my gfs and the girl who I cussed at. So I apologized to her and she apologized back. Then my gf forced me to come to her house which was empty at the time(unfortunately). She pushed me on the couch and sat on top of me (I could've pushed her off but I was curious to what she was doing) then she took my pants and boxers off. I thought she was gonna give me a blowjob, I was wrong..... she squeezed my length HARD. Then she bit it, not hard enough to damage it or draw blood but it was very painful, then she lectured me about being polite and stuff. *Sigh* I wonder if I can ever have kids now.... oh well, sayonara!



!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
Just how old are you again?!?!?

It would be bad if either of your parents found out.

I am at a wireless internet cafe. I'll be at home tomorrow. That means regular internet access.

Ja Na,
           Kyuubinoyoko9


----------



## HakumeiN (Nov 24, 2006)

Kyuubinoyoko9 said:


> !?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> Just how old are you again?!?!?
> 
> It would be bad if either of your parents found out.
> ...



Lol I'm only 13 but don't worry I'm not going to make love until I'm the age of consent and even then I'll try to be safe, it's just that my gf tortured me as punishment. Oh yah Kyuubinoyoko9-dono, don't expect me to email you the next chapter so soon since I am having a writer's block. Sayonara!


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Nov 26, 2006)

No one is posting.  

Specula-san, when do you expect to have the epiloge finished? Hopefully soon.

Ja Na,
          Kyuubinoyoko9


----------



## porygon75052 (Nov 27, 2006)

so are you saying that there is no chance of updating those discontinue fics even after you finish with TW, TN becuase their are so many high quality fics such as yours that just decided one day to discontinue their great fics that its a shame that such great works just stop please i hope that you continue  so what do you say?


----------



## porygon75052 (Nov 27, 2006)

i forgot to add that just 3 days ago you said that you were already working on the next chapter of R & S and working on an epilogue chapter i mean what if you get your computer fixed would you then would you start it again ?


----------



## Zhang_Fei (Nov 28, 2006)

ah, sorry to hear you're discontinuing most of your stories.  Well good luck with whatever future projects you decide to undertake.


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Dec 9, 2006)

Yo Specula good to hear that you are in the writing mood again. When is the epiloge coming out??  I am sorry for not responding, but real life hit me with a hammer and my computer crashed last night.  oveerload of background programs while playing video games. lol . Please post on your forum thread soon Thanks

Ja Na,
          Kyuubinoyoko9


----------



## Specula (Dec 9, 2006)

Sorry KYN9, but the only one I'm 'continuing' is Two Worlds Two Ninja. The epilogue will not be coming out.


----------



## HakumeiN (Dec 9, 2006)

Specula said:


> Sorry KYN9, but the only one I'm 'continuing' is Two Worlds Two Ninja. The epilogue will not be coming out.



Hehehe.... so you've cancelled let's see.... 75% of your fanfiction series all in the same day. I must say I am mighty disappointed that the stories will be discontinued, but you do have a life and as loyal fans and reviewers/betas/rivals/haters we understand that you need time off for yourself and for your girlfriend Mika (How is she doing anyways?). If you need someone to talk to just refer to your forums and I'll be right here like many others. Oh yah and tell KYN9-dono that I'll be off on a Hiatus since I'm having trouble coming up with inspiration for my fic. In the words of Piros the 3rd, "May the stars shine upon you until the end of your journey!!!" Sayonara!!


----------



## Specula (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey there. Well, my 'girlfriend' Mika wasn't bering entirely... Truthful with me... Long story short, we decided to break up and remain friends. I haven't heard from her for a while though, which slightly worries me... Anywho, thanks for your support.


----------



## HakumeiN (Dec 10, 2006)

Specula said:


> Hey there. Well, my 'girlfriend' Mika wasn't bering entirely... Truthful with me... Long story short, we decided to break up and remain friends. I haven't heard from her for a while though, which slightly worries me... Anywho, thanks for your support.



Hm how... interesting.... so you lost your virginity to someone who you now broke up with....

p.s. Specula-dono, I'm having a crisis!!!!!!! Both of my gfs are in their period!!!!!!! I just say hi to them and they start bitching at me!!!!! PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!!


----------



## Taya (Dec 13, 2006)

usually you dun bother girls during this time.
its kinda better to just wait until it passes.
should wait till they start a convo...but then they may think your neglecting them...
such a complicated time...so glad i dun get PMS.


----------



## Specula (Dec 16, 2006)

Taya said:


> usually you dun bother girls during this time.
> its kinda better to just wait until it passes.
> should wait till they start a convo...but then they may think your neglecting them...
> such a complicated time...so glad i dun get PMS.



Oh yeah...

This one time at band camp...

No really, this one time, I held a door open for a woman carrying a lot of heavy shopping bags and she turned to me and I was genuinely fearing for my life because I could tell she wanted to kill me. Anywho, she started screaming at me about not being incapable because she was a woman before she slapped me over the face and walked out the door and slammed it hard enough to crack the glass in it. 

And the entire time I had said nothing or done nothing besides open the door for her...

I did find out later that the same woman had been knifed to death by a far less tollerant man when she tried to run a red light and slammed on the brakes as the man was crossing the road with a green walk light, and she bumped into him hard enough to knock him over and then she got out of her car and started beating him for being in her way. 

Although it's cruel to say this, she got what was comming to her. There's PMS and then there's taking PMS as a metaphorical sheild to take out your anger on others.

Yes, PMS females aren't pretty things...


----------



## HakumeiN (Dec 16, 2006)

Specula said:


> Oh yeah...
> 
> This one time at band camp...
> 
> ...



Well... that was.... interesting. Dude your life story sounds like a drama fic.... Anyways my girlfriends are out of PMS now.... but I'm still sore from all the slapping they gave me, then they apologized and rewarded me by letting me see them naked *perverted grin*. Ahh it was worth it, okay so Specula-dono are you permanently stopping your writing career? If you are then I have a proposition for you, but after you give me your answer. (Oh yah, do you have a new girlfriend yet? And were you playing safe when you made love to Mika?) Sesame Street Word of the Week: ABSTINENCE .hack//g.u. Quote of the Week: "......" -Sanaoikishi-


----------



## Specula (Dec 17, 2006)

HakumeiN said:


> Well... that was.... interesting. Dude your life story sounds like a drama fic.... Anyways my girlfriends are out of PMS now.... but I'm still sore from all the slapping they gave me, then they apologized and rewarded me by letting me see them naked *perverted grin*. Ahh it was worth it, okay so Specula-dono are you permanently stopping my writing career? If you are then I have a proposition for you, but after you give me your answer. (Oh yah, do you have a new girlfriend yet? And were you playing safe when you made love to Mika?) Sesame Street Word of the Week: ABSTINENCE .hack//g.u. Quote of the Week: "......" -Sanaoikishi-



Permanently stopping *your* writing career? Um, if you could explain to me when I made any indication I had plans to do so, or even knowledge that your writing career was underway yet, I'd love to know... 

Oh and you better believe I played it safe. I've heard 'horror' stories from friends of people they've met that went out with another, neither of them ever taking drugs or doing anything riske and both still complete virgins, and then the female was diagnosed with an STD later, as was the guy, and neither of them had sex with anoyone but each other and still didn't do anything riske. So yeah, as much as I wanted to go 'commando', at least when I lost my virginity, I played it safe.

To answer your question as to whether I've found someone else, no I haven't, nor am I actively seeking. I still am seeking 'her' though.

Oh man, the Sesame street word for the day... That brings to mind a very amusing audio clip.


*Spoiler*: _NOT FOR KIDDIES!!!_ 



"Bigbird, would you like to tell everyone what today's letter is?"

"Sure Kermit... Today's letter is... Threeeeeee..."

"Mmm... Bigbird... '3' is a number, not a letter..."

"Oh, sorry Kermit... Today's letter is... Jointssss..."

"Mmm... Bigbird... 'Joints' is a word, not a letter...."

"Well, that's how many joints I've smoked today... Threeeeeee..."


----------



## HakumeiN (Dec 17, 2006)

Specula said:


> Permanently stopping *your* writing career? Um, if you could explain to me when I made any indication I had plans to do so, or even knowledge that your writing career was underway yet, I'd love to know...
> 
> Oh and you better believe I played it safe. I've heard 'horror' stories from friends of people they've met that went out with another, neither of them ever taking drugs or doing anything riske and both still complete virgins, and then the female was diagnosed with an STD later, as was the guy, and neither of them had sex with anoyone but each other and still didn't do anything riske. So yeah, as much as I wanted to go 'commando', at least when I lost my virginity, I played it safe.
> 
> ...



Hehehe whoops I made a typo on that one.... I meant to ask if you were going to permenantly end your typing career since I need some help with stuff. I don't think a 13-year-old can manage a 3 part fic ehehehe...... anyways I really need someone to give me transalations on random words and I'm too lazy to find them on the internet, *sweatdrop* so.... please respond! Sayonara! Sesame Street Word of the Day: VASECTOMY Anonymous Quote of the Week: "Scrotum its just a piece of skin! Scrotum its where your testes live! Scrotum don't overload 'em! Or you'll explode 'em! Scrotum!!!!!" -Me and some kids in my Human Growth and Developement class-


----------



## Specula (Dec 17, 2006)

*Sighs* I don't know what it is and people not bothering to read what I write... Don't worry, you're not alone in this one... I'm discontinuing all fics *except* Two World Two Ninja. That's the last time I'm saying that...


----------



## HakumeiN (Dec 17, 2006)

Specula said:


> *Sighs* I don't know what it is and people not bothering to read what I write... Don't worry, you're not alone in this one... I'm discontinuing all fics *except* Two World Two Ninja. That's the last time I'm saying that...



Eh..... I'm very ignorant and have no need for author's notes unless they have something to do with me or they have something important. But you said you were dicontinuing your fics but you never said you were not going to make new ones. So anyways..... will you take up on my offer or not? Don't worry if you decline you won't be the only one who has _*BUT*_ if you do accept then you will get credit for your work and it is very easy. Sayonara!


----------



## Specula (Dec 20, 2006)

well, actually, I had an offer from a 14 year old guy in Japan who speaks damn fine enlish and Japanese who made me the offer of properly translating everything for me. Unfortunately, I've lost the pen name of who it is...

That and the translator I used has died probably for good... Sorry about that.


----------



## Taya (Dec 20, 2006)

translators? wouldn't a dictionary work as better?
but then this comes from someone that studies japanese...
hmm...i can't help but notice that there are spelling mistakes in your posts...
-_-lll don't mind me, i'm over beta-ing things.

i want to ask...has anyone ever heard of glandular fever?


----------



## Specula (Dec 20, 2006)

Taya said:


> translators? wouldn't a dictionary work as better?
> but then this comes from someone that studies japanese...
> hmm...i can't help but notice that there are spelling mistakes in your posts...
> -_-lll don't mind me, i'm over beta-ing things.
> ...



O.o

Why do you ask?


----------



## HakumeiN (Dec 20, 2006)

Specula said:


> well, actually, I had an offer from a 14 year old guy in Japan who speaks damn fine enlish and Japanese who made me the offer of properly translating everything for me. Unfortunately, I've lost the pen name of who it is...
> 
> That and the translator I used has died probably for good... Sorry about that.



Eh whatever.... god I'm so depressed now. Things have happened to me these past few days..... my parents dying in a car crash, my sister commiting suicide, and being forced to live in a crappy apartment while having a part time job which gives me minimum wage. *sigh* The only thing that is keeping me from doing the same thing as my sister are my 2 girlfriends, my big brother, and my friends. Specula-dono if I don't respond in awhile it's probably because we can't afford internet access. Sayonara.....


----------



## Specula (Dec 22, 2006)

HakumeiN said:


> That really means a lot to me Specula-dono; well I managed to get internet access since my parents' and sister's life insurance came to us. Things have been hard and its only been 4 days. It seems that the kids at my school found out what happened to me; now kids point at me and avoid me saying 'Oh look, it's the emo' or 'Get away from me I don't want to become emo like you!'. Plus sometimes they whisper 'How does he afford to still go to this school?' or 'Look at that guy, he's freaking wearing an eyepatch and I heard he became sterile since they had to remove his genitals." God, just because I'm half blind doesn't mean that I'm deaf. And to answer your questions, my whole family was in that crash, here's what happened: My dad was in the front driving while my mom was sitting right next to him and me and my brother and sister were in the back seats. So we were driving on the freeway when some drunk retard made a U-turn and rammed into us from the front going about 110 miles per hour. My parents died, my sister had some brain damage from bonking her head at the glass windows and she commited suicide later, my borther had to get his left arm and his left leg cut off and replaced with wodden joints, and finally me, the luckiest one, had some bruises since I was sitting between my siblings and I had a piece of glass penetrating my right eye and I had surgery which they replaced my right eye which was golden brown with an azure blue eye which belonged to my mother. The doctors said that my mom's eye will be blind for a few months and they went off explaining some anatomy stuff. Needless to say some witnesses called 911 and the drunk driver(who surprisingly had only minor injuries) got arrested for murder and drunk driving. The funeral will be held in a few days and the trial will be in about a month. After the funeral we will talk to some of my relatives from Australia and think about moving in with them(LOL Specula-dono I could be your neighbor!) Then I'm going to see some of my relatives in Indonesia. Oh yes and Specula-dono just to tell you my mom's side of the family is Australian and my dad's side is Chinese, so I'm half asian/half white. Ahhhhh that was a lot better to get that off my chest; you have cheered me up Specula-dono. Sayonara!!!!!!




Well, that's an interesting turn of events... Believe me, I know EXACTLY what you went through at school, however, calling somone 'emo' because their parents died is actually kinda stupid. Unlike alot of kids these days; YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TO BE EMO, DAMMIT! However, I've never heard of an eye transplant before... Oh well. Anyway, as for those kids, let me tell you a couple of stories about what happened to me:

During school, I was harrased on a daily basis by a bunch of low lifes who didn't think much of giving anyone crap. That included mentally and physically retarded kids. Howerver, they liked me the most. Because they knew they could get a reaction out of me. When we finally graduated from year 6 I thought 'HUZZAH! I'm free!' and discretely found out where they were going and chose a different school. However, the only person I told besides my family and my only two friends I had back then which one I was going was my teacher, but I found out two weeks before I was going to start year seven that they had ALL switched to the school I had. Just to keep pissing me off. Sounds far fetched, but these guys were nothing but a wanna be gang. All of their 'homies' were at the school they had originally chosen, but they just couldn't get enough. Anyway, I'd bottled up all of my anger for the 7 years I'd known them and on one of the last days of the first tear of year 7, I popped the cork and snapped. I picked up a rock the size of my torso and at least my own weight and hurled it quit litterally 15 meters at this one guy who was part of the group and had almost blinded me 30 seconds before with a rock he pegged at my eye. Anyway, he was sprinting down the pavement, but the rock I launched hit him square in the back of the head. If I was to relate to anyone from an anime, it was Kyuubified Naruto. I went 'ape-shit' and proceeded to smash these five guys into the ground before everyone else at the buss stop tackled me and beat me to near death. Long story short, I left the school, and rumors started circulating that I was a 'spastic in a wheelchair who could throw a rock 15 meters with one hand' I met aall of them at various stages over the next half-decade or so, and al of them were accusing me of things like being a 'rapist' and all of these things they were getting from some delusional freak. However, just several months ago, I saw this group of guys, however, they had been beaten black and blue by a group and left for dead. No one else was around, so I went to check who it was and it was them. I smirked as one of them turned over and coughed up blood on my shoe, not knowing I was there and I said 'That's not happy to see me, is it?' All of them slowly looked at me and I could tell they were thinking 'we're stuffed.' I could have gotten my revenge there and then, however, I may or may not have been charged with murder or somesuch nonsence. The consequences were the last thing from my mind, so I pulled out my phone and called the emergency services, reporting what had happened. After I finished the call, I smiled at all of them and said three words very slowly: "You. Owe. Me." I sat there and waited for the ambulances to takwe them away and answered several questions for an hour before they released me. One of their elder brothers actually approached me and shook my hand, thanking me for it.

Long story short, believe me, people like us end up either better than the rest at the end, or we don't make it there at all. Why? Because those of ua who aren't astrong enough either kill themselves or others. Trust me, I came within an inch of corrupting my own mind with thoughts of sweet revenge against society, but I pulled myself up. Don't do what I did. You know you're going the wrong way when you unconciously think you're invincible and better than everyone else. And if people think you're weird because of two different weyes colours, then their comfort zone is far too small for my liking...

Wait until I get enough cash. Blood Red Dreadlocks and Blood Red Contacts with slited pupils for me 

If you want to talk to my privately, sendd me a PM. I'll give you my email address ^^


----------



## HakumeiN (Dec 22, 2006)

Specula said:


> Well, that's an interesting turn of events... Believe me, I know EXACTLY what you went through at school, however, calling somone 'emo' because their parents died is actually kinda stupid. Unlike alot of kids these days; YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TO BE EMO, DAMMIT! However, I've never heard of an eye transplant before... Oh well. Anyway, as for those kids, let me tell you a couple of stories about what happened to me:
> 
> During school, I was harrased on a daily basis by a bunch of low lifes who didn't think much of giving anyone crap. That included mentally and physically retarded kids. Howerver, they liked me the most. Because they knew they could get a reaction out of me. When we finally graduated from year 6 I thought 'HUZZAH! I'm free!' and discretely found out where they were going and chose a different school. However, the only person I told besides my family and my only two friends I had back then which one I was going was my teacher, but I found out two weeks before I was going to start year seven that they had ALL switched to the school I had. Just to keep pissing me off. Sounds far fetched, but these guys were nothing but a wanna be gang. All of their 'homies' were at the school they had originally chosen, but they just couldn't get enough. Anyway, I'd bottled up all of my anger for the 7 years I'd known them and on one of the last days of the first tear of year 7, I popped the cork and snapped. I picked up a rock the size of my torso and at least my own weight and hurled it quit litterally 15 meters at this one guy who was part of the group and had almost blinded me 30 seconds before with a rock he pegged at my eye. Anyway, he was sprinting down the pavement, but the rock I launched hit him square in the back of the head. If I was to relate to anyone from an anime, it was Kyuubified Naruto. I went 'ape-shit' and proceeded to smash these five guys into the ground before everyone else at the buss stop tackled me and beat me to near death. Long story short, I left the school, and rumors started circulating that I was a 'spastic in a wheelchair who could throw a rock 15 meters with one hand' I met aall of them at various stages over the next half-decade or so, and al of them were accusing me of things like being a 'rapist' and all of these things they were getting from some delusional freak. However, just several months ago, I saw this group of guys, however, they had been beaten black and blue by a group and left for dead. No one else was around, so I went to check who it was and it was them. I smirked as one of them turned over and coughed up blood on my shoe, not knowing I was there and I said 'That's not happy to see me, is it?' All of them slowly looked at me and I could tell they were thinking 'we're stuffed.' I could have gotten my revenge there and then, however, I may or may not have been charged with murder or somesuch nonsence. The consequences were the last thing from my mind, so I pulled out my phone and called the emergency services, reporting what had happened. After I finished the call, I smiled at all of them and said three words very slowly: "You. Owe. Me." I sat there and waited for the ambulances to takwe them away and answered several questions for an hour before they released me. One of their elder brothers actually approached me and shook my hand, thanking me for it.
> 
> ...



Well I think they thought I was emo since my eye was all bloody and I was wearing an eyepatch. Plus I coincidentally was wearing a black T-shirt with black jeans and a black shirt that said 'Darkness will reign!'. Lol it was a very funny sight; and surprisingly none of my friends left me and they along with my 2 girlfriends supported me the whole way. (I feel like the luckiest guy in the world right now! I can die happy, not that I want to.....) Anyways Sayonara!



Anonymous Announcement: To all you RPG fans out there, click on the link to watch a totally cool video:  30?


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 22, 2006)

I know this might come off a bit rude, but please keep all personal affairs in PMs


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 22, 2006)

Specula said:


> Well, that's an interesting turn of events... Believe me, I know EXACTLY what you went through at school, however, calling somone 'emo' because their parents died is actually kinda stupid. Unlike alot of kids these days; YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TO BE EMO, DAMMIT! However, I've never heard of an eye transplant before... Oh well. Anyway, as for those kids, let me tell you a couple of stories about what happened to me:
> 
> During school, I was harrased on a daily basis by a bunch of low lifes who didn't think much of giving anyone crap. That included mentally and physically retarded kids. Howerver, they liked me the most. Because they knew they could get a reaction out of me. When we finally graduated from year 6 I thought 'HUZZAH! I'm free!' and discretely found out where they were going and chose a different school. However, the only person I told besides my family and my only two friends I had back then which one I was going was my teacher, but I found out two weeks before I was going to start year seven that they had ALL switched to the school I had. Just to keep pissing me off. Sounds far fetched, but these guys were nothing but a wanna be gang. All of their 'homies' were at the school they had originally chosen, but they just couldn't get enough. Anyway, I'd bottled up all of my anger for the 7 years I'd known them and on one of the last days of the first tear of year 7, I popped the cork and snapped. I picked up a rock the size of my torso and at least my own weight and hurled it quit litterally 15 meters at this one guy who was part of the group and had almost blinded me 30 seconds before with a rock he pegged at my eye. Anyway, he was sprinting down the pavement, but the rock I launched hit him square in the back of the head. If I was to relate to anyone from an anime, it was Kyuubified Naruto. I went 'ape-shit' and proceeded to smash these five guys into the ground before everyone else at the buss stop tackled me and beat me to near death. Long story short, I left the school, and rumors started circulating that I was a 'spastic in a wheelchair who could throw a rock 15 meters with one hand' I met aall of them at various stages over the next half-decade or so, and al of them were accusing me of things like being a 'rapist' and all of these things they were getting from some delusional freak. However, just several months ago, I saw this group of guys, however, they had been beaten black and blue by a group and left for dead. No one else was around, so I went to check who it was and it was them. I smirked as one of them turned over and coughed up blood on my shoe, not knowing I was there and I said 'That's not happy to see me, is it?' All of them slowly looked at me and I could tell they were thinking 'we're stuffed.' I could have gotten my revenge there and then, however, I may or may not have been charged with murder or somesuch nonsence. The consequences were the last thing from my mind, so I pulled out my phone and called the emergency services, reporting what had happened. After I finished the call, I smiled at all of them and said three words very slowly: "You. Owe. Me." I sat there and waited for the ambulances to takwe them away and answered several questions for an hour before they released me. One of their elder brothers actually approached me and shook my hand, thanking me for it.
> 
> ...



spec man i would have let my itachi side out n here wut i would have done if i seen them there almost dead "Hmmm it seems u  guys lack strength n ur existance is troublesome i will now end it" chaos pulls out his old trusty switch blade with plastic gloves. "this wont hurt a bit" bloodshed chaos cracks a smile "okay ive had my fun time to let my realself break down hahahaha" fades into the shadow........that wut my other personality would have done i h8 my 3 personalities  i kno i should b locked up 4 my deep dark thoughts probly if push far enough i would snap n do much worse than u have done well thats kife that y i live like shikamaru n just look at the clouds


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Dec 22, 2006)

Specula said:


> Well, that's an interesting turn of events... Believe me, I know EXACTLY what you went through at school, however, calling somone 'emo' because their parents died is actually kinda stupid. Unlike alot of kids these days; YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TO BE EMO, DAMMIT! However, I've never heard of an eye transplant before... Oh well. Anyway, as for those kids, let me tell you a couple of stories about what happened to me:
> 
> During school, I was harrased on a daily basis by a bunch of low lifes who didn't think much of giving anyone crap. That included mentally and physically retarded kids. Howerver, they liked me the most. Because they knew they could get a reaction out of me. When we finally graduated from year 6 I thought 'HUZZAH! I'm free!' and discretely found out where they were going and chose a different school. However, the only person I told besides my family and my only two friends I had back then which one I was going was my teacher, but I found out two weeks before I was going to start year seven that they had ALL switched to the school I had. Just to keep pissing me off. Sounds far fetched, but these guys were nothing but a wanna be gang. All of their 'homies' were at the school they had originally chosen, but they just couldn't get enough. Anyway, I'd bottled up all of my anger for the 7 years I'd known them and on one of the last days of the first tear of year 7, I popped the cork and snapped. I picked up a rock the size of my torso and at least my own weight and hurled it quit litterally 15 meters at this one guy who was part of the group and had almost blinded me 30 seconds before with a rock he pegged at my eye. Anyway, he was sprinting down the pavement, but the rock I launched hit him square in the back of the head. If I was to relate to anyone from an anime, it was Kyuubified Naruto. I went 'ape-shit' and proceeded to smash these five guys into the ground before everyone else at the buss stop tackled me and beat me to near death. Long story short, I left the school, and rumors started circulating that I was a 'spastic in a wheelchair who could throw a rock 15 meters with one hand' I met aall of them at various stages over the next half-decade or so, and al of them were accusing me of things like being a 'rapist' and all of these things they were getting from some delusional freak. However, just several months ago, I saw this group of guys, however, they had been beaten black and blue by a group and left for dead. No one else was around, so I went to check who it was and it was them. I smirked as one of them turned over and coughed up blood on my shoe, not knowing I was there and I said 'That's not happy to see me, is it?' All of them slowly looked at me and I could tell they were thinking 'we're stuffed.' I could have gotten my revenge there and then, however, I may or may not have been charged with murder or somesuch nonsence. The consequences were the last thing from my mind, so I pulled out my phone and called the emergency services, reporting what had happened. After I finished the call, I smiled at all of them and said three words very slowly: "You. Owe. Me." I sat there and waited for the ambulances to takwe them away and answered several questions for an hour before they released me. One of their elder brothers actually approached me and shook my hand, thanking me for it.
> 
> ...




I agree with you Specula. While my parents have not died I can sympathize with being picked on at school and other bad things. In my opinion 95+ % of the human race is just a waste of space. There stupidity and arrogance will only end up causing problems and ruining the world. They have already begun to ruin the world anyway. I know this may sound harsh, but after some of the things I have seen...

I often entertain dark thoughts, but I believe that we (people who (often) entertain dark thoughts) should not let them control us.

Specula-san, I also have two questions.

1) Where can I get custom contacts?

and 2) When will the next chapter of Two Worlds, Two Ninja be ready for me to beta?

I'm fed up with the human race
What a f**king disgrace...

Any ideas for the song I am trying to write?

Sorry for not posting much. I am finally on Holiday Break!
 

​Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## HakumeiN (Dec 22, 2006)

Kyuubinoyoko9 said:


> I agree with you Specula. While my parents have not died I can sympathize with being picked on at school and other bad things. In my opinion 95+ % of the human race is just a waste of space. There stupidity and arrogance will only end up causing problems and ruining the world. They have already begun to ruin the world anyway. I know this may sound harsh, but after some of the things I have seen...
> 
> I often entertain dark thoughts, but I believe that we (people who entertain dark thoughts) should not let them control us.
> 
> ...



Hey you're back! While I agree with you Kyuubinoyoko9-dono I am Christian so I believe that all of our sins will be forgiven if we believe in Christ and stay loyal to Kami-sama. Anyways Specula-dono, today I went to the mall with my friends to just hang out and stuff. So my friends asked me to take off the eyepatch and I saw 10 people staring at me in shock(remember I'm still blind in my mom's eye). Plus one guy even paid me 20 dollars for letting him see such a cool sight. All in all I made 20 bucks just for getting an eye transplant. Hehehe... Sayonara!


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Dec 23, 2006)

HakumeiN said:


> Hey you're back! While I agree with you Kyuubinoyoko9-dono I am Christian so I believe that all of our sins will be forgiven if we believe in Christ and stay loyal to Kami-sama. Anyways Specula-dono, today I went to the mall with my friends to just hang out and stuff. So my friends asked me to take off the eyepatch and I saw 10 people staring at me in shock(remember I'm still blind in my mom's eye). Plus one guy even paid me 20 dollars for letting him see such a cool sight. All in all I made 20 bucks just for getting an eye transplant. Hehehe... Sayonara!




That is odd. Althogh 20 easy bucks is nice, it can never replace what has been lost.

Reminds me of a time at the mall. I was dressed in black and came out of a store holding a katana I bought and some guy with his little daughter saw me and was afraid that I would kill his little daughter, so he offered me his wallet, even before I made any threatening moves. When I got home I laughed my head off.

Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## Taya (Dec 23, 2006)

hontou?? really?
thats amusing...
though i had a friend that walked into a shopping center with a weapon...(he stopped taking his meds) got in real trouble...it turned out to be a water gun...
-_-lll


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Dec 23, 2006)

Taya said:


> hontou?? really?
> thats amusing...
> though i had a friend that walked into a shopping center with a weapon...(he stopped taking his meds) got in real trouble...it turned out to be a water gun...
> -_-lll



Crazy

Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Dec 24, 2006)

Tomorrow is Christmas!

Specula-san, please post soon.

 

​
Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## Specula (Dec 25, 2006)

I will, sorry for the lack of chapters, to tell you the truth I was stuck on this one evil character's name who I just for the life of me COULD NOT remeber. I couldn't keep writing without it, but I''ll try and have it up asap. Have a merry christmas and Winter Veil everyone!


----------



## HakumeiN (Dec 25, 2006)

Hey guys! Sorry I haven't been on in awhile. RIght now I'm typing from an airport in Singapore since I'm visiting family and right now it is December 26 at 2;00 A.M.. My session will be over in a minute ja na!


----------



## Juggernaut1985 (Dec 25, 2006)

I wish you hadn't stopped Rubies & Sapphires Book 2: Onyx & Citrine. I really wanted to see where that story was going.


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Dec 26, 2006)

Juggernaut1985 said:


> I wish you hadn't stopped Rubies & Sapphires Book 2: Onyx & Citrine. I really wanted to see where that story was going.



Unforturtonatly, bad or undesired things happen - that is the way the world works.

I am almost at 100 posts. Yay !

Ja Na, 
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## Specula (Dec 28, 2006)

Well, this chapter comming up for TW, TN is going to be a fairly long one because there's quite a bit I want to get covered in it.

Anyway, anyone but me play WoW? If so and you by some chance happen to be on the Bloodscalp Server, you can contact me on either the horde or alliance. Horde, I'm Jagganath, Alliance I'm Specula.

Sorry for keeping everyone waiting so long, I'm trying to enjoy my only week a year off work, so less fic writing.


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Dec 28, 2006)

Specula said:


> Well, this chapter comming up for TW, TN is going to be a fairly long one because there's quite a bit I want to get covered in it.
> 
> Anyway, anyone but me play WoW? If so and you by some chance happen to be on the Bloodscalp Server, you can contact me on either the horde or alliance. Horde, I'm Jagganath, Alliance I'm Specula.
> 
> Sorry for keeping everyone waiting so long, I'm trying to enjoy my only week a year off work, so less fic writing.



That is good to hear. I look for the chapter in my inbox soon, so I can beta it.

Anyway I am scared for life. My eyes! I was looking at Naruto fanart and saw a pic with Jiraiya butt-raping Orochimarou. Shudders

This is my 100th Post!

Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## Taya (Dec 30, 2006)

congrates. 
you say a pic of jiraiya butt-raping orochimaru?? omg...
gimme the link!! i need a scare, i'm bored and too arrogant lately...

i got a question...they say that criminals are influenced at a young age, but whats to say that its not something to do with the person itself?
sorry for going all philosophical but its been bugging me.
i've got a friend who is a good person but has really big urges to take things.


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 30, 2006)

yo spec give me a link to the ff ur writeing cuz i read like 2 of ur ff like the narutoxkuneai 1s but i like ur writing ur like crack ur adddictive lmao


----------



## Specula (Dec 30, 2006)

lilchaos(2nd_itachi) said:


> yo serac give me a link to the ff ur writeing cuz i read like 2 of ur ff like the narutoxkuneai 1s but i like ur writing ur like crack ur adddictive lmao



Um..... Ok? I don't know who you're addrressing, and I found it extremely difficult to read. All I got was serac narutoxkurenai and crack...

Well, I'll leave this post alone for now if only because I don't know what to make of it... 

Is it really that hard to use even remotely proper English instead of 1337 speak? It reallly gets annoying sometimes...


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 30, 2006)

my bad i was talking to like five or six ppl at the moment i posted meant 2 say specula can i have a link to the page of the ff your writing


----------



## Specula (Dec 30, 2006)

Ah ok, np. 



That's my profile of FF. Have fun!


----------



## Specula (Jan 1, 2007)

Finally! It's done! The latests chapter is in KNY9's inbox waiting to be beta'd.

Have a great new year everyone, and again, sorry for the wait.

And as for the dark thoughts thing, don't get me started. Don't even GO there. The law prevents me from encating my dark thoughts, that and it;'s more fun pointing out how they're so vain, hypocritical andd full of crap that I don't need to. It's so easy it's not even funny to chew people out and make them look like idiots.

Anywho, I digress. Enjoy the new year everyone! I hope to see people who play on Bloodscalp in the Outlands, because I'll be there...

Mmmmm... Nether Dragon....


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Jan 1, 2007)

Specula said:


> Finally! It's done! The latests chapter is in KNY9's inbox waiting to be beta'd.
> 
> Have a great new year everyone, and again, sorry for the wait.
> 
> ...




I'll get the chapter beta-d asap.

As for dark thoughts; I can't carry them out, the law prevents me. I've given up all hope for 99% of humanity.

Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## shendaime (Jan 1, 2007)

Specula-sama i cant bealive you dicontinued all thos fic's   but oh well good luck with everything else


----------



## Taya (Jan 3, 2007)

is the game "tales of symphonia" any good?


----------



## HudanTatshi (Jan 3, 2007)

totally random shit^^^^^^ but yea i liked it lmao


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Jan 3, 2007)

Taya said:


> is the game "tales of symphonia" any good?



I don't know, I've never played it. What is it played on? 

And sorry, I can't remember the link you asked me for.

Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## narf72 (Jan 5, 2007)

specula i saw you may do a self insert on your acoount at ff.net can you give some info


----------



## Taya (Jan 6, 2007)

Kyuubinoyoko9 said:


> I don't know, I've never played it. What is it played on?
> 
> And sorry, I can't remember the link you asked me for.
> 
> ...



i think its on PS2.
don't worry about the link to the picture.
i don't need it anymore. found something better
^^


----------



## HakumeiN (Jan 7, 2007)

Yo! This is HakumeiN here reporting from Singapore airport with some great news! I'M COMING HOME!!!!!!! I just have to go thru a 16-hour flight and a 1 hour stop in Japan in the middle. I got some great inspiration for my fics. Yo Dracula!(Specula) Have you gotten a girlfriend yet? Lol anyways, sayonara!


----------



## Taya (Jan 7, 2007)

hoi hoi people!!!
i just heard!!! the fillers are going to stop in january or febuary!!
the plot line is going to continue!
so happy.


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Jan 7, 2007)

HakumeiN said:


> Yo! This is HakumeiN here reporting from Singapore airport with some great news! I'M COMING HOME!!!!!!! I just have to go thru a 16-hour flight and a 1 hour stop in Japan in the middle. I got some great inspiration for my fics. Yo Dracula!(Specula) Have you gotten a girlfriend yet? Lol anyways, sayonara!



That is good to hear. Does this mean that you will be posting more often?

Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Jan 7, 2007)

Taya said:


> hoi hoi people!!!
> i just heard!!! the fillers are going to stop in january or febuary!!
> the plot line is going to continue!
> so happy.



I've heard that to. I hope it is true, because the fillers suck. What episode have you seen up to?

 End of fillers! ​
Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## HudanTatshi (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah it looks like january 11th naruto will have a filler episode that will be staring the sand trio gaara fangirls get ready lol


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Jan 7, 2007)

Chaotic_Deserter said:


> yeah it looks like january 11th naruto will have a filler episode that will be staring the sand trio gaara fangirls get ready lol



That is going to be awesome. Gaara, the kazekage. Gotta go order more Japanese Naruto dvds.

Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## Taya (Jan 8, 2007)

Kyuubinoyoko9 said:


> I've heard that to. I hope it is true, because the fillers suck. What episode have you seen up to?
> 
> End of fillers! ​
> Ja Na,
> Kyuubinoyoko9​



i can't remember what episode i got up to. i was so bored of fillers that i stopped watching...
did anyone know that ninja's had an element that goes with them??
like sasuke is lightning and fire while naruto is wind...


----------



## HakumeiN (Jan 8, 2007)

Taya said:


> i can't remember what episode i got up to. i was so bored of fillers that i stopped watching...
> did anyone know that ninja's had an element that goes with them??
> like sasuke is lighting and fire while naruto is wind...



Yo I'm back!!!!!!!! Hm Taya, to use the Rasengan do you need a wind affinity? Since the Rasengan is a ball of wind. Anyways, Sayonara!


----------



## Taya (Jan 9, 2007)

HakumeiN said:


> Yo I'm back!!!!!!!! Hm Taya, to use the Rasengan do you need a wind affinity? Since the Rasengan is a ball of wind. Anyways, Sayonara!



yea, i kinda figured he was because of the rasengan.
sasuke has the chidori which is lightning.


----------



## Taya (Jan 10, 2007)

lolz, not yet?
is it until he develops it further?


----------



## Taya (Jan 12, 2007)

kk. thanks anyway.


----------



## HakumeiN (Jan 14, 2007)

NANI!!!!! Specula-dono! You let someone adopt your fic 'Rubies & Sapphires Book 1'?


----------



## Specula (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah, I was going to annonce it in the next chapter of TW, TN, but seems you beat me to the punch.

Lord Purity is the pen name of the guy I've given permission to continue the story. Not only Book 1, but Book 2 as well.


----------



## HakumeiN (Jan 15, 2007)

Hm...... are you sure he's up to the job? He seems to make many spelling and grammar mistakes......


----------



## Specula (Jan 15, 2007)

Frankly, I think he's better than everyone, even his critics, because unlike every single other person, he has the guts to give it a go. As such, I don't thihnk you can really doubt him, Hakumein...


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 16, 2007)

Specula i loved the four works you wrote the narutoxkurenai fan fic was very good and the bijju series was amazing i was realy taken aback at your leaving them incompleat ... i wish you would continue the seires (both of them) and look forward to reading all of your fan fics in the future

PS keep up the good work
PSS do you know where he is contuinuing to storrys i realy want to read his continued versions
PSSS i hope your other works are as good as the ones mentioned above


----------



## HakumeiN (Jan 16, 2007)

Specula said:


> Frankly, I think he's better than everyone, even his critics, because unlike every single other person, he has the guts to give it a go. As such, I don't thihnk you can really doubt him, Hakumein...



*sigh* Fine Specula-dono, if that's the way you want it..... although I prefer that you got someone with more experience, I guess I'll comply. We will see the consequences of your choice, whether good or bad.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 17, 2007)

when will you be continuing the Return of the Bijuu? i want to find out what happens!!! lol oh spec you inspired me to wright my own narutoxanko story

This
link above(duhhh)

i only finished the intro (dont want to wright it if ppl dont even read it) if the ppl that come on here could give me some CONSTRUCTIVE critisisem i would be very thankful

peace


----------



## Taya (Jan 19, 2007)

fillers ends between 11th or 15th of Febuary.


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Jan 19, 2007)

Taya said:


> fillers ends between 11th or 15th of Febuary.



Cool. Thanks for telling me.

Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## Taya (Jan 19, 2007)

no problem. 

i'd like to know how long can someone go without sleep?


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Jan 19, 2007)

Taya said:


> no problem.
> 
> i'd like to know how long can someone go without sleep?



Good question. I wonder that / this too.

Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 20, 2007)

DAMN IT god damed desease let specula go i will cure all desease to read the end of R&S and ROTB thoughs were my two favorite specula fanfics and they inspired me to write my own


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 20, 2007)

holy shit dude vision i just finished your second part of narukure fan fic... that is the most personal struggle i have ever seen in a fan fic omg i dont want to spoil it for everyone but jesus crist how could you do that... any way it was good... if a little depressing...


----------



## Specula (Jan 21, 2007)

Good news everyone!

I seem to have enough energy to spend about a quater of eaxch day in front of my computer. I don't mean 6 hours straight, I mean about 2 hours with about 2 hours of sleep between the breaks. I spend on average 2 hours a day updating my fics.

Yes, Fics. I have more than one, but it's unlikely most of them will ever be published. I'm working on a self insertion fic into the world of Naruto as welll as a self personality inserion into the Sonic X anime world from the Sonic Adventure 2: Battle part.

That and I'm finishing off the final fight scene for the latest TW, TN chapter.

Balancing that with WoW and several other things, it's pretty hectic considering I have Glandular Fever.

Well, I'll give an update here when I finish the chapter.


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Jan 21, 2007)

Specula said:


> Good news everyone!
> 
> I seem to have enough energy to spend about a quater of eaxch day in front of my computer. I don't mean 6 hours straight, I mean about 2 hours with about 2 hours of sleep between the breaks. I spend on average 2 hours a day updating my fics.
> 
> ...



Good to hear.

Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## Specula (Jan 22, 2007)

Well, I got the results of the blood tests back. It's good and bad news in a way. 

1: I don't have glandular fever. If anything, I'm completely, or almost completely immune to glandular fever due to the frequent resurgences of it. Bad news: It's an unknown viral infection. And despite the fact it should be impossible, there's a chance it could be HIV.

I'll keep people updated. Take care.


----------



## Specula (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, the latest chapter is ready and it's in your inbox KYN9.

Just a warning, I've changed my FF pen name from Specula to Synica. Still me, just a name change.


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Jan 23, 2007)

Specula said:


> Well, the latest chapter is ready and it's in your inbox KYN9.
> 
> Just a warning, I've changed my FF pen name from Specula to Synica. Still me, just a name change.



Well that's good to hear. Hope you don't have aids. That would cause major problems. Anyway, I hope to have the chapter back to you in a day or two. Life has been hectic, between school and feeling sick. On the good news I get to go to the Katsucon soon!

Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## HakumeiN (Jan 23, 2007)

Hehe... good to hear.... so I trust you're back and running?


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Jan 25, 2007)

I hope to have the latest chapter to you by tomorrow. Sorry about the slight delay, but real life has been calling.

Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## Rob15 (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh hey I might be new here but well this is a message for Specula obviously, but this is a message I sent at the beginning of the month.  I was so busy I forgot to try and ask you if you got it so here it is even though it might be kind of lengthy, I would truly appreciate an answer.  Also on top of that I wanted to add that I am one hundred percent sure I wont be posting anything on a regular basis till june, but youll understand after reading the following.:

Hey, I just found out about, and recently read both your Tail of Two Bijuu and Return of the Bijuu.  I personally thought you did an excellent job, one of my favorites so far, and I think it was quite ridiculous how many of your readers acted and spoke about your hard work during the making.  Personally I’ve been writing stories since I could write but I’ve usually kept them to myself or with close friend and just read plenty of great stories, manga, and fan fiction.  But I was wondering if you would mind me asking permission to take a shot at continuing your story.  Also if you are worrying about your story being trashed by someone who can't write, believe me I’m more critical of my work than some of my AP teachers, so no need worrying there.  As I have limited time this year with my busy schedule I would probably be outlining, at least I’m thinking twenty chapters from here as an indefinite ending to the fic along with some other stories I’ve been outlining.  Therefore I promise to do great justice to any continuation I may come up wit as it will probably be a couple of months before I post anything.  Also I would make sure to give you full credit for all the hard work you put in, at both the beginning and end of each of my chapters.  As a fellow writer I fully understand how you would not like the idea of someone stealing one of your creations for themselves, and as a previous student of one of the most hell bent English teacher anyone could hope to avoid having plagiarism in all sense of the word has been seared into the area at the back of my brain.  Amazingly enough she was extremely nice, just wanted to squeeze all the potential out of us in my sophomore year as possible even at the cost of some people actually losing it.  Which I won’t talk about as two of my closest friends needed to leave school for a few days after our first fifteen page paper was handed back.  Also once I actually have my info page set up I’ll send you a link when the first continuation page is up if you’d like.  But that’s enough of that, I would appreciate it if I could do this and if you agree that would be great but I understand if you don’t want to keep letting people undertake this privilege.

P.S. Sorry for the long rant but I wanted to make sure I presented my case thoroughly enough for my own liking, and yah I’m extremely detailed in all aspects of my educational career as well as some parts of my personal life, such as writing, but no I am not one of those annoying, nauseatingly talkative people as it would seem I am here.  Well thank you for reading this and considering it as I would love to put my two cents into this story.  Also if you would like to send me what you were thinking of doing as your goodbye letter implied, I would also appreciate any ideas you had.

Thank you


----------



## HakumeiN (Jan 25, 2007)

Rob15 said:


> Oh hey I might be new here but well this is a message for Specula obviously, but this is a message I sent at the beginning of the month.  I was so busy I forgot to try and ask you if you got it so here it is even though it might be kind of lengthy, I would truly appreciate an answer.  Also on top of that I wanted to add that I am one hundred percent sure I wont be posting anything on a regular basis till june, but youll understand after reading the following.:
> 
> Hey, I just found out about, and recently read both your Tail of Two Bijuu and Return of the Bijuu.  I personally thought you did an excellent job, one of my favorites so far, and I think it was quite ridiculous how many of your readers acted and spoke about your hard work during the making.  Personally I?ve been writing stories since I could write but I?ve usually kept them to myself or with close friend and just read plenty of great stories, manga, and fan fiction.  But I was wondering if you would mind me asking permission to take a shot at continuing your story.  Also if you are worrying about your story being trashed by someone who can't write, believe me I?m more critical of my work than some of my AP teachers, so no need worrying there.  As I have limited time this year with my busy schedule I would probably be outlining, at least I?m thinking twenty chapters from here as an indefinite ending to the fic along with some other stories I?ve been outlining.  Therefore I promise to do great justice to any continuation I may come up wit as it will probably be a couple of months before I post anything.  Also I would make sure to give you full credit for all the hard work you put in, at both the beginning and end of each of my chapters.  As a fellow writer I fully understand how you would not like the idea of someone stealing one of your creations for themselves, and as a previous student of one of the most hell bent English teacher anyone could hope to avoid having plagiarism in all sense of the word has been seared into the area at the back of my brain.  Amazingly enough she was extremely nice, just wanted to squeeze all the potential out of us in my sophomore year as possible even at the cost of some people actually losing it.  Which I won?t talk about as two of my closest friends needed to leave school for a few days after our first fifteen page paper was handed back.  Also once I actually have my info page set up I?ll send you a link when the first continuation page is up if you?d like.  But that?s enough of that, I would appreciate it if I could do this and if you agree that would be great but I understand if you don?t want to keep letting people undertake this privilege.
> 
> ...



Wow... you seem pretty experienced and you have good grammar too.... I think Synica-dono will let you take on this challenge...


----------



## Taya (Jan 26, 2007)

you sound really determined to continue the story.
well, i'd like to see how you go with it so far.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey Synica, i just read your Living behind a Mask and that was fantastic.  Could you list all of your NaruxFemale kyuubi, please?


----------



## Specula (Jan 27, 2007)

Wha? Why haven't I been reciving alerts?

Anywho, I've sorted out most of the stuff with Rob15. He's going to continue it. I'm just trying to remeber exactly where I wanted the next chapter to go... And failing miserably. Also, thank you soooooo much for that pic Gaara of the Desert, that pic just made me drool. Anywho, my only new year's resolution is to reply to every reveiw possible with some sort of intelligable answer. Naturally, ones that just say 'update!' or something of that nature won't be responded to, because you kind of can't... 'Ok' is really about all you can say to that. PMs are included in this as well.

Can't remember the last time I made a new years resolution... Was at least 5 years ago now... 

Anywho, just waiting on the chapter KYN9's is proof reading and I'll slam it up on Fanfiction. That reminds me, I've kind of neglected my Media Miner account...

Anywho, enjoy yourselves people.

Just a request, you don't have to follow it, but can you drop the -San and -Dono titles? It kinda makes me feel like I'm some kind of old man or an almighty ruler of the omniverse or something... I'm not... At least, not yet. *insert evil manical tyrant laugh here*

Spec, Specula, or Synica is fine ladies and gents.

EDIT: Garra of the Desert, by all of my KyuuxNaru, do you mean my fics? Or the ones I know of? Naturally, LBaM is the only NaruxKyuu one I've ever done. There are some others out there. I believe I have most of the longer ones on my fav list. However, after going back and looking at all the ones that fall under the NaruxKyuu catagory, the numbers have exploded from less than a quarter of a page to 8 pages since I last checked. It may have been my fic has inspired people or I missed something monumental that happened in that part of the fandom, I don't know. The fact is, it's made me rather happy in the pants to see this. NaruxFemKyuu needs more love, and it seems that the pairing is finally getting that. Without giving too much of my self insertion fic away, part of me wants to do something simmilar, while another wants me to choose a Konoha female to pair with... Decisions, decisions, decisions...


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 27, 2007)

i got that pic from gaara of the desert also... i stared at it for 10 min i didnt delete it from my IB and i dont think i ever will lol. if that was based off of living behind a mask maby i should give it another shot... (i think im up to chunin exams but got forced off of computer for a week...) it was kind of disterbing seeing what an evil influence sasuke was on him lol naruto was better without freinds... poor naruto cant do anything right with fans around him

anyways i hope Rob15 dose as good a job as you i realy cant wait to see where the story is headed


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Jan 27, 2007)

Specula said:


> Wha? Why haven't I been reciving alerts?
> 
> Anywho, I've sorted out most of the stuff with Rob15. He's going to continue it. I'm just trying to remeber exactly where I wanted the next chapter to go... And failing miserably. Also, thank you soooooo much for that pic Gaara of the Desert, that pic just made me drool. Anywho, my only new year's resolution is to reply to every reveiw possible with some sort of intelligable answer. Naturally, ones that just say 'update!' or something of that nature won't be responded to, because you kind of can't... 'Ok' is really about all you can say to that. PMs are included in this as well.
> 
> ...



Yo, I sent the chapter to you just now. It is beta-d and all ready to go. Sorry for the slight delay, but I had to write a 12 page paper.

What story is Rob15 continuing??

Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## HakumeiN (Jan 27, 2007)

Specula said:


> Wha? Why haven't I been reciving alerts?
> 
> Anywho, I've sorted out most of the stuff with Rob15. He's going to continue it. I'm just trying to remeber exactly where I wanted the next chapter to go... And failing miserably. Also, thank you soooooo much for that pic Gaara of the Desert, that pic just made me drool. Anywho, my only new year's resolution is to reply to every reveiw possible with some sort of intelligable answer. Naturally, ones that just say 'update!' or something of that nature won't be responded to, because you kind of can't... 'Ok' is really about all you can say to that. PMs are included in this as well.
> 
> ...



Synica-dono! I request the use of some of your jinchuuriki OC's, please!


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 27, 2007)

just finished reading LBaM it was very good! and all i needed to do to compleat the story was to look at that picture Gotd sent me lol.


----------



## HakumeiN (Jan 28, 2007)

This kinda random, but I just found out that Hakumei means evil fate.....


----------



## Specula (Jan 28, 2007)

HakumeiN said:


> Synica-dono! I request the use of some of your jinchuuriki OC's, please!



Sorry for the late reply, but my internet connection decided to act up and I had to do a manual reset, which is hard when you forget the PW to your router configuration...

Anyway, HakumeiN, if you want to borrow some Jinchurikii for your fics, go for it, just say 'these were created by Synica' annd whatnot. Go for it! You can do eet! /Waterboy


----------



## HakumeiN (Jan 29, 2007)

Specula said:


> Sorry for the late reply, but my internet connection decided to act up and I had to do a manual reset, which is hard when you forget the PW to your router configuration...
> 
> Anyway, HakumeiN, if you want to borrow some Jinchurikii for your fics, go for it, just say 'these were created by Synica' annd whatnot. Go for it! You can do eet! /Waterboy



Thank you... but can you plase tell me the 9 bijuu and what jinchuurikis they have in your fics? Just give me like 3 or 4, arigato!


----------



## Specula (Jan 29, 2007)

HakumeiN said:


> Thank you... but can you plase tell me the 9 bijuu and what jinchuurikis they have in your fics? Just give me like 3 or 4, arigato!



Erm, in my ones there was only 5... The other four were assumed to be captured by Akatsuki.

The four were, Naruto... Self explanitory...

Yukiko; Nibi no Nekomata's container.

Hotaru; Shichibi no Suzaku's container.

Gaara... Self explaintory...

Sora; Rokubi no Raiju's container.


----------



## HudanTatshi (Jan 29, 2007)

yo spec after reading your narutox kurenai fic last year one of the 1st ffs i read and i just started writing mad ffs lately and my goal is to be as good as you with my fics but mine are more darker and bloodier on the flip side when i finally get to the start of the romance of my story i don't know how my fans will take it

edit: oh yeah my main fic i'm working on is in my sig and u're on my fav authors list in ff.net


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 29, 2007)

Eoph_dono said:


> just finished reading LBaM it was very good! and all i needed to do to compleat the story was to look at that picture Gotd sent me lol.


 
I'll send it to you.  You will love it.


----------



## Specula (Jan 29, 2007)

Chaotic_Deserter said:


> yo spec after reading your narutox kurenai fic last year one of the 1st ffs i read and i just started writing mad ffs lately and my goal is to be as good as you with my fics but mine are more darker and bloodier on the flip side when i finally get to the start of the romance of my story i don't know how my fans will take it
> 
> edit: oh yeah my main fic i'm working on is in my sig and u're on my fav authors list in ff.net



You want to be as good as me? That's flattering, really. I'll definately go and give your fic a look over and leave a reveiw.

As for the not knowing whether your fans will like the romance in a darker work of litrature, I really would suggest looking at my Living Behind a Mask fic. It blends the darker emotions with romance, and to tell you the truth, I'm actually really happy with the way it turned out. 

If you want, I might be able to look over chapters of your new fic before you release them and give you pointers on how to introduce it in a way that shouldn't alienate your fanbase. Naturally, there will always be the one tard baby who turns and says your work is crap, but in a sea of possibly hundreds of readers, who cares about one? That one will almost never provide any sort of reason as to why they suddenly think your work is crap, and even if they do, all you have to say is 'why?' or some variant and their closed minded argument will self destruct, quite litterally. Just don't lose your cool. 

There's a quote I found from a quest giving NPC today in WoW that I think is the most intelligent thing I've EVER seen in a video game: 

The stubbourn close their mind and convince themselves of one truth. The wise keep an open mind to the different possibilities leading to and stemming from the present. ~Amaan the Wise.

Take that to heart, believe me, I do and it works wonders... Most of the time anyway...


----------



## HudanTatshi (Jan 30, 2007)

thanks spec i meant like its dark in the killing and like almost no humor and that there are some moments where the chars aka the 8 tails jinchuuriki Hudan Tatshi when he threatens Sakura and then goes and walks with two girls Hinata and Harnia (his teammate) well as the romance part that will begin after the chunin exams in like 3-4 chaps for Naruto's romance with hinata. As for Tatshi's romance that will happen after the resue sasuke arc in my story and he will be with Tayuya.......he will have a way to get rid of the curse seal that happens to do something with his companion.


----------



## Specula (Jan 30, 2007)

Chaotic_Deserter said:


> thanks spec i meant like its dark in the killing and like almost no humor and that there are some moments where the chars aka the 8 tails jinchuuriki Hudan Tatshi when he threatens Sakura and then goes and walks with two girls Hinata and Harnia (his teammate) well as the romance part that will begin after the chunin exams in like 3-4 chaps for Naruto's romance with hinata. As for Tatshi's romance that will happen after the resue sasuke arc in my story and he will be with Tayuya.......he will have a way to get rid of the curse seal that happens to do something with his companion.



Believe me, it's possible. Hell, my fic had a sex scene WHILE Naruto, Sasuke and Kyuubi were demolishing Konoha. You shouldd have seen how cold bloodedly they killed Sakura right at the start of the invasion as the negotiations broke down. It's possible, just need to carefully think things through.


----------



## Specula (Jan 30, 2007)

Um... Taya... 217 has been out for like.... A fortnight.... And it's almost time for episode 219 to come out as well...


----------



## Taya (Jan 31, 2007)

omg! it has been???
i can't believe it!  T_T
i just found out! 
a week ago.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 31, 2007)

i think that you may be a little to happy... they are still fillers until the 15th


----------



## Taya (Feb 2, 2007)

yea, i know that. but you just gotta be excited when Gaara comes into the scene.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 2, 2007)

Gaara dose kick ass... but when the fillers end we will get to see gaara again 


 warning this will ruin it for you READ AT OWN RISK
*Spoiler*: __ 




even if he dose lose his demon... oh well life goes on


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Feb 2, 2007)

wow u have some pretty good stories specula im glad to have read them


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 2, 2007)

you do know that they are more then the first page lol. you have to read all the chapter's and there is no way you read them all in that short of a time


----------



## Specula (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm still not receiving email alerts, dammit!

Well, glad you liked them Narutofreak1000.

But if what Eoph_Dono says is trie, I REALLY suggest reading the rest of them.

Now, back to my new trio of secret fics as well as a bit of TW, TN.

Take care everyone.


----------



## HakumeiN (Feb 3, 2007)

Specula said:


> I'm still not receiving email alerts, dammit!
> 
> Well, glad you liked them Narutofreak1000.
> 
> ...



Damn... everyone's making new fics and I got my whole story planned out but I'm too lazy.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 3, 2007)

Ha... I have so many fan fics planned out i can barley keep one of them going before jumping into another! god i even have one about a demon cult who worships Naruto (Narutoxall cult members)... shouldnt have said that... dont steal my idea!


----------



## Taya (Feb 4, 2007)

i know there are naruto crossovers everywhere, but could i have some suggestions to which are the best to read?
obviously none with yaoi or slash please.


----------



## Specula (Feb 4, 2007)

Taya said:


> i know there are naruto crossovers everywhere, but could i have some suggestions to which are the best to read?
> obviously none with yaoi or slash please.



WHAAAAAAAAAAAT!?!?

You're a girl and you DON'T like Yaoi or Slash? WTF? The world's coming to an end! I thought non Yaoi fangirls were an extinct breed!

It's kind of like that guy I heard make a new years resolution to jack off less because it made him late to work... WTF...

What's more, you live in the same remote corner of the wolrd as me? East or West Coast, if you don't mind me asking? And if it's East, I'll take an educated guess and say Melbourne... Everyone from Aus is from there these days... If you're a Queenslander, expect several cals of 'four!' as I smack some Cane Toads in your general direction with my dad's driving clubs. And if you're a Sydneysider, then Huzzah!

As for cross overs, the only one I would sugest is General Grevious's Legend of Uzumaki Naruto series. It's a Naruto x ? female, either Sakura or another female from Azeroth. Yes, it's a Naruto x WoW crossover fic, and a DAMN fine one at that.

Looking back over this post, in WoW termanology, I lol'ed. XD


----------



## HakumeiN (Feb 4, 2007)

Specula said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAT!?!?
> 
> You're a girl and you DON'T like Yaoi or Slash? WTF? The world's coming to an end! I thought non Yaoi fangirls were an extinct breed!
> 
> ...



Oh yah, that fic is sweet. Although, lately all it's been doing is copying the amnga with the Gaara Retrieval arc. Technically, isn't the story during the Warcraft games and not WoW? But it was kind of weird that the organization the Scarlet Crusade is really close to the expansion pack Burning Crusade...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 4, 2007)

HakumeiN said:


> Damn... everyone's making new fics and I got my whole story planned out but I'm too lazy.



I'm about to finish mine


----------



## Taya (Feb 5, 2007)

Specula said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAT!?!?
> 
> You're a girl and you DON'T like Yaoi or Slash? WTF? The world's coming to an end! I thought non Yaoi fangirls were an extinct breed!
> 
> ...



Nope, we're not an extinct breed, just really really rare. lolz.

Heh heh, I've got heaps of friends that like yaoi and slash! But ever time I start talking about good, NORMAL fan fics they ask if its yaoi....-_-lll so annoying. 

Hey! I made a New Years resolution too. I'm gonna work harder! But what do you mean as in jack off? I hope nothing bad...

I'm a sydneysider. Always have been and very proud of it! I love the fact that Kinokuniya is so close!!! ^^
Hmmm...i don't know what WoW is but I'll check out the fic.

Well, if anyone else has anymore good ones then please please PLEASE share.
Some of them really suck.


----------



## Specula (Feb 5, 2007)

Taya said:


> Nope, we're not an extinct breed, just really really rare. lolz.
> 
> Heh heh, I've got heaps of friends that like yaoi and slash! But ever time I start talking about good, NORMAL fan fics they ask if its yaoi....-_-lll so annoying.
> 
> ...



Alright! I have a fan in the same city I'm in! Where abouts? North, Northern Beaches, North West, West, Inner West, East, CBD or South?

Anyway, WoW stands for World of Warcraft.

Jack off... Means to pleasure yourself... A guy I indirectly know does a 28 hour work week instead of the 40 hour work week he's supposed to do because he was too busy spanking his monkey...


----------



## Taya (Feb 5, 2007)

Specula said:


> Alright! I have a fan in the same city I'm in! Where abouts? North, Northern Beaches, North West, West, Inner West, East, CBD or South?
> 
> Anyway, WoW stands for World of Warcraft.
> 
> Jack off... Means to pleasure yourself... A guy I indirectly know does a 28 hour work week instead of the 40 hour work week he's supposed to do because he was too busy spanking his monkey...



In the west, an hour away from the city. 
Warcraft?? Man, its been so long since I've played that...
I have to buy that game.

*coughs* Interesting...very interesting way of saying it. I thought it was meant he was just wasting time... Never thought it would be that... *blushes* I don't think I even what to know...

Umm...I think I'm gonna shut my trap now.


----------



## HakumeiN (Feb 6, 2007)

You know, it just occured to me... Bleach fillers are better and shorter than Naruto fillers....


----------



## Specula (Feb 7, 2007)

HakumeiN said:


> You know, it just occured to me... Bleach fillers are better and shorter than Naruto fillers....



Glad someone agrees with me. They don't actually give that 'eh, this is what I can come up with in a week, gimie some cash' impression that anything to do with Naruto now gives.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 7, 2007)

At least the fillers are finally coming to an end


----------



## Specula (Feb 7, 2007)

Angelic Ninja said:


> At least the fillers are finally coming to an end



I wish I could say that...

Kishimoto has backed himself into a corner that he doesn't look to be escaping from any time soon. The fillers are, frankly shit for the reason I explained last post and the manga is just giving me the impression the fillers are. They're looking to delay the inevitable it seems. The storyline is lacking the direction and flow it had before and up to the Sasuke Retreival Arc. Hell, I'd prefer a new Chuunin Exams for Naruto now than this... Rushed attempt to apease the rabid fans.


----------



## Specula (Feb 7, 2007)

And as a crude attempt to cover up my rank up on this forum to Chuunin, I'm starting work on the next TW, TN chapter tomorrow.


----------



## HakumeiN (Feb 9, 2007)

AARRRGGGHHHH!!!!!!! I have chapter one of my fic all in my head, yet I can't bring myself to type it!!!!!!! AAHHHH!!!!!


----------



## HakumeiN (Feb 13, 2007)

WTF? Dude... FFN isn't letting me in....


----------



## Specula (Feb 13, 2007)

That's odd... I can get in just fine...

Try emptying your browser cookies and temp internet files...


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Feb 14, 2007)

Specula said:


> That's odd... I can get in just fine...
> 
> Try emptying your browser cookies and temp internet files...



There was a problem with one of the fanfiction.net servers yesterday. Specula probably was not affected because he lives in Australia, not North America. Anyway, the problem, whatever it was, is now resolved.

I look forward to the next chapter of Two Worlds, Two Ninja. In the near future, I may take it upon myself to write an epilouge for Living Behind a mask, but no promises.  Hakumein, thanks for the email with the videogame trailers. I haven't been posting much, besause of school, but now I've had three days off from school, because of snow. Anyway, until next time.

...​ Kyuubinoyoko9​ ...​


----------



## Specula (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorry for the late post/updates guys.

Thing is, I'm not abandoning TW, TN, I just can't find the time to put pen to paper so to speak these days.

I'm flat out at work, I come home and spend maybe two hours online with my friends, an hour to myself playing a quiet game of something like Sonic 3 & Knuckles, and the last hour doing things like having dinner, cleaning and general household stuff, and by that stage, it's 9 pm and I can barely keep my eyes open. The only time I really get these days is about an hour tops in the mornings and a small part of my weekends.

Ideally, I want to spend about 2 to 4 hours a day on each fic I write when I'm not getting a creative rush, and up to 17 hours a day if I do get one. I just don't have that kind of time. I'm getting it done slowly, so please bare with me.


----------



## Taya (Feb 16, 2007)

I've been reading the crossover fic that you recommended me.
I have to say its one of THE best!!!!
Thanks so much!!!
*dances around in a circle*

Though I don't feel too well to finish it soon.
My sister gave me a really bad cold.


----------



## Specula (Feb 16, 2007)

Man, that sucks...

Send her to death row.

<.<

j/k


----------



## HudanTatshi (Feb 16, 2007)

man spec i read like all ur stories but i havent jumped on tw tn yet but ive herard from my friend it's the shiznit lol but ive been busy writing my own story and wish i can check my fav author but a last i cant and if you guys are getting sick of naruto fillers and the manga you guys should check out one piece and the 297 episodes that are out and i saw about 20 or 22 episodes are fillers but those are like episode and they have like 6 movies out......i dont know y one piece doesn't have many fanfics it confuses me and pisses me off at the same time....think about it if you write a XXX scene about a girl that can make arms appear anywhere thats like screaming dirty things or its just me well any ways theres so much action on the show i dont see y there cant be some ff's of different universes or of a diffent crew of OC's well i did find one ff like that and the sequal which is still being written but it just pisses me off that one piece has like 2,000 ff's while naruto has 1 milllion after i finish my two naruto ff's the first one about Tatshi and naruto as friends and the other one about them being brothers well i'll check out tw tn as soon as i get a break from the beat down of my fans literly e-mailing me to finish the next chap which i shake off half the time and from a great review it pays to have a hell load of action and then go into the love intrest ^.^


----------



## Taya (Feb 17, 2007)

ANNOUNCEMENT!!!

An art show for Tezuka Osamu's works will be open on the 23rd of February till the 29th of April. The event is held at the Art Gallery of New South Wales.
Entry for adults is $10 children are $7.
This is a good experience to see the works from the 'father of anime'.

For more information please visit the site-


This is just for anyone interested.
Can't wait. I'm going on Saturday the 3rd of of March, the show is on at 2pm then.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 17, 2007)

I use here


----------



## HudanTatshi (Feb 18, 2007)

i use narutochaos.com but i think they should have the time skip season premire up by now and they have the manga each week and d/l pass episodes at an ez access so it should be ez all u have to do is make a account no pay what so ever


----------



## Terror Incarnate50 (Feb 18, 2007)

hmmm  alot of weird pairings....


----------



## Taya (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks everyone.
its makes it easier to get the episodes.


----------



## HakumeiN (Feb 18, 2007)

Kyuubinoyoko9 said:


> There was a problem with one of the fanfiction.net servers yesterday. Specula probably was not affected because he lives in Australia, not North America. Anyway, the problem, whatever it was, is now resolved.
> 
> I look forward to the next chapter of Two Worlds, Two Ninja. In the near future, I may take it upon myself to write an epilouge for Living Behind a mask, but no promises.  Hakumein, thanks for the email with the videogame trailers. I haven't been posting much, besause of school, but now I've had three days off from school, because of snow. Anyway, until next time.
> 
> ...​ Kyuubinoyoko9​ ...​



No problem! Actually I sent that to 10 different people but thats just for my favorite series which is called .hack//g.u. where I got my quotes from and the poem which is called Epitapth of the Twilight. But it disturbs me that on fanfiction.net it only has about 1000 fanfics (you can find it in the anime section). That's one of the reasons why I'm making a Naruto/.hack//g.u. crossover; since Naruto is pretty popular I'm gonna expose it to many who don't know about .hack//. The storyline to .hack//g.u. and the .hack//games is pretty interesting since it's "the game inside the game" which is about an online game and people start falling in comas and it takes place in the year 2010( the .hack//games) to 2017(the .hack//g.u. games). I haven't been posting much either since I've been working on my fic ( I never knew writing was so hard) plus I got tons of projects for school.


----------



## Taya (Feb 28, 2007)

Could I ask a question?
Has anyone heard of the manga "Kami kaze" by satoshi shiki?
I asked everyone but they don't know...


----------



## HakumeiN (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey, Specula-dono. Since you're doing a Naruto/ToS crossover why not do a Naruto/Tales of Rebirth crossover? Or a Tales of Destiny or Destiny R crossover?


----------



## Specula (Mar 8, 2007)

G'day guys, I know I haven't posted in a LOOOOOOOONG time, but I couldn't help it. I barely get time to myself anymore, I'm just that busy. I'm about... 1/4 of the way through the next TW, TN chapter, and it's not that I don't feel like writing it, I just don't have the time. So, to answer your question, HakumeiN, Not only because I don't even know the character's names, let alone the story line, but I don't have the time. I barely have enough to spend with my gf let alone my fics.


----------



## Specula (Mar 8, 2007)

Well yay, first chapter of a new fic up.

I've been working on it behind the scenes for about 2 months now, and it's not a Naruto fic or something that has ANYTHING to do with Naruto.

*hears a collective gasp*

I know, hard to believe, isn't it?

It's up there, and for those who want to know, its a Golden Sun based Self Insertion fic.


----------



## HakumeiN (Mar 8, 2007)

YOU HAVE A GF NOW!!!!!! SWEET!!!! YOU'RE DOING GOLDEN SUN!!!!!!


----------



## HudanTatshi (Mar 8, 2007)

yo spec im wondering if you think this is a good idea for a fanfic a naruto/black lagoon crossover where tatshi (if you read my ff you would kno who he is) and naruto get sucked into a deminseral rift (thanks to kakashi and spec since i kind of got the idea from his tw/tn ff and just making the crossover more modren like the kickass anime black lagoon if you haven't seen it watch it now because it'll blow your mind) and can barely use thier chalkra. now they have to resort to modren weapons (guns ppl) in this strange world where they are saved from drowning in the ocean by the lagoon deliverary company (naruto and tatshi are 21 in this ff) and later find out they can't use thier chalkra to do any but heal themselves, (thanks to the bijuu inside of them) so they can't go home and now is force to live in this world where death is second hand (not new to them, they're ninja) by either pirates or the marfia (russian and chinese traid) 

So i'm thinkin of the pairings to be narutoxAida (i think that's how you spell here name i'll just look it up since i have the anime saved on my comp) and TatshixRevi (well he's with tayuya in the other fanfic and he likes kick ass women) and i can't wait to decribe their guns *drools* yes i love guns love them love them love them *picks up his own desert eagle* the craftmenship is surpreb

I was going to oringally make a black lagoon ff but can you believe it they don't have this kick ass anime on ff.net they should die!!!!!!! (probably because this would have all M rated stories thanks to the swears and killings and the brief nude scenes)

so spec you think this is a good idea for a ff or what and check out black lagoon if you hadn't seen it because this takes after the seris


----------



## Omega (Mar 9, 2007)

Yo thanx for those linkx in the first page....Just remember all who post on this thread, i consider them the greatest.


----------



## HakumeiN (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey Specula-dono, I just saw one of the reviews on fanfiction.net for your story Wind and Water, and the person said that Nick is a Gary Stu


----------



## Specula (Mar 19, 2007)

You know, I was actually looking over that today...

The simple fact is, I just did an E.I.Q test online, unnoficial but still very accurate, if it's IQ equivalent is anything to go by. E.I.Q stands for Emotional Intelligence Quota. I did it, and to be brutally honest, I'm one of those guys that the scale doesn't take into account:

I'm so emotionally intelligent, that the top score of an E.I.Q of 160 is the best it can do. I'm trying to get it officially done, but I need to find a place that will do it.

In short, I'm an Emotional Genius, if not hopefully an Emotional Super Genius in real life. What does that mean? I read people like books. I'm very, very good at playing on people's emotions. Hell, if I find the right person, I can kill them by just talking to them, and not from boredom either. If Killer Intent existed in real life, I would have been able to learn and use it before I was 10. If I'm overpowered in real life, and I do  self insertion, then I logically HAVE to be overpowered in the fic. And there's not really a lot I can do about that. And I'm sure as hell not going to dumb down my abilities just so I can be mainstream.


----------



## HakumeiN (Mar 19, 2007)

Specula said:


> You know, I was actually looking over that today...
> 
> The simple fact is, I just did an E.I.Q test online, unnoficial but still very accurate, if it's IQ equivalent is anything to go by. E.I.Q stands for Emotional Intelligence Quota. I did it, and to be brutally honest, I'm one of those guys that the scale doesn't take into account:
> 
> ...



Well, then... try reading me.


----------



## Specula (Mar 20, 2007)

HakumeiN said:


> Well, then... try reading me.



...

You know, there's a difference between reading a person and reading something they type. Especially something like that. Just thought I'd point that out.


----------



## HakumeiN (Mar 20, 2007)

Specula said:


> ...
> 
> You know, there's a difference between reading a person and reading something they type. Especially something like that. Just thought I'd point that out.



Well... try reading me out by the messages I type... I mean they do show personality too. Even though there's no tone to a voice. Besides, my online personality is no different from my RL personality.


----------



## Specula (Mar 21, 2007)

I still need to see you. Not only do I need to hear the tone of your voice, but see your body movements as well.

Now, on a very important note, I've frankly had enough of the... Crap I'm getting from reviewers. These days, I get nearly nothing but either hate PMs, reviews or just plain 'lol, it sucks, take it down' crap. I'm not quitting, I'm just going to disable all methods of reviewing, PMing or just general contacting me. I've had enough of being called a Nazi, a terrorist, a clinically insane arrogant bastard, the death threats and all the rest.

The general population of not only Fanfiction.net, but nearly every simmilar sight is just disgusting most of the time, especially after I deal with that sort of stuff all day at work. Not only that, but I'm drastically cutting down how often I update. While I love to write, being called a 'nazi bastard' is a real turn away for me. 

From now on, don't expect anything. Not that it won't come, but I'll do it when I feel like it. And even then, I might be able to deal with maybe even 50 percent of the reviews and PMs being hate mail and threats, but when it's closer to 70 or 80 percent, and when the Fanfiction.net staff are going to tel me they really don't care, then unfortunately, all the people out there who aren't complete jackasses have to suffer. Granted, they're like 20 percent of the population, but there's nothing I can do about it. 

Sorry to those who have to suffer, but I'm not putting up with it.


----------



## HakumeiN (Mar 22, 2007)

Specula said:


> I still need to see you. Not only do I need to hear the tone of your voice, but see your body movements as well.
> 
> Now, on a very important note, I've frankly had enough of the... Crap I'm getting from reviewers. These days, I get nearly nothing but either hate PMs, reviews or just plain 'lol, it sucks, take it down' crap. I'm not quitting, I'm just going to disable all methods of reviewing, PMing or just general contacting me. I've had enough of being called a Nazi, a terrorist, a clinically insane arrogant bastard, the death threats and all the rest.
> 
> ...



Eh, have it your way... you update so slowly already that I'm used to it. But.... there's just one thing... do you consider me an asshole? *puppy dog eyes*


----------



## The Treecliff (Mar 24, 2007)

Look, man. I haven't read your fics. I don't know you. But I do know what you're talking about. I used to write, and people would flame all the time. Just call them a douche and move on with it though, you know? It's just easier on everyone that way. 

Also, where did you take the EIQ test? I'd like to check it out.


----------



## Eureka (Mar 24, 2007)

> I'm so emotionally intelligent, that the top score of an E.I.Q of 160 is the best it can do. I'm trying to get it officially done, but I need to find a place that will do it.
> 
> In short, I'm an Emotional Genius, if not hopefully an Emotional Super Genius in real life.



I'm just wondering why we should care...  
(and what the heck is "emotional intellegence, anyway? I doubt it would be an ability to read people well... That just means your observent, and analyzing, which is just plain smart)

And after reading through various fic's by you, my first conclusion is that you need to put in more descriptions. It's hard to visualise the settings, or places your characters are. Good work on the storys and everything else though. Everything else you got down solid 

Kthxbye


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Mar 25, 2007)

Specula said:


> I still need to see you. Not only do I need to hear the tone of your voice, but see your body movements as well.
> 
> Now, on a very important note, I've frankly had enough of the... Crap I'm getting from reviewers. These days, I get nearly nothing but either hate PMs, reviews or just plain 'lol, it sucks, take it down' crap. I'm not quitting, I'm just going to disable all methods of reviewing, PMing or just general contacting me. I've had enough of being called a Nazi, a terrorist, a clinically insane arrogant bastard, the death threats and all the rest.
> 
> ...



Well I am sorry to hear that. Although, I can sympathize with you. In my opinion 75% of the g**damn world is trash. They are self-centered idiots who do not bother to look at the larger picture and only care about themselves. I myself am fed up with all the crap I recieve. Like you, I have been called a nazi, terrorist, bomber, racist, insane, and the list goes on. This is one of the reasons why I have quit posting as much, that and I am very busy. There is no free time nowadays. 
Anyway, I will be out of town until April, 1, 2007. So by the small chance that you have a written chapter ready, I will not be able to beta it.
At least Naruto: Shipuuden is out now (it has benn for a little while). 

Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## HudanTatshi (Apr 2, 2007)

*bumbage* and spec u should check out the anime black lagoon when u get the change sick anime right there one of the best i'd seen in my life


----------



## Specula (Apr 3, 2007)

Eureka said:


> I'm just wondering why we should care...
> (and what the heck is "emotional intellegence, anyway? I doubt it would be an ability to read people well... That just means your observent, and analyzing, which is just plain smart)
> 
> And after reading through various fic's by you, my first conclusion is that you need to put in more descriptions. It's hard to visualise the settings, or places your characters are. Good work on the storys and everything else though. Everything else you got down solid
> ...



Alright, let's take it from the top;

Why should you care? Well, apart from the fact I am able to drive myself clinically insane for short periods of time in real life and go Kyuubified Naruto berserk style without all the chakra, I'm able to kill people just by speaking to them in rare cases. IE, I'd be very good as an interrigator if I could actually come around to like hurting people, which I don't. 

Now, as for the lack of description; I know. My teacher's in school always told me 'you need to flesh it out and add description. Now it's just the bare bones.'

Here is my answer that I still use to this day. 'No I don't. Everyone elses' works may have plenty of 'meat' on it, but my story is better because it's 'bare bones' are strong enough as it is. You can teach a person how to add description, but you can't teach a person to make a story flow. You either have it or you don't, and I can make a story flow, even with little to no description.'

I suppose you could say I do have description in some of my chapters. If you've met any artist and tell them straight up 'paint me a picture, make me a sculpture, compose me some music, write me a story' they'll be like 'eh, I don't have any inspiration'. That's what most of my chapters are like. I do them because I have to to get to the awesome chapters that I already do have inspiration for. The scenes that I do have inspiration for are already mapped out in my head and people without a doubt agree those are by far my best scenes. While I try to do my best, I'm only human so I can't make masterpieces all day every day. And even if I could, people would just begin taking them for granted. And we all know how I feel about that, don't we? *refers to one of his rants*

That is, unless I can start making masterpieces all day every day, and then I could do a Picasso and put up a chapter with one massive 'S' on it and sell it for a hundred dollars. 'But it's just an S!' 'But look at the curve iof it! It shows such grace!' *gets payed the hundred bucks* 'Thank you, come again!'

Man, that would be funny...


----------



## Eureka (Apr 3, 2007)

^^Ok, I'm not trying to start a fight here, and don't get me wrong, I like your stuff.

But I think that you are too confident in yourself. You come off as a bit arrogant, to put it that way.
At one point you state that your story's are better. But really, the auther himself can not be the judge of that. Same with wheather or not the story flows. I know, because when I read other people's stuff, I find tons of little things, but when I read my own stuff, it all makes perfect sense to me, since I wrote it, even if it does'nt really work. 

If your story's are so much better, even with just the bare bones, why not take a step up, and make them even better? Keep the flow and bare bones, but spread them out. Make the story more alive, and interesting.  Would a painting be interesting if you only used a limited set of colours?  



> I suppose you could say I do have description in some of my chapters. If you've met any artist and tell them straight up 'paint me a picture, make me a sculpture, compose me some music, write me a story' they'll be like 'eh, I don't have any inspiration'. That's what most of my chapters are like. I do them because I have to to get to the awesome chapters that I already do have inspiration for. The scenes that I do have inspiration for are already mapped out in my head and people without a doubt agree those are by far my best scenes. While I try to do my best, I'm only human so I can't make masterpieces all day every day. And even if I could, people would just begin taking them for granted. And we all know how I feel about that, don't we? *refers to one of his rants*



I don't really think that works as a comparison. I'd say that the whole story, or the whole chapter is the portrait, with the descriptions, and dialog being the colours, and little details on the picture. When you are done fitting in all the details, and coulours, you've made a portrait. 

There are still tons of ways to make "uninspired" chapters interesting. You just have to think out details, and things that could happen. Describe the places they are in breathtaking visuals, or add some random, yet interesting things about the characters. That alone is enough to make a chapter interesting.

So basically, since you got everything else down, why not make it better?


----------



## Specula (Apr 3, 2007)

Eureka said:


> ^^Ok, I'm not trying to start a fight here, and don't get me wrong, I like your stuff.
> 
> But I think that you are too confident in yourself. You come off as a bit arrogant, to put it that way.
> At one point you state that your story's are better. But really, the auther himself can not be the judge of that. Same with wheather or not the story flows. I know, because when I read other people's stuff, I find tons of little things, but when I read my own stuff, it all makes perfect sense to me, since I wrote it, even if it does'nt really work.
> ...



I can see you're not trying to start an argument, but there's a fine line between stating facts and being arrogant. Another example is my WoW main's 'CV' I submit to guilds when I need one. Here's part of it.

Name: Specula.
Race: Gnome.
Class: Warlock.
Level: 70.

Spec: Hybrid Demonology-Destruction; Felguard/Ruin build.
+spell dmg: 694 shadow, 546 for other schools.
+healing: 494.
HP unbuffed: 6489.
Mana unbuffed: 7980.
Elemental Resists: 220 FR in FR gear, 150 SR in SR gear, 125 NR in NR gear.

Major PvP or PvE achivements: 

PvP: Part of the three Alliance Bloodscalp Alterac Valley wins during the first few months of cross realm BGs. Also the only warlock to take down a nearly full raid of level 60s single handedly at level 70.

PvE: Warlock Leader of a Major Guild The Relics, was the trainer and teacher of some of the newer major guild's warlocks leaders and well recognised on the server as an established Warlock with excellent Raiding exp. 

How much of each tier set do you have: full 8/8 Tier 1 and 3/8 Tier 2 before I took a seven month break from WoW.

Any other major firsts or near firsts?

Second person on Bloodscalp both Horde and Alliance to become Exalted with the Zandalar Tribe.

One of the first non Night Elves on the Alliance of Bloodscalp to earn enough rep to buy a Night Elf mount and training.'

That's about 3/4 of my standard WoW CV for my main. Now, tell me. Is that arrogant or is that stating facts?

To me at least, stating something and then saying 'yeah, that's why I'm so good' and going around laughing at others because they can't and meaning it is arrogance. Saying 'yeah I can do it and who're you to tell me I suck because I can't do it just the way you think it should be' isn't. If anything, the ones saying it's not good enough are the arrogant ones.

I've gone through my arrogant stage in life and although it's very tempting to go back there, I don't.

Now, as for going back, again I'll liken it to an artist because reguardless of what others say, you don't have to draw or paint to be an artist. Writing is an art as well;

I've finally realised that until now what I've been doing is getting a burst of inspiration and going and drawing a person's left hand for a painting and by god people think it's the best thing since sliced bread and they want more and I'll think 'but I don't have any inspiration for the rest right now-' 'MORE! IT'S AWESOME! MUST HAVE MORE!' so I go and try to draw the face and they say things like 'not bad, but not as good as the hand. It looks a bit bland' 

I'm essentially incapable of imbuing a lot of my work with description. It's not as easy as saying 'well if you can create a human heart in a science lab, why can't you create a complete human too?' 

It's not that simple. Because I can do one thing does not mean I can do everything. I cannot for the life of me use description when I don't have inspiration. I can't and I never will be able to. The only way I could do it 'perfectly' would be to keep it on my computer and do all the chapters there and then publish them essentially as a book. That could take a year or more to do and people would get bored and lose interest by then, even assuming I worked on them constantly. 

Now to sum things up:

I wouldn't say I'm arrogant. And no, I can't 'just' put description into my fics like that.


----------



## Eureka (Apr 3, 2007)

> Writing is an art as well;



I completly agree with you on that. 

The only part I feel you were doing more then stating facts was:



> 'No I don't. Everyone elses' works may have plenty of 'meat' on it, but my story is better because it's 'bare bones' are strong enough as it is.





> I've finally realised that until now what I've been doing is getting a burst of inspiration and going and drawing a person's left hand for a painting



Hmm.. I used to do that as well, so I have quite a few open-ended oneshots, and first chapters lying around.. ^^, Now, I generally try to plan out my story's a bit more... 

And I get were you're coming from on the last part... That's your style, and you play to your strengh's. I wish you luck with whatever writing projects you feel like doing 

(Have you written anything that's not Fanfiction? In that case, I would be interested in seeing it  )


----------



## Specula (Apr 3, 2007)

Eureka said:


> I completly agree with you on that.
> 
> The only part I feel you were doing more then stating facts was:
> 
> ...



I have to agree with you there. That came out a fair bit more arrogant than intended.

I also have these absolutely awesome fight and romance/sex scene ideas that I jot down. And thanks for the support.

(by non fanfiction, how would you mean? About the only thing that would fit into that category would be my auto biography/self help book for people with or families with a person sufering from Asperges Syndrome that's still a good 2 years at least from completeion)


----------



## HudanTatshi (Apr 4, 2007)

yo spec what animes have u seen lately?


----------



## Specula (Apr 4, 2007)

Chaotic_Deserter said:


> yo spec what animes have u seen lately?



Right now, the only two I'm watching are Naruto and Bleach pretty much.


----------



## HakumeiN (Apr 4, 2007)

Specula said:


> Right now, the only two I'm watching are Naruto and Bleach pretty much.



SPECULA-DONO!!!!!! BE EXPOSED TO NEW ANIMES, YOU MUST LEARN TO WATCH OTHER ANIMES THAN NARUTO AND BLEACH!!!!!!!


----------



## Specula (Apr 4, 2007)

HakumeiN said:


> SPECULA-DONO!!!!!! BE EXPOSED TO NEW ANIMES, YOU MUST LEARN TO WATCH OTHER ANIMES THAN NARUTO AND BLEACH!!!!!!!



If I could, believe me I would. I barely have time these days. Between WoW, my fics, various other games, my gf, work family and friends, I have like zilch time, even to go exploring new anime.


----------



## Daight (Apr 4, 2007)

yo specula whats up.... ya i cant think of anything to say i wanted to ask HakumeiN if hack//roots is anygood but i thought it'd be rude to not so somthin to you well hope that counts as somthin, also damn the basterds who made you quit writing!


----------



## Specula (Apr 5, 2007)

Come on people, I haven't quit. I'm only going to post a chapter once in a blue moon, but I'm not quitting all together. Anyway, at least you took the time to post here, Daight, few do that, for the most part, they'd rather just bag me out on Fanfiction, the lazy bastards...


----------



## HakumeiN (Apr 6, 2007)

Daight said:


> yo specula whats up.... ya i cant think of anything to say i wanted to ask HakumeiN if hack//roots is anygood but i thought it'd be rude to not so somthin to you well hope that counts as somthin, also damn the basterds who made you quit writing!



It's awesome in my opinion. But, its very angsty and it takes place in an online game which is pretty weird. The main character, Haseo is like a badass kind of guy like Sasuke, but a lot cooler. In episode 13, the woman he loves, Shino, falls in a coma in real life and Haseo blames some guy named Tri-edge (real name Azure Flame Kite) ( link to Tri-edge's profile: ) So, it moves on from there. But .hack//roots is a prologue to a video game series called .hack//g.u. The first volume is out in America already while Japan has finished the whole series.


----------



## Daight (Apr 7, 2007)

Eureka said:


> Since when did this become a thread for discussing varius anime's? If you want to talk about this, go to Konoha Tv: Channel 12. This is the Fanfic section, and this is Specula's topic. Please stop spamming it!



thats all i was asking and i asked here cuz he likes hack so mutch and i said hi to specula -.- and did you even read everything here its mainly about his fanfiction but theres allkinds of other off topics scatterd in here so


----------



## HakumeiN (Apr 8, 2007)

Eureka said:


> Since when did this become a thread for discussing varius anime's? If you want to talk about this, go to Konoha Tv: Channel 12. This is the Fanfic section, and this is Specula's topic. Please stop spamming it!



Gosh, we're just having idle conversation. If Synica-dono is annoyed then he can tell us himself. Not some teenage fan who likes to boss others around.


----------



## gadallarune732 (Apr 9, 2007)

Specula? Synica?... heh they rhyme. But *I NEED TO TALK TO YOU ABOUT YOUR FIC!!* *"Chances Missed"* 
No, I'm not asking you to continue it, though I wish you did. The Idea is Amazing! I've only read the first chapter, but that was enough for me. An AMAZING idea... did I already say that? But... ah, gods and spirits! I must humbly ask you this. Though you do not intend to complete it, I... Well I wish to write it. I'll even use the same story so far, and even tell everyone that I got the idea from you. But Tayuya was my favorite from the sound four, I liked her a whole lot. 
You may not be hot on the idea of someone writing out your idea, and that is why I ask. Why I humbly ask if you will let me. I'll understand if you say no, I really will. But, I want you to know that if you let me use the Idea (it will definitely be a NaruTayu fic a pairing I've always fantasized about) and let me have my way with it and use things from your own story (if you wish for me or allow me to use the title that would be wonderful as well) I would be _Honored_ to be able to write out your idea and continue and even finish it. though I ask this nervously as well, I'd want you to BETA and give me ideas and what not, and I would be nervouse about living up to your standards on it. I hope you think on it. and remember if you say no, I'll understand. 
~Gadalla (a new fan of yours)

p.s. just wanted to let you know that my favorite animals if it can be said so are Grey Wolves and all manner of Snakes (I read your Profile ^_^)


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Yo Specula, a few good anime are Blood+, Love Hina, Haruhi Suzumiya no yuutsu, Inuyasha, and Rurouni Kenshin. 
Anyway, that aside I need advice badly. What can I say/do to make an emo faggit feel like the lowest creature on the earth? The reason I need to know is to long to explain. I would really apreciate some feedback. Thanks

Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​*


----------



## Specula (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok, apparently, I missed like... Alot.

Ok, let's take things from the top:

I suppose Eureka has a point: The rules and general ettiqute of many forums ask posters to adhere to the original poster's topic content and whatnot, but eh...

Now, Gadalla Rune:

OMG, one of my Naruto fanfiction heroes posted in my thread! *pumps his fist* Dreams do come true!

Now, as for your request, I don't just give it the thumbs up, I actively tell others to do it. If people don't like the way I did it or they want to continue it in their own way, I've always said 'go for it, don't let me stop you' All I ask is that you tell me and maybe make a note saying 'done with permission by Synica/Specula' if only so I can go and read it because I know it's there and give some constructive advice on how it could be improved or if it's top stuff already.

BTW, I still love your fic 'The Person I admire' When I get the chance, I'm going to go and re read the last 5 chapters since you said you'd re edited them.

BTW people, Gadalla Rune is one of the guys who got me into Fanfiction, read his NarutoxHinata fic, it's AWESOME. Probably one of the bench marks for NaruxHina fics along with authors like Kuwabaras pupil-I.P.Freely and DameWren, who as many may know, has sadly left the Fanfiction World =\

Alright, now KNY9, you need something to make an emo feel like crap, huh? Ok, I can give you plenty of generic emo insults, but to cut really deep, pardon the pun, you need specific targeted insults. I need to get to 'know' this guy a bit better. Each Emo generally has one or a few core reasons why they're so badly done by. If you can tell me them and then give me some examples of your situation, because if I remembered rightly, you just went through a whole bunch of crap that I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy, I can make a start.


----------



## gadallarune732 (Apr 11, 2007)

Woot! Thank you Specula, I'm glad you said yes since I started typing the first chapter to it Last night. I suppose I'll name it Chances Missed, or if the site won't allow me, something close to that. And yes, I will definitely post that the idea was originally yours and I'm working off of it. And your advice every time I post a chapter will be GReAtLy appreciated. 
I hope you don't mind that I will be making it longer and if I decide to do what you did with Gaara, it will take a little bit longer before I get there. *Jumps Up and Down in Maniacal Glee* I am so excited about this! Though I portray Orochimaru as a bisexual Narsiccist in my NaruHina fic (which he very well maybe) I still like him and his evilness, he's one of the coolest badguys that I know (his fight with four-tailed Naruto in the manga was awesomeness) and Tayuya has always been in my top favorites, she and Hinata are my two favorite Kunoichi. Well, I'll be posting the first chapter soon, so I hope I do you proud and that you enjoy!


----------



## Daight (Apr 12, 2007)

gadallarune732 said:


> Woot! Thank you Specula, I'm glad you said yes since I started typing the first chapter to it Last night. I suppose I'll name it Chances Missed, or if the site won't allow me, something close to that. And yes, I will definitely post that the idea was originally yours and I'm working off of it. And your advice every time I post a chapter will be GReAtLy appreciated.
> I hope you don't mind that I will be making it longer and if I decide to do what you did with Gaara, it will take a little bit longer before I get there. *Jumps Up and Down in Maniacal Glee* I am so excited about this! Though I portray Orochimaru as a bisexual Narsiccist in my NaruHina fic (which he very well maybe) I still like him and his evilness, he's one of the coolest badguys that I know (his fight with four-tailed Naruto in the manga was awesomeness) and Tayuya has always been in my top favorites, she and Hinata are my two favorite Kunoichi. Well, I'll be posting the first chapter soon, so I hope I do you proud and that you enjoy!


tell me if/when you post it pls


----------



## Zephyrus (Apr 12, 2007)

Specula,

You don't know me, (damn good at stating the obvious, ain't I?), but I recently came across your profile by way of one of my reviewers over at FF.Net, a guy by the name of...errr...let me see here...ah yes, 'Kyuubi Fanatic'. His note at the end of his profile essentially damning over half of the population over in the Naruto fandom in your name intrigued me. I haven't even read your stuff yet, but I just popped by to let you that I support your decision. It is a privilege, not a god-given right, for readers to read whatever an author decides to share with them, for free I might add. Some authors writing fanfiction are just as good as any pro like The King, Mercedes Lackey, Robert Jordan, or any other number of other authors out there. I just don't think it's fair for ignorant wastes of precious oxygen to treat writers so unfairly. I myself have been fortunate enough not to have been burnt by slanderous tounges, but I suppose if I ever get as popular as one of the Greats, I will have to deal with it.
And frankly, I think that most of this whole situation is a mixture of the Mob/Feeding Frenzy mentality. One reviewer starts, another, and another. Pretty soon, most are doing it if only to share in the 'power' of harrassing someone behind the safety of the anonymity of the net and the security of 'joining the mob'. If there is one good thing to be said about the whole situation, you should be proud that you are being harrassed so ardently. It means that whoever started this whole mess was quite jealous of your writing abilities and decided to rag on you to make him/her self preserve whatever vestiges of pride and dignity they had left. Shows you what fine, upstanding human beings they are, no?
Anyways, just letting you know that you have my general support as a writer and a reader. No matter the skill level, philisophical views, SHIP preferences, etc, etc., no one should be treated in such a manner. 
And now, I'm off to read your fics. 

Zephyrus (otherwise known as The_Xenocide on FF.Net)

PS: If you ever feel like it, stop by my profile and give my fics some constructive critiscism. That's always good. Link is in my sig.


----------



## gadallarune732 (Apr 14, 2007)

Errrgh... I hate to say this, But the site isn't letting me upload documents. It hasn't been for nearly a week now I think. I try everyday, but each time it says Errror. Grrrrawrr... this is infuriating, and even more so that I cannot get in contact with administrators in anyway (it won't let me go to the support site) I don't know if you're experiencing the same problems Specula, but if not I _really_ need someone to try and inform the administrators about my problem. To say the least, I'm getting antsy, and I need to post this new chapter to Person I Admire, and post the new story. Gah! I'm going to post this request on my profile, and hopefully someone can get through so that they can start doing something about my problem (and then in effect maybe start looking for other people who have the same problem as me)... THat is to say that all of this is a localized problem and is ff.net just hating my guts, for all I know everyone could be having problems like this. Sigh* so anyways, whenever I can post again is the day I'll be posting the update chapter _and_ the new story.


----------



## gadallarune732 (Apr 16, 2007)

ALright! Specula, just to let you know I found away around the error that FanFiction kept showing me. Anyways I've posted the new story. Since I can't have the same name as yours, I've named it *Cursed Demon* So far the reviews have been good, but I would like to know what you think of the first chapter. ^_^


----------



## Specula (Apr 18, 2007)

Alright, I got the emial warning and I'm going to go and give it a read/review now.


----------



## Specula (Apr 18, 2007)

Zephyrus said:


> Specula,
> 
> You don't know me, (damn good at stating the obvious, ain't I?), but I recently came across your profile by way of one of my reviewers over at FF.Net, a guy by the name of...errr...let me see here...ah yes, 'Kyuubi Fanatic'. His note at the end of his profile essentially damning over half of the population over in the Naruto fandom in your name intrigued me. I haven't even read your stuff yet, but I just popped by to let you that I support your decision. It is a privilege, not a god-given right, for readers to read whatever an author decides to share with them, for free I might add. Some authors writing fanfiction are just as good as any pro like The King, Mercedes Lackey, Robert Jordan, or any other number of other authors out there. I just don't think it's fair for ignorant wastes of precious oxygen to treat writers so unfairly. I myself have been fortunate enough not to have been burnt by slanderous tounges, but I suppose if I ever get as popular as one of the Greats, I will have to deal with it.
> And frankly, I think that most of this whole situation is a mixture of the Mob/Feeding Frenzy mentality. One reviewer starts, another, and another. Pretty soon, most are doing it if only to share in the 'power' of harrassing someone behind the safety of the anonymity of the net and the security of 'joining the mob'. If there is one good thing to be said about the whole situation, you should be proud that you are being harrassed so ardently. It means that whoever started this whole mess was quite jealous of your writing abilities and decided to rag on you to make him/her self preserve whatever vestiges of pride and dignity they had left. Shows you what fine, upstanding human beings they are, no?
> ...



Wow... I just read this and I'm still trying to pick my jaw off the floor... 

Thanks for the message, I'm glad there's another one out there that finally understands exactly what the author-reader relationship really is and who, if anyone, actually has the 'power' over the other of the two. Thanks for that, and I'll stop by your profile and give your fics a read/review. Until then, take care.


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Apr 29, 2007)

Specula said:


> Ok, apparently, I missed like... Alot.
> 
> Ok, let's take things from the top:
> 
> ...



Well, sorry about not posting, but my life has been shot to hell. IN short, emofag. I have also been deluged with tests / projects. Anyway, enough ranting. By the small chance that you do get a chapter out, I will not be able to beta it until Saturday, the 5th of 2007. I will be out of town so no pc. crap
As for the emo, whom you said you needed "to know a little better" to give insults: he is a small guy bitches at everyone. He insults and causes trouble for people and then gets all upset and expects you to feel sorry for him He lives in a sh*tty house and hates his father. He used to be a cutter, then he stopped and he may have started again.
As for why I need to know what to do to make him feel like crap ... lets just say that he has insulted me for the last time and something even worse ... he tried to show me gp and got a jew to beat me up.
Anyway, I thank you in advance Specula, for reading this and giving me advice. I would also like your general emo insults as well. Thank You! Sorry about the awfull grammer and spelling. (typed this up in about 2 minutes.)

Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## Specula (Apr 30, 2007)

Kyuubinoyoko9 said:


> Well, sorry about not posting, but my life has been shot to hell. IN short, emofag. I have also been deluged with tests / projects. Anyway, enough ranting. By the small chance that you do get a chapter out, I will not be able to beta it until Saturday, the 5th of 2007. I will be out of town so no pc. crap
> As for the emo, whom you said you needed "to know a little better" to give insults: he is a small guy bitches at everyone. He insults and causes trouble for people and then gets all upset and expects you to feel sorry for him He lives in a sh*tty house and hates his father. He used to be a cutter, then he stopped and he may have started again.
> As for why I need to know what to do to make him feel like crap ... lets just say that he has insulted me for the last time and something even worse ... he tried to show me gp and got a jew to beat me up.
> Anyway, I thank you in advance Specula, for reading this and giving me advice. I would also like your general emo insults as well. Thank You! Sorry about the awfull grammer and spelling. (typed this up in about 2 minutes.)
> ...



Tried to show you GP? What's that? Hmmm...

Anywho, I laughed when I read this, because there's just so many ways I can make fun of him. *rubs his hands together gleefully and laughs darkly*

When you say small, do you mean like uber chibi small or just short? If he's uber short just laugh when he starts being an idiot again and say:

"You know what? Blow me. You're the perfect height for it too, you don't even need to get down on your knees to do it, and by god you had better smile when you do it. Oh wait, no actually don't smile when you do it. I forgot smiling would make your cheeks crack open and bleed and blood's a horrible lubricant."

"You live in a s***y house and you don't like your dad? Awww, you poor baby! Forget the girls living in Texas who get locked in a cage for 8 hours a day for years on end and violated by every male member of the family, let's make sure you're taken care of properly."

"Hey, I heard of this really awesome sport! It's called armball. It's a lot like baseball, but instead of bats and balls, it's played with razorblades and wrists. You should try out, I think you'd be quite good at it."

But the ultimate 'I hate you' you could give him would be find out when his birthday is, buy a razorblade and a temporary tatoo for the wrists that says 'slice here' or something simmilar and a card that says 'I think everyone should have a friend like you! Why should we be the only ones to suffer?' and then say "happy birthday. Maybe this year you'll take the hint."

And you know what I'm finding funny about all this? He had to get a Jew, a JEW of ALL people, possibly one of the closest religions in existence to Politically Correct Emos, to beat you up. That's just sad on so many levels... Kind of like that Rabbai who needed to get a lawer to sue an airport for him. Sad, just sad...

EDIT: Rereading this I just smiled and gave myself an imaginary high five as well as a "Burn almighty: 200 Points."


----------



## Zaraziel99 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Meep* Yo, it's me! Umm...not sure if you remember, I reviewed a long time ago. I asked for your help with that story idea and I'm ready to try, once I get the details ironed out. Atrumextraho, ne? So whenever you're ready, sent you the email with some details, if you wanna, we can do it here, to get input from others, or handle it in e-mail or something.


----------



## Specula (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, I saw. I responded via fanfiction pm, so go check my comments and suggestions on your ideas and get back to me with the other parts.


----------



## HudanTatshi (Jun 21, 2007)

spec i came across that new fanfiction of urs (or at least i think it's new) well anyways i forgot to drop a review and read the rest of teh chapters (well it was right before i had to meet this girl and then we.....*nose bleeds at the memory*) Ahem anyways i have a question for you and you can only anwser this is you seen the anime black lagoon. Do you think a black lagoon and naruto crossover would work if naruto was unable to use his chakra in the AU and with my OC (which i might add has some emo issues in the story i'm talking about) they meet up with the crew and hostage of the lagoon...it pretty much starts at the second episode and i tweak it from there.

Oh and the pairs for this story will be ReviXTatshi (my OC because Revi does kind of look like an older Tayuya and well Tatshi had a romanic history with Tayuya and does in my other fic anyways that's going beyond the story and into my other one) and EdaXNaruto. (since Eda is like a mix of Ino and Sakura which is bashed in my fics because she doesn't show any worth until the time skip) I have practly the first chapter written for this and it doesn't have that much action but really introduces all the characters like Rock, Benny, Revi, Dutch, (who is black and a bad mofo finnally someone of my race is badass in an anime!) Tatshi, and Naruto. (Tatshi and Naruto are 21 or 22 i forget i written the chapter like eariler this year and just been concentrating on my other fic) well anyways i was planning on doing this fic after i finished the one i'm working on and this one will end at the same time the series of Black lagoon ends but the ending of the fic and the series will be different.

so would this be an interesting read or just something that will turn people away being an AU fic with a crossover. The two ninja's won't be able to use their chakra but be able to use the speed and agi they have which is fast as it is. and the guns they will use *grins evilly* oh the guns don't get me started on the guns. so just hit me with what you think of it


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Jul 8, 2007)

Yo Specula I will be out of town until Jult 19th, thus on the off chance that you do get a new chapter out I won't be able to beta it. I should have chapters 10 and 11 of Two Worlds, Two Ninja beta-d and back to you in the next couple of hours.


----------



## Crazy Demon (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey, reading Living Behind the Mask right now and I just wanted to point out that your link for your Kyubbi picture is gone.  Could you reupload or post it again?

Thanks and pretty interesting (though morbid) story so far!


----------

